# tea party - 21 september '12



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

Well  another week gone by  the first day of fall tomorrow  so goes the days of our lives to quote a favorite soap opera. A couple of weeks ago I started the tea party early so I could go out with my friend ed  a college friend and roommate  today we buried his mother. I loved going home with ed  his home was so different than mine  and dorothy always made me feel so welcome. Loved her as a second mother. She was 95. When dorothy and ted were married  teds to spinster sisters (school teachers) were part of the deal. So when we sat down to a meal it was ted  dorothy  three children  maude and norie  sometimes a friend of nories  and me. What a table full  I loved it. Wonderful fellowship around that table. I miss those days a lot  life seemed so much easier then.

Today the sky is grey and overcast  a very cool breeze  and not even warm anywhere. A true fall day. Hickory is taking a nap with her children cuddled close  she is taking really good care of them  they have really grown since they were born. So fun to hold and cuddle. School will be out shortly and then the grandchildren will be over to play with them. These  like the others  will be the best loved puppies ever  having been held and cuddled practically since they entered the world. They will make fine pets.

I was look through my recipes trying to be inspired and this one caught my eye  only because I never thought of using graham crackers this way.

ORANGE FLAVORED GRAHAM CRACKER BREAD
2-1/2 graham cracker crumbs
½ cup sugar
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 cup sunflower seeds  chopped
3 eggs
½ cup milk or half and half  (I vote for cream)
½ cup butter  melted
2 tablespoons orange peel  grated
½ teaspoon almond extract

	Stir together graham cracker crumbs, sugar, baking powder, salt and seeds.
	Beat eggs in small bowl; stir in milk, melted butter, orange peel and almond flavoring.
	Add egg mixture to dry ingredients and stir until well blended.
	Pour batter into greased 4-1/2x8-1/2 loaf pan.
	Bake at 350 degrees  about one hour - until toothpick comes out dry. 
	Remove from oven and cool for ten minutes.
	Remove from pan and let stand on rack until cool to the touch.

Actually I vote to cut it while it is warm and slather on the butter and gorge yourself. Maybe a bit of fresh strawberry jam on top of the butter. Oh yeah!

Bailee was having trouble with school  actually  Bailee has always had trouble with school. She just didnt want to go there anymore  it was terrible. She decided she wanted to go to one of the private Christian schools here in town  Lutheran to be exact  even called grandma to talk her into paying the tuition  which surprise of surprises  she agreed to do. So yesterday bailee and a trial day at the Lutheran school she did not make it through the day  shortly after lunch she called and asked Heidi if she would come and get her. She decided they were too boring  Im thinking it was the going to church every day that she didnt like. Anyhow  she is back at her old school  I assume happily. One thing with bailee  there is never a dull moment. The finger seems to be fine  at least I have not heard her complain.

I have been trying to wade through some insurance plans since my chance to change is coming up shortly  goodness  I wish they offered just one decent plan and let it go at that  I have had the same plan since I moved to ohio  for some reason they stopped paying as much  also social security put me on a different tier so all of a sudden my co-pays tripled. So trying to wade through everything  looking at formularies  etc  I am sure you know what I am talking about. In the scope of things that some of you are going through this sounds like unnecessary gripping on my part I am sure  and it is  I am just frustrated that they make it so difficult to understand the different plans available and which one fits me the best. It will work out in the end  just needed to vent a bit.

I would need to buy the Bacardi rum for this next recipe  had a friend that used to make rum balls at Christmas  eat too many and you would have failed the breathalyzer big time. I suppose you could do the same thing with the following recipe.

BACARDI (80proof) RUM CAKE
1 cup chopped pecans or walnuts (why not use both?)
1 18.5 oz package yellow cake mix
1 3.75 oz package jell-o instant pudding and pie filling (omit if using a pudding cake mix)
4 eggs
½ cup cold water
½ cup Wesson oil (I would probably use applesauce)
½ cup Bacardi dark 80 proof rum

GLAZE:
¼ pound butter
¼ cup butter
1 cup granulated sugar
½ cup Bacardi dark 80 proof rum

	Preheat oven to 325 degrees
	Grease and flour 10 tube pan or 12 cup Bundt pan.
	Sprinkle nuts on bottom of pan
	Mix all cake ingredients together and pour over nuts.
	Bake one hour
	Cool  invert on serving plate.
	Prick top with fork  spoon and brush glaze evenly over top and sides.
	Allow cake to absorb glaze.
	Repeat until glaze is all used.

To make glaze  melt butter in saucepan  stir in water and sugar - boil five minutes stirring constantly.
Remove from heat and stir in the rum.

You could also decorate with border of sugar frosting or whipped cream.

I noticed on the way to the church (it is out in the country) today there are some farmers in the fields plowing or harrowing down what was to be a crop of beans or corn  maybe they are getting ready to plant some winter wheat. Hopefully the new growing season will make up for this year when the majority of farmers didnt even get half of what they were expecting. Tough times for everyone. I know we all gripe about grocery prices  but at the same time we need to remember the farmers who lost over half their crops this year and the money they lost. It is really tough to be an independent farmer anymore.

One last recipe  an easy quick desert for unexpected company.

PRALINE PEAR GINGERBREAD
1 can (16oz) pear halves
1 package (14.5 oz) gingerbread mix  or you could make one from scratch - whichever is quicker
3 tablespoons butter or margarine  melted (again I would use applesauce)
½ cup chopped nuts
1 tablespoon heavy cream
Flavored yogurt or ice cream

	Drain pears  reserve juice.
	Prepare and bake gingerbread mix using pear juice in place of water (add water to make the correct amount  bake in a round pan)
	Place (6) pears on top of gingerbread cut side up (should look like pedals of a daisy)
	Combine nuts and cream and spoon mixture into centers of pears and over top of gingerbread
	Broil three inches from heat for three minutes or until bubbly.
	Serve with yogurt or ice cream
	Makes six servings

Later in the afternoon now  the sun has come out  eighty in my dog yard but the air is really cool  need long sleeves on. The sun feels warm but not warm enough. Saw some maples this morning beginning to turn red. The children are ready to go to grandpas for some corn stocks to stack in the front yard with some hay bales and a scarecrow they have. They will add some pumpkins towards Halloween.

Now it is time to open the tea party and hand it over to you  looking forward to hearing from everyone this week  seems we have a lot of friends in need of our prayers and good wishes so let us keep them close in thought.

sam

looks like we may get the rain they predicted for today - looking pretty dark out there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was taken a bit by surprise at the new party--I had not realized how late it was getting! Soon enough it will be time to start supper. I do look forward to fall, though I always wish we could go from fall straight back to spring. Of course, the trees need their rest, too.

I'm very sorry to hear about Dorothy. I, too, have some wonderful "second moms."

Work is just finished up, and so I am deciding what to do in the hour or so I have before the working folks come home. DD is going great guns on the work--she reports she is a little less stiff and sore by the end of the week, and I know she is looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow. The work is very physical, but it does bring a good feeling (most of the time, lol).

I will start on the crochet version of the shawl at some point soon--already have some facebook friends interested in it! So there's my incentive. 

Tonight's supper is a lime chicken thing--found it here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lime-Chicken-Soft-Tacos/Detail.aspx I hope they like it.

Now I'm off to my drawing board. I hope the end of everyone's week is going well or at least better--continually sending good thoughts to you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening- it is 9-30 am here, and already we have been caught on the hop with unexpected visitors! A good thing I knew the vacuuming was up to date! [another advantage of my household help!!]. Fale has been busy remembering a song- copied onto the back of an envelope- and now we have a DVD playing- a real tear-jerker that he must be 'word perfect' with he has watched it so often- it will go to Australia with him next time he goes!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam those receipts sound very good, they are now in my folder. 
Sorry to hear about Dorothy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam and good evening everyone! Fall weather is definitly here - I have been running the furnace all week already as the cold has set in.
Time to think about Thanksgiving up here for the Canadian friends, we get Thanksgiving the second Monday in October. I think the USA celebrates sometime the last week of November? Not sure when others celebrate Thanksgiving. Likely the NZ and Australian Thanksgiving is in May/June?

Pumpkins and all fall harvesting is being done now and some are finished already.

Made a chicken casserole in the slow cooker for supper. Chicken legs, mixed vegies, rice, chicken stock. Just look and add, no measuring needed. Just a little o this and a little o that and chicken.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam those receipts sound very good, they are now in my folder.
> Sorry to hear about Dorothy.


good to hear from you NanaCaren!
Sorry failed to mention, Sam, your loss. 
I do think young Bailie sounds rather a handful- I do hope now she decides she likes school!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy New Tea Party! Thank you all for your kind words regarding my warm winter set! I am tickled it is done and ready...we may have a hard freeze already Saturday night into Sunday morning. Oh oh...gotta decide if I'm going to try to cover those green tomatoes, still trying to ripen on the vines, or if I will just pick them and do some 'green tomato something or another' to put in the canning jars.

Bulldog - I think that cobbler recipe will be a hit with DH, thanks for posting!
Myfanwy - sorry about the time difference, I keep forgetting what a global group we are!
Sam - I am especially interested in the orange graham cracker recipe...sounds like something yummy for my tummy! My condolences regarding Dorothy!!
Pammie1234 - your work is gorgeous and your set deserves all the praises you are receiving. I'm sure you friend will wear it proudly!
Puplover - the scarf is a free pattern from the Lion Brand website and is called Directional Colors Scarf...looks way harder than it is and I like the little edging that automatically is formed from knitting into the front and back of the second stitch. 
Dreamweaver - I'm working on triangle #3 of the Wingspan pattern. I am using Paton's Kroy Sock yarn in the color brown rose marl. I think it will be perfect for my climate. 

The recipe I will share today is one of my favorites from my dear mom. It was always a favorite of hers to make this time of year, with apples from the tree in our back yard, and is very affectionately known as:

MOM'S RAW APPLE CAKE

Cream together:
3/4 cup butter
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs, well beaten

Add:
2 1/4 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 cups apples
3/4 cups cold coffee (helps cut the sweetness, mom said)

Topping:
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup nuts

Sprinkle topping over batter and bake at 350 degrees F. for 35-40 minutes in a greased 9 inch by 13 inch pan.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all!! Have a grand tea party!! I just made a German Chocolate tort. A chocolate cake with four layers of the coconut-peacan frosting! Very rich and yummy! Wish I could send you all a piece!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry for taking the 'micky' Kathy- just there is only 4 million of us down here, and there is an awful lot more in the rest of the world! I was curious to see what time actually suited Sam to start the Tea Party- rather earlier than I had realised!!! Great sounding receipts- I must get a round to copying them!



gottastch said:


> Happy New Tea Party! Thank you all for your kind words regarding my warm winter set! I am tickled it is done and ready...we may have a hard freeze already Saturday night into Sunday morning. Oh oh...gotta decide if I'm going to try to cover those green tomatoes, still trying to ripen on the vines, or if I will just pick them and do some 'green tomato something or another' to put in the canning jars.
> 
> Bulldog - I think that cobbler recipe will be a hit with DH, thanks for posting!
> Myfanwy - sorry about the time difference, I keep forgetting what a global group we are!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Hello all!! Have a grand tea party!! I just made a German Chocolate tort. A chocolate cake with four layers of the coconut-peacan frosting! Very rich and yummy! Wish I could send you all a piece!!


Could you send us a copy of the recipe? I for one would love to have it!!!...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, this is a first for me to be on page 1. Not that it matters, but since I decided to stay at home tonight (it's 5pm in TX) I decided to see if the new Tea Party had begun. Sam, you have some really lovely memories with Dorothy and her family. Isn't it wonderful to have them and nothing can take them from us. She must have been a very gracious, kind lady. One of my dearest friends in PA left this world on Sunday night and I have been thinking a great deal about her. Thank you for the good recipes again this week. I have had dark rum for so many years all because I bought it just to make that very recipe (rum cake) you posted and I have no idea if it would be safe to use now. I do know that that is a very delicious cake to eat. We went to 95 degrees this afternoon, but it is to be a bit cooler over the weekend. We can change so drastically here in TX from the heat of summer to really chilly weather. Sugar maples in the autumn! Oh, how beautiful they are, but nary a one here where we live now. I love the beautiful of autumn in the north, but agree with you that although I have always loved snow, I don't enjoy being cold and wished we could have gone from fall to spring. Do hope that Bailie will very soon be contented with school. I used to love it, so I don't quite understand why someone feels that way. Perhaps she will form friendships and then look forward to attending. Or could it be a rather unkind teacher that is causing her unhappiness? It's tough when a child dislikes school. We are all pulling for her. Glad Momma and puppies are doing well. Will check back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just stopped in to say hello and to let you know that I've missed being at the parties and can't wait to catch up. 

Things have been pretty hectic here and we're headed out right now to the High School football game - it's hometown week where alumni are featured and honored --- our daugther, who is a PhD Research Scientist in cardiac stem cells is being honored during halftime!! So Proud!! 

She's the one whose husband passed away from cancer a year ago so we're glad to be celebrating something happy as the anniversary of Shaun's death comes up in a couple of weeks. Our daughter spent the day at the H.S. talking to classes about what she does and I'm sure will inspire many of those science kids to keep at it!!

Will let you know more later on during the tea party. Take care and loving thoughts to you all!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Sam---I have been on Medicare since 2006. I really dreaded turning 65 as before I had Blue Cross of California. All premiums were paid as part of my retirement package until I was 65. And since I am living in Idaho, it paid everything. However, I received info on True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. I have been with them for the past 6 years. I had to have open-heart surgery for a valve replacement. I was hospitalized for almost a month with 10 days in Intensive Care. I did not even see a bill--it was totally covered. If you have access to it there, I would recommend checking into it. It costs me $135 per month and I also have part B deducted from SS. I was not able to receive any SS until nine months ago due to my California teacher's pension. Best of luck in your search. Stella


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your memories of Dorothy. It is special to find someone that you can consider a second mom. I am sorry for your loss.
I love reading your recipes. I sure gives me good ideas on what to made in the coming week.
If you need to bring your green tomatoes in to protect them from frost just put them in a closed paper bag and they will ripen just as if they were on the vine.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you 5mmdpns - i have been running the heat also - glad i am not the only one - i have a mr slim which i love and is so easy to run - http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/?utm_source=google&q=mitsubishi+comfort&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=BrandResidentialTest&utm_term=mitsubishicomfort - in case anyone is interested.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and good evening everyone! Fall weather is definitly here - I have been running the furnace all week already as the cold has set in.
> Time to think about Thanksgiving up here for the Canadian friends, we get Thanksgiving the second Monday in October. I think the USA celebrates sometime the last week of November? Not sure when others celebrate Thanksgiving. Likely the NZ and Australian Thanksgiving is in May/June?
> 
> Pumpkins and all fall harvesting is being done now and some are finished already.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks nanacaren - it was time for dorothy to go - i am at peace with that.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam those receipts sound very good, they are now in my folder.
> Sorry to hear about Dorothy.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yummy kathy - thank you so much for sharing.

sam



gottastch said:


> Happy New Tea Party! Thank you all for your kind words regarding my warm winter set! I am tickled it is done and ready...we may have a hard freeze already Saturday night into Sunday morning. Oh oh...gotta decide if I'm going to try to cover those green tomatoes, still trying to ripen on the vines, or if I will just pick them and do some 'green tomato something or another' to put in the canning jars.
> 
> Bulldog - I think that cobbler recipe will be a hit with DH, thanks for posting!
> Myfanwy - sorry about the time difference, I keep forgetting what a global group we are!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

lady becket - we wish you could send us a piece too - it sounsd delicious.,

we are so glad you joined us for a cuppa this afternoon - hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - we like as many people as we can get around the table - we never seem to run out of room.

sam



LadyBecket said:


> Hello all!! Have a grand tea party!! I just made a German Chocolate tort. A chocolate cake with four layers of the coconut-peacan frosting! Very rich and yummy! Wish I could send you all a piece!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just stopped in to say hello and to let you know that I've missed being at the parties and can't wait to catch up.
> 
> Things have been pretty hectic here and we're headed out right now to the High School football game - it's hometown week where alumni are featured and honored --- our daugther, who is a PhD Research Scientist in cardiac stem cells is being honored during halftime!! So Proud!!
> 
> ...


So wonderful that your daughter is going to be honored tonight. She must be quite a lady. I do hope that she will feel very special, but imagine she will wish her dear husband could be there to share this time with her. I hope that this evening will give her some much needed joy, even if it is only for a brief moment. You must be so proud of her.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great to see you rookieretiree - we have missed you - i love that fact that your daughter is a phd research scientist - i love seeing women succeed in what used to be a male dominated area - and i am so excited about stem cell research - the wonderful things that research is going to bring about is breath taking. cudos to your daughter.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just stopped in to say hello and to let you know that I've missed being at the parties and can't wait to catch up.
> 
> Things have been pretty hectic here and we're headed out right now to the High School football game - it's hometown week where alumni are featured and honored --- our daugther, who is a PhD Research Scientist in cardiac stem cells is being honored during halftime!! So Proud!!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks stella - i will definitely look into that.

sam



StellaK said:


> Sam---I have been on Medicare since 2006. I really dreaded turning 65 as before I had Blue Cross of California. All premiums were paid as part of my retirement package until I was 65. And since I am living in Idaho, it paid everything. However, I received info on True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. I have been with them for the past 6 years. I had to have open-heart surgery for a valve replacement. I was hospitalized for almost a month with 10 days in Intensive Care. I did not even see a bill--it was totally covered. If you have access to it there, I would recommend checking into it. It costs me $135 per month and I also have part B deducted from SS. I was not able to receive any SS until nine months ago due to my California teacher's pension. Best of luck in your search. Stella


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jinx - did you make the sweaters in your avatar - they look great.

sam



jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing your memories of Dorothy. It is special to find someone that you can consider a second mom. I am sorry for your loss.
> I love reading your recipes. I sure gives me good ideas on what to made in the coming week.
> If you need to bring your green tomatoes in to protect them from frost just put them in a closed paper bag and they will ripen just as if they were on the vine.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and the rest of the TP family. Thank you for the wonderful recipes. How wonderful Rookieretiree that your daughter is going to be recognized during half time. I sure you are so proud of her.

I just stopped in to say Hello to everyone,have to finish dinner. Take care.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I clicked on the link you gave. I gather this is all electric heating?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I seem to be missing parts of this week's Tea Party. Sam, you made reference to "jinx" re sweaters in her avatar as well as a couple other remarks (re a cobbler by someone whose name I don't recall right at the moment). I do not have either of these. Are others having this problem as well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I seem to be missing parts of this week's Tea Party. Sam, you made reference to "jinx" re sweaters in her avatar as well as a couple other remarks (re a cobbler by someone whose name I don't recall right at the moment). I do not have either of these. Are others having this problem as well?


on page one- just before another posting by Sam, towards the bottom of the page- Jinx as opposed to Jynx!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually you don't have to get the DARK Bacardi Rum...the gold will do quite well. I did a Figgy Pudding two years in a row with 1/4 C rum in the main mixture...If ANYONE finds another with the exact quantity of Rum...only needing the figs, nuts, and possibly raisins...I lost my original :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorry for taking the 'micky' Kathy- just there is only 4 million of us down here, and there is an awful lot more in the rest of the world! I was curious to see what time actually suited Sam to start the Tea Party- rather earlier than I had realised!!! Great sounding receipts- I must get a round to copying them!
> 
> .


[/quote]

And almost 23 million slightly to Myfanwy's West. It is just after 9am here Saturday morning. If I look at the time of Sam's first posting and this one I case I can work out what time he is starting over here. I tried to work it out the other day and think 7.30ish but have just realsied that looking at times might work best.
It was 1702 and this one was 2 1/2 hours later so that makes 6.30am not 7.30. Was half awake at that time, wondering about getting up and decided not to so dozed for a while after that. But I am not often awake at that time of the day.
More lovely sounding recipes.
Marianne I hope you arrived safely and that Ben is not as bad as you were anticipating. Will be keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm late today and am getting ready to go work the football game, but I should be able to leave earlier tonight than most nights. I haven't caught up on last week's TP yet but will try when I get home. Then I will have to do today's TP. Sam YUM!!! The recipes sound so good! Definitely on the to do list! See you all later!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening. I can't believe it is time for a new Tea Party. The recipes sound fabulous. German chocolate cake is one of my favorite. My DS always doubles the icing and it is extra tasty and rich!

I had my first appointment with the heart doctor. Unfortunately, it won't be my last. I didn't do the stress test as he wants to do a different one and it has to be done at the hospital. I think that will be on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll find out what has to be done. I guess my EKG wasn't good because he told me not to start walking or do anything strenuous. So, I will now start WW again and be very serious about losing weight. Start eating better so I will hopefully get my cholesterol down. Definitely a bummer of a day. I had no idea that I could have heart problems. Hopefully, it will be very minor and I can start walking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> great to see you rookieretiree - we have missed you - i love that fact that your daughter is a phd research scientist - i love seeing women succeed in what used to be a male dominated area - and i am so excited about stem cell research - the wonderful things that research is going to bring about is breath taking. cudos to your daughter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam I wouldn't have thought you wanted anything breath taking. You have enough problems with taking breaths as it is.

Rookie Retiree what mixed feelings your daughter will have when she is honoured without Shaun there.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Rum Cake recipe...I promise not to eat too much...not worried about gaining weight...just the rum...

This is great because I just returned from Hawaii and they had Rum Cake and we didn't get to buy any before we left.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Good evening from breezy California,
We had a staff development day today, and with the week I had at work following last weekend with my mom, I was glad for the day apart from the school site! Threw a quart of salsa on top of boneless chicken breasts and set the slow cooker to low when I left. Came home to yummy, fork-tender chicken! So easy and tasty. 
I also haven't caught up on last week-- I know some of you lovely folks responded to my pleas about how to help my mom through chemo and I am very grateful. Today is her last chemo treatment, though the radiation will continue for a few more weeks. 
Congrats on the puppies, Sam! 
I have another school meeting tomorrow from 9-noon, but have promised myself a nap in the afternoon and to catch up and personally respond to the suggestions for mom. 
Prayers too for all of you who are ill or troubled. 
A raised glass to all who are celebrating! 
The rum cake recipe is one of my mom's specialties! It is sooo good!!
As Joe would say, talk to you lataaaaa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening. I can't believe it is time for a new Tea Party. The recipes sound fabulous. German chocolate cake is one of my favorite. My DS always doubles the icing and it is extra tasty and rich!
> 
> I had my first appointment with the heart doctor. Unfortunately, it won't be my last. I didn't do the stress test as he wants to do a different one and it has to be done at the hospital. I think that will be on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll find out what has to be done. I guess my EKG wasn't good because he told me not to start walking or do anything strenuous. So, I will now start WW again and be very serious about losing weight. Start eating better so I will hopefully get my cholesterol down. Definitely a bummer of a day. I had no idea that I could have heart problems. Hopefully, it will be very minor and I can start walking.


Not too often cardiologists tell you not to exercise. Hopefully you will find out soon what is going on. Certainly weight loss helps- I am trying to convince myself that I must go bacl onto WWs- like today and then I read all these nice recipes. But with high blood pressure and a blood sugar that was slightly raised last time I must lose weight. Guess I better go and have some breakfast- wasn't hungry so TP came first.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is an oldie but goodie. Some of you weren't here the first time I posted my salsa recipe. This is one that Randy and I created ourselves after being asked constantly for it when we brought the salsa to parties. It is not a cooked salsa. It works well with chips, on baked potatoes (my favorite), and as a salad dressing.

Salsa Fresca California Style 
------------------------------ 

Ingredients:

6 Medium Roma Tomatoes
3 Large Tomatillos
1/3 Medium White or Sweet Yellow Onion
1/2 Medium Jalapeno Pepper
1/2 Tbs Minced Garlic
1/2 Tbs Lime Juice
1 Tbs Tapatio Brand Hot Sauce
1/2 tsp Salt

Preparation:

Slice tomatoes in half. Remove outer skin from 
tomatillos, and quarter them. Remove seed pod
from jalapeno. Place all ingredients in food
processor, and chop until at desired consistency.
Can be served right away, but for best flavor,
chill for at least 4 hours in refrigerator.

Serves about 6-8 people as a dip, or works well as a topping on salad, meat, baked potatoes, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Sam talked off a typical fall day. We have a lovely spring day today. 27C (80F) though rain is forcast for later. Should have done some washing this morning. But our machine was getting repaired, returned Thursday night but David wants to get it totally stable and hasn't even put it in its spot. He heard rain and didn't listen any further- din't realsie how nice it was before the late rain. Just as well it is only two of us or I would be down at the Laundromat again despite having a working machine in the house! 
Might follow yesterdays plan and leave the computer now for at least a few hours to get some knitting done (or maybe I should tidy up my room).
See you all later


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing your memories of Dorothy. It is special to find someone that you can consider a second mom. I am sorry for your loss.
> I love reading your recipes. I sure gives me good ideas on what to made in the coming week.
> If you need to bring your green tomatoes in to protect them from frost just put them in a closed paper bag and they will ripen just as if they were on the vine.


I have all mine set out on the kitchen table in the sunshine. They will take their time and ripen over the next two weeks. They ripen just the same as if they were in a paper bag. I dont know if this is a problem in other parts of the world, but someone had decided many years ago that plastic bags were better and now you can not find any paper bags here in Ontario. Seems that the forest is really not seen here as a renewable resource as it suits the government to not see it that way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> thank you 5mmdpns - i have been running the heat also - glad i am not the only one - i have a mr slim which i love and is so easy to run - http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/?utm_source=google&q=mitsubishi+comfort&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=BrandResidentialTest&utm_term=mitsubishicomfort - in case anyone is interested.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Seems the arthritis and the fibromyalgia kind of like a warm home!! haha, glad my furnace is working. I will need to call my furnace man and have him check over the furnace before winter. I have a mid-efficiency natural gas furnace and he checks it every fall to make sure that it is good to go for the winter. I would not be laughing if the furnace quit in the middle of January!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I seem to be missing parts of this week's Tea Party. Sam, you made reference to "jinx" re sweaters in her avatar as well as a couple other remarks (re a cobbler by someone whose name I don't recall right at the moment). I do not have either of these. Are others having this problem as well?


I have all my parts! haha, at the Tea Party!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is electric heating 81brighteyes - but quite economical - and it is heat and a/c in one unit - it also has a setting that takes moisture out of the space - which cools it a little also. and i love the fact that it is up on the wall out of the way. it also does a great job of filtering the air. i wouldn't have anything else.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, I clicked on the link you gave. I gather this is all electric heating?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jinx is the third one down from your first post on page one.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I seem to be missing parts of this week's Tea Party. Sam, you made reference to "jinx" re sweaters in her avatar as well as a couple other remarks (re a cobbler by someone whose name I don't recall right at the moment). I do not have either of these. Are others having this problem as well?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

raw apple cake is also on page one.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I seem to be missing parts of this week's Tea Party. Sam, you made reference to "jinx" re sweaters in her avatar as well as a couple other remarks (re a cobbler by someone whose name I don't recall right at the moment). I do not have either of these. Are others having this problem as well?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

darowil - i start at five o'clock in the evening - eastern daylight time - which i think is eleven in the morning at myfanwy's house - will have to wait for myfanwy to see if i am right.

sam



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for taking the 'micky' Kathy- just there is only 4 million of us down here, and there is an awful lot more in the rest of the world! I was curious to see what time actually suited Sam to start the Tea Party- rather earlier than I had realised!!! Great sounding receipts- I must get a round to copying them!
> ...


And almost 23 million slightly to Myfanwy's West. It is just after 9am here Saturday morning. If I look at the time of Sam's first posting and this one I case I can work out what time he is starting over here. I tried to work it out the other day and think 7.30ish but have just realsied that looking at times might work best.
It was 1702 and this one was 2 1/2 hours later so that makes 6.30am not 7.30. Was half awake at that time, wondering about getting up and decided not to so dozed for a while after that. But I am not often awake at that time of the day.
More lovely sounding recipes.
Marianne I hope you arrived safely and that Ben is not as bad as you were anticipating. Will be keeping you all in my prayers.[/quote]


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, if I had unexpected visitors at 9 a.m. I'd be hiding under the bed until they decided I wasn't home and left! Unless I have to be somewhere, I'm not usually dressed until later in the morning. Having worked for 53 years, and up early for school for the previous 10 years, this is one of life's little luxuries I'm sure enjoying now. I'm usually not fit to be seen by the outside world until at least 11 a.m.
Daralene, your sunset photo took my breath away - absolutely stunning.
Darowil, hope Maryanne has finally been reunited with her luggage and that she is starting to settle down okay.
Love the recipes, Sam, and hope Hickory and pups are doing well.
The lazy cobbler recipe has been saved, too: sounds really good.
I'm about to get 5mmdpns German potato salad ready for the slow cooker: just thinking about it is making me drool.
Wishing all TPers a happy weekend. Special thoughts for Marianne, Dreamweaver, Myfanwy, those children (young and old) who are suffering, and all care-givers, of whom there are so many among us. Warm wishes to all, Althea.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A new Tea Party and a new weekend..... It's funny how the weekend is still something I look forward to even tho I don't go to a job during the week anymore....I give the house work and laundry a rest and if it's nice I work outside in the yard. I picked up red geraniums for the pots in front of the house and need to plant those tomorrow...my petunias were just struggling and when I dumped them I could see why - the dirt was so compacted it was like concrete. So I picked up some perelite to mix with the potting soil at DH's suggestion - it should keep the compaction from being a problem. Depending on our temps, and when it starts to freeze at night, I could baby the geraniums through December. All the recipes sound wonderful...I'm going to bar-b-que some chicken breasts that are marinating and do stir fry veggies....I like the sound of the gingerbread cake and the chicken tacos too... I will check back later when we have settled in for the evening - my love to the puppies and Hickory!! - AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your memories of Dorothy. It is special to find someone that you can consider a second mom. I am sorry for your loss.
> ...


Paper bags are coming back her again. As people become increasingly aware of the issues with plastic bags paper is becoming increasingly common. But most people carry bags with them now and reuse them. Easier for women as we put fold up ones in our handbags so we always have them. But supermarkets are no longere allowed to supply the bags they have always done so. The most commonly use dbags are now banned and osften need to apy for a plastic bag now so it is better to carry bags with us. I love it- I have been carrying bags with me for at 15 years- but all that was availbe then were string bags and they would get caught in everything else in my bag. Now they are compact and in small packs so they are so practical to carry around.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending you lots of healing energy pammie - and lots of positive energy to help with the weight loss.

sam

we are all in your corner cheering you on - don't forget that.



pammie1234 said:


> Good evening. I can't believe it is time for a new Tea Party. The recipes sound fabulous. German chocolate cake is one of my favorite. My DS always doubles the icing and it is extra tasty and rich!
> 
> I had my first appointment with the heart doctor. Unfortunately, it won't be my last. I didn't do the stress test as he wants to do a different one and it has to be done at the hospital. I think that will be on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll find out what has to be done. I guess my EKG wasn't good because he told me not to start walking or do anything strenuous. So, I will now start WW again and be very serious about losing weight. Start eating better so I will hopefully get my cholesterol down. Definitely a bummer of a day. I had no idea that I could have heart problems. Hopefully, it will be very minor and I can start walking.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope you all are well and happy. I slept my nap through the beginning of the new tp and wanted to tell you the recipes are great and I love the rum cake one. You all take care and I hope to talk with you at another time. joe p.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dragonflylace - good to see you at the tea party - hope you had a good time and will return real soon - we would love to have you. so stop by - put up you feet and enjoy a cuppa.

sam



dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for the Rum Cake recipe...I promise not to eat too much...not worried about gaining weight...just the rum...
> 
> This is great because I just returned from Hawaii and they had Rum Cake and we didn't get to buy any before we left.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks maelinde - that sounds good - i will enjoy having something different to put on my baked potato.

sam



Maelinde said:


> Here is an oldie but goodie. Some of you weren't here the first time I posted my salsa recipe. This is one that Randy and I created ourselves after being asked constantly for it when we brought the salsa to parties. It is not a cooked salsa. It works well with chips, on baked potatoes (my favorite), and as a salad dressing.
> 
> Salsa Fresca California Style
> ------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for taking the 'micky' Kathy- just there is only 4 million of us down here, and there is an awful lot more in the rest of the world! I was curious to see what time actually suited Sam to start the Tea Party- rather earlier than I had realised!!! Great sounding receipts- I must get a round to copying them!
> ...


And almost 23 million slightly to Myfanwy's West. It is just after 9am here Saturday morning. If I look at the time of Sam's first posting and this one I case I can work out what time he is starting over here. I tried to work it out the other day and think 7.30ish but have just realsied that looking at times might work best.
It was 1702 and this one was 2 1/2 hours later so that makes 6.30am not 7.30. Was half awake at that time, wondering about getting up and decided not to so dozed for a while after that. But I am not often awake at that time of the day.
More lovely sounding recipes.
Marianne I hope you arrived safely and that Ben is not as bad as you were anticipating. Will be keeping you all in my prayers.[/quote]

I know Australia is large, but had not realised how large the population is!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

THanks for hosting again, Sam. I am sorry for your lose of such a dear lady. You must feel priveleged to have known her. I read last weeks Tea Party but I don't think I ever responded. You folks are just too fast for me. I cry for all those in distress such as Fale, Ben and Marieanne and rejoice with those experiencing lifes highs.

The pictures and receipes are the high light of my day and hearing about all our differences and similarities of people from around the globe...gives me much to think about. I really love this site.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I know Australia is large, but had not realised how large the population is!!!


Before I posted our population I checked it up. But Sydney and Melbourne both have over 4 million people! So they each have about the same population as all of NZ (Sydney was over 4.5 million). Adelaide is about 1.2 million.
Think I have finally caugh tup on my emails so will close down the computer- still haven't gone down for breakfast! At least I won't need any morning tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Myfanwy, if I had unexpected visitors at 9 a.m. I'd be hiding under the bed until they decided I wasn't home and left! Unless I have to be somewhere, I'm not usually dressed until later in the morning. Having worked for 53 years, and up early for school for the previous 10 years, this is one of life's little luxuries I'm sure enjoying now. I'm usually not fit to be seen by the outside world until at least 11 a.m.
> Daralene, your sunset photo took my breath away - absolutely stunning.
> Darowil, hope Maryanne has finally been reunited with her luggage and that she is starting to settle down okay.
> Love the recipes, Sam, and hope Hickory and pups are doing well.
> ...


  :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> darowil - i start at five o'clock in the evening - eastern daylight time - which i think is eleven in the morning at myfanwy's house - will have to wait for myfanwy to see if i am right.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I think you add 16 hours to our time to get NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for taking the 'micky' Kathy- just there is only 4 million of us down here, and there is an awful lot more in the rest of the world! I was curious to see what time actually suited Sam to start the Tea Party- rather earlier than I had realised!!! Great sounding receipts- I must get a round to copying them!
> ...


And almost 23 million slightly to Myfanwy's West. It is just after 9am here Saturday morning. If I look at the time of Sam's first posting and this one I case I can work out what time he is starting over here. I tried to work it out the other day and think 7.30ish but have just realsied that looking at times might work best.
It was 1702 and this one was 2 1/2 hours later so that makes 6.30am not 7.30. Was half awake at that time, wondering about getting up and decided not to so dozed for a while after that. But I am not often awake at that time of the day.
More lovely sounding recipes.
Marianne I hope you arrived safely and that Ben is not as bad as you were anticipating. Will be keeping you all in my prayers.[/quote]

I think I noticed Sam's link about 9-30 am here- really quite early for visitors!!! As I already was aware!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - i start at five o'clock in the evening - eastern daylight time - which i think is eleven in the morning at myfanwy's house - will have to wait for myfanwy to see if i am right.
> ...


I think you add 16 hours to our time to get NZ.[/quote]

At present that is right but we will go to Daylight saving in a week or two, Hilary 4 are you following? I am not quite sure when our clocks will change!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got back from Chicago. We went to see the Cubs play the Cardinals. Cubs won in 11 innings and four plus hours. We didn't last that long. It was raining and the wind was blowing in over the outfield wall so that it felt more like football weather. Fall is definitely here.

On Sunday, our church is celebrating Apple Sunday, an annual event where we bring apple desserts to share. I haven't decided what to make but the raw apple cake sounded very good.

Sending positive thoughts to the caregivers and all who are hurting.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> THanks for hosting again, Sam. I am sorry for your lose of such a dear lady. You must feel priveleged to have known her. I read last weeks Tea Party but I don't think I ever responded. You folks are just too fast for me. I cry for all those in distress such as Fale, Ben and Marieanne and rejoice with those experiencing lifes highs.
> 
> The pictures and receipes are the high light of my day and hearing about all our differences and similarities of people from around the globe...gives me much to think about. I really love this site.


Thank you Edith! today he is having a happier time- so hopefully the break is healing, our Samoan neighbours have just had a funeral- and we have been gifted enough food for two meals, and bits and pieces for the dogs- People are so kind!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It has been cooler here the last couple of days and sposed to cool off more and possibly rain over the weekend. I am trying not to turn the heat on any sooner than absolutely necessary. Layers and blankets and cooking with the oven to help warm up the house! Sam, so sorry to hear bout your second mom, isn't it wonderful when you have "family" that picked you and you picked them. I dont know what I would do without my extended family. Allergies I think are what has been bothering me better for a day or two then worse again. Sneezing has eased up thankfully and I am not going through a big box of kleenex a day by myself anymore. Brought lots of work home with me so unfortunately dont think I will get much knitting done. Boss and his wife are painting the new office this weekend, furniture should start being delivered next week and we move next weekend. Will be glad to be settled and have more room. Thoughts and prayers for everyone with health issues and for their care givers. I love reading about all of your lives and I appreciate how welcoming and caring you all are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> darowil - i start at five o'clock in the evening - eastern daylight time - which i think is eleven in the morning at myfanwy's house - will have to wait for myfanwy to see if i am right.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Right 5pm EDT, became 9-30am here- by the time I noticed the posting- but it is substantially earlier in the day for Darowil- 6-30 am for her in Adelaide, and of course Althea as well. I have been hovering over the computer- because I wanted to work it out- and delayed going to the bank until I knew the new TP was under way! 
I think it must be wind down time for you by now Sam, won't be long and those pups will be starting to open their eyes- bet their personalities are already becoming known!!!...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening. I can't believe it is time for a new Tea Party.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sam, that rum cake sounds so yummy!!! Maybe I'll try making it. Ha!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


At present that is right but we will go to Daylight saving in a week or two, Hilary 4 are you following? I am not quite sure when our clocks will change![/quote]

So when we go back to standard I guess the difference will be 18 hours.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all of the well wishes. I think the worst part is not knowing anything. Especially how bad it is! I had no idea that I was having or had any kind of heart problem. The joys of aging!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening my friends: It is 1947 here in still partially sunny Calif. The evenings turn cold and it is quite humid.
Strange for Calif. But what would we talk about if the weather were always the same. My housecleaners were here for a while this evening so some order has again been established.
Talked to the insurance about walker and the proper one is being ordered. There are so many medicare plans here and none of them are really good. They change all the benefits every year after congress settles their issues, then we must change beginning october. All the benefits fluctuate. I wish they would just extend what I have now and leave everything alone til I die. I surely can't do much about saving for a rainy day now and will just have to do without whatever they don't cover. Mine is fairly good;
however, I have not had any major issues. The ones i do have I prefer my own treatment protocol for as I feel there is entirely too much use of newer medicines before they really accumulate the data re side effects and untoward effects. I certainly will not change any pain protocols as
these medicines that they prefer using all seem to have
central nervous system side effect that I can not tolerate.
I wish I could play with Sam's pups or even groom them. I looked into the web site for local shelters today, but all the pups I would have chosen were either in San Fernando Valley or Elmonte which is away from me. I saw a darling young pup, a mixed chihuahua and Russel terrier that I fell in love with the picture. They described the behavior and he was my type also. They seem to try to match personalities of the adoptee with the dog personality. The method was rather interesting.. We have a lot of barking dogs here. I can hear them from all over the block. Also a crowing rooster that crows until noon every day. Checking in later or tomorrow. 
P.s. Joe, my reference was to Type A personality. and health ramifications. A clean tidy home is restful, but sometimes not worth the price in effort.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> jinx is the third one down from your first post on page one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The 3rd one down on page 1 is Myfanwy on mine. I still don't see any sweaters on that page. Are you refering to "gottastitch's" avatar? Now I am really confused. Thanks anyway, Sam. Not that important.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> jinx is the third one down from your first post on page one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh my, I must be blind as a bat!!! I think of Jinx as "Dreamweaver" and kept looking for her avatar. Maybe I should go to bed now!!! And it isn't all that late, either.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be missing parts of this week's Tea Party. Sam, you made reference to "jinx" re sweaters in her avatar as well as a couple other remarks (re a cobbler by someone whose name I don't recall right at the moment). I do not have either of these. Are others having this problem as well?
> ...


I'm afraid my brain is missing tonight. At least my limbs are intact!!! lol


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

edith - so glad you stopped by - hope you had a good time and will return real soon - we would love to have you.

sam



Edith M said:


> THanks for hosting again, Sam. I am sorry for your lose of such a dear lady. You must feel priveleged to have known her. I read last weeks Tea Party but I don't think I ever responded. You folks are just too fast for me. I cry for all those in distress such as Fale, Ben and Marieanne and rejoice with those experiencing lifes highs.
> 
> The pictures and receipes are the high light of my day and hearing about all our differences and similarities of people from around the globe...gives me much to think about. I really love this site.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

don't feel bad 81 - i think half mine is permanantly gone - i get pretty hazy sometimes.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > jinx is the third one down from your first post on page one.
> ...


we will just have to invite Jinx to drop by again!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all, joining in a little late . It is 12:30 am on Saturday morning. Crazy night at work, busy, busy, busy.

All the recipes look and sound delicious.

Rum cake, never tried it before but it sounds great.
Maelinde now I know what I want to try with my potatoes tomorrow for supper. 

It was a cool one here today and has started to rain in the last half hour or so.

Hi Sam hows our Hickory girl tonight?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

mother and puppies doing fine - fat little bellies and all.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi all, joining in a little late . It is 12:30 am on Saturday morning. Crazy night at work, busy, busy, busy.
> 
> All the recipes look and sound delicious.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://buffalogrove.patch.com/blog_posts/wheeling-high-school-hosts-its-16th-annual-hometown-celebration

This is the write up of the celebration. The H.S. did a great job - staff (DH's semi-retirement job is as a security guard at the same H.S. so he's very well known.) and families were invited to a BBQ dinner before the game and then presentations were wonderful. Great evening - even saw some of the teachers our kids had while there----plus some of their classmates who are now teachers there. Strange juxtoposition! Very proud. Our grandson goes to pre-school there also as part of the Child Development curriculum, they have a day care for the staff kids....so he was there to be very proud of his Mom and to see all his classmates. Our daughter from Springfield was able to make it up in time so we had a great night. Weather was rainy (football afterall) and our team got beat 35 to 9 or something awful like that.

I can tell I missed out on quite a lot...I hadn't learned of the puppies births---have to go back now and catch up and hope to see pictures.

I volunteer and help Medicare/Medicaid recipients....if I can ever help on a personal level, just PM me. I was a Benefits Manager and dealt with insurance, pension and other employee concerns....I try to help people navigate all these complicated systems and I'm free!!

I'm off to bed - grandson is tucked in....time to catch up with other daughter!! Good night all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

puppies????? how many? 7? lol.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is getting time to wind down - weary tonight.

the pups are all asleep - have been well fed.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - i start at five o'clock in the evening - eastern daylight time - which i think is eleven in the morning at myfanwy's house - will have to wait for myfanwy to see if i am right.
> ...


Right 5pm EDT, became 9-30am here- by the time I noticed the posting- but it is substantially earlier in the day for Darowil- 6-30 am for her in Adelaide, and of course Althea as well. I have been hovering over the computer- because I wanted to work it out- and delayed going to the bank until I knew the new TP was under way! 
I think it must be wind down time for you by now Sam, won't be long and those pups will be starting to open their eyes- bet their personalities are already becoming known!!!...[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> puppies????? how many? 7? lol.


9


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we go to standard time the last sunday of october.

sam



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


So when we go back to standard I guess the difference will be 18 hours.[/quote]


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow 9? Hickory dear girl I hope you and the puppies get a good nights rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, our summer time apparently starts next Sunday the 30th of September. So next week's TP will be starting about 9 or 9-30 here, but the week later it will be 10 or 10-30am. A slightly more civilised hour!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe Daylight Savings is the first weekend in November (the 4th) this year. 

I really made my yarn last longer tonight! I was cruising along on the Wingspan shawl and was starting the 4th triangle when I noticed I made a mistake so had to rip back to the end of the first triangle - argh! It is 10 minutes past midnight, in my little part of the world, and I just finished re-knitting all the yarn I ripped. It is looking good again and I am feeling better. 

Time for me to hit the sack. I will be pulling the green tomatoes off the vines tomorrow and will put them in the paper sacks. Then DH and I will pull out the vines and put the tomato cages away until next year. And so the changes begin, transitioning from summer to the long winter. We were very spoiled last year with a very mild winter. I have a feeling we will really get it this year...we will see.

Good night to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I believe Daylight Savings is the first weekend in November (the 4th) this year.
> 
> I really made my yarn last longer tonight! I was cruising along on the Wingspan shawl and was starting the 4th triangle when I noticed I made a mistake so had to rip back to the end of the first triangle - argh! It is 10 minutes past midnight, in my little part of the world, and I just finished re-knitting all the yarn I ripped. It is looking good again and I am feeling better.
> 
> ...


arrrgh! but hat's off to your perseverence in getting back to where you were- I rather like the wingspan design!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have put on my ever growing list of projects to do, summerflies shawl, can't remember the ladies name but she posted several of them in bright bold colors and they looked awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Well here it is 1:30am and I am bushed, off to bed for me. Gage and I have plans to sleep in and cuddle in the morning. He's only 7 so cuddling is still allowed. But no hugs and kisses when his friends are around. lol.

Goodnight all, or Good morning.

Sam give Hickory and the puppies a scratch for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Things are sure going to be confusing for the next few weeks- I find it hard enough to keep up with times now. But our daylight savings begins on the 7th Oct. So we have two more 6.30 starts of tp at its current strting time, and then 7.30 until daylight savings finishes Sams way (assuming they have it of course).

Needed to go and buy a needle today, told David and remarked how often I need to get a needle despite having so many. He pointed out that that is because I am trying to find a needle in a woolstack. 
Got the needle and the stuffing I went for and then spent about 4 times as much on yarn I hadn't needed. But LIncraft have 40% off all yarn. I had promised myself that when they did this I would get the yarn for a jacket I have had my eyes on. So got that and then a couple of other things.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

two puzzles worked - definitely time to go home.

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nine puppies.

sam



gagesmom said:


> puppies????? how many? 7? lol.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Gottastch,
I don't know if anyone has suggested this tip regarding tomatos; lol I'm so far behind on the Tea Party! 
Right before you can't stand them anymore, and feel like there isn't enough sun anymore, pull them from their pots, and hang them in the garage, or somewhere protected, but can still get some sun. Most of them will still ripen, but it will take a little while. Also, you can pick some and put them in your window sill to ripen more.
Your recipe looks delicious!!

Roberta



gottastch said:


> Happy New Tea Party! Thank you all for your kind words regarding my warm winter set! I am tickled it is done and ready...we may have a hard freeze already Saturday night into Sunday morning. Oh oh...gotta decide if I'm going to try to cover those green tomatoes, still trying to ripen on the vines, or if I will just pick them and do some 'green tomato something or another' to put in the canning jars.
> 
> Bulldog - I think that cobbler recipe will be a hit with DH, thanks for posting!
> Myfanwy - sorry about the time difference, I keep forgetting what a global group we are!
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I am in Pacific Time, which is 3 hrs behind Sam. I think, when I try to figure out my friend's time in Australia, I add 15 hrs. to my time. Wow! Even I didn't understand that! lol Please disregard me. I'm at work. lolol
Can I ask a "how to" question? I read some people saying they Bookmark a recipe. I thought when you Bookmark something, it Bookmarks the entire subject. Is it just the one page? Thanks!

Roberta



preston said:


> darowil - i start at five o'clock in the evening - eastern daylight time - which i think is eleven in the morning at myfanwy's house - will have to wait for myfanwy to see if i am right.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

I run the Tourist Information Centre in my village, on Friday we are holding a Coffee Morning for MacMillan Cancer Nurses, will be trying out your cake on them. Look for us at Middleton in Teesdale UK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

fran the florist said:


> I run the Tourist Information Centre in my village, on Friday we are holding a Coffee Morning for MacMillan Cancer Nurses, will be trying out your cake on them. Look for us at Middleton in Teesdale UK


welcome Fran! Hope the cake works out for you!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, here is time for me to wake up and have coffee and spend some time with TP'ers around the world. Sam, thank you so much for hosting the TP for all of us. Got my coffee and turned on the computer and the TV and who did I have to look at: OBAMA Turned the TV off and returned to the computer! Now, I am relaxed and ready to start the day after reading all the posts. The receipts shared sound great, but, unfortunately living alone does not make one one to cook big batches of stuff that I will either eat it all or throw it away and food prices are too precious to be tossing food away. So, ya'll fix it and then tell me about it. I have been off my feed here lately anyway.
Prayers are winging their way heavenward for all of you who have mentioned different illness, loss, bad week, etc. Hope this day will be a day of new beginning for all.
My week has been a tough one as I attempted to clean house this week and do some "weeding out" of STUFF. And, getting rid of my spider friends beautiful webs of work. I am sore and tired and I don't think I "weeded" out enough stuff! But, it will have to wait for another spurt of energy hits me.
Sam, check out Humana Advantage too. I have a very good plan (I think) and it only cost me what medicare charges for premiums. They pay 100% for wellness checkups and I also have drug plan with them for SS premium. Here in Texas it has proved to be a very good plan. They even offer incentives for people to go have yearly checks done. I think they call it "Preventive" care and pay 100% for those. And, when you have a problem like you and I have, they have a nurse call once a month to answer questions and see how you are doing and if she can help in any way.
All insurances vary in different states and even different areas of the state. But, it won't hurt to check them out.
Wish I was there so I could love on those puppies. Don't you just love "Puppy Breath"?
Sam, so sorry for your loss of your "Nother Mother". It is hard to let go of a part of such wonderful memories, but, we know she is in a far better place than we are.
Hope everyone has a wonderful week. I won't be back to the tea party today as I have company coming for the day, have a good one! And, bless each and every one of you and may you have a day filled with wonderful bright yarns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your day, and your visitors, Donnie!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sam, sorry for your loss what great memories you have. I am a medical billet and often recommend AARP for their supplemental insurance. They will send you a brochure with their different plans and what they cover. It explains it pretty well. Thank you for sharing the recipes, I always look forward to the tea party


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


At present that is right but we will go to Daylight saving in a week or two, Hilary4 are you following? I am not quite sure when our clocks will change![/quote]

Hi - I've just been catching up (missed last week's completely) and I see you have found out that it is next weekend when we miss out on an hour's sleep!
It's been a stunning spring day here and I actually managed to inveigle DH into the garden today (not his favourite pastime) to help me deal with some of the winter neglect. He will start umpiring cricket again in a couple of weeks, so I might as well crack the whip while I can. When he's away at cricket all day Saturday and works most of the daylight hours Monday to Friday, Sunday is his day of rest in the spring/summer. I'm not a wildly keen gardener myself, but I do enjoy it if I have company out there with me.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Rookie Retiree, how I wish your daughter could attend my four high school biology classes too. Young people need all the encouragement they can get. What a great field of research. I hope the home team wins the game too!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Good morning where I am at and my first post to the tea party. I have seen it in the list for months and am not sure what I thought it was but never "dropped in"! I see all the posts about time and thought I would share one of the wonderful things I found on the Internet. You can plug in time zones in google and find the info as to what time it is any where in the world at any given time. I was curious when someone I did not recognize started playing Words with Friends with me and I learned she lives in Australia! I am just getting up when she is ready for bed.
We have just enjoyed a wonderful week at the beach and will head back to Knoxville in the morning! 
Love all the wonderful recipe ideas that are being shared! Thank you all.


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sam,
I think I remember Ed from your visit to our pool, many, many years ago. Sorry to hear about his mother. Many memories from those days. Bob, your former 3rd grade student is now 51, with 5 children, and one-soon-to-be-born granddaughter, and Bill, your former junior high student is now 59, with four step-children, and five grandchildren.
Enough about that.
Am enjoying your recipes. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter. 
I love the recipes, particularly the first one. I am going to purchase the ingredients and make it this weekend. Happiness and peace to everyone!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam my mom had a lady come to the house to help explain and help her choose the best plans for her. I think she was from SS/medicare. I know mom said she was very helpful in explaining the differences so mom could pick the best one for her and to help with all her dr appts n medications to her best advantage.


----------



## vickib1967 (May 5, 2012)

What a great story you have shared. The recipes look great too.
too. Where are you from? I love in Indiana and my name its Vicki.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Catma4 said:


> This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter.
> I love the recipes, particularly the first one. I am going to purchase the ingredients and make it this weekend. Happiness and peace to everyone!


What a beautiful picture. Vermont looks a lot like VA in the fall. Our trees are just getting a tinge of color. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## wnch1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sam thank you for sharing the delicious sounding recipes.The weather has been cooling down here in South Carolina, feels like fall.Fall always makes me feel like cooking, so I will surely try your recipes.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Catma4 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter.
> ...


Thank you MawMaw. I agree with you. I lived in Northern Virginia from 2003-2006 and loved it there. I love Vermont but do sometimes miss those drives along the Blue Ridge Parkway in the fall!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everybody I just got back from a trip to s. ohio and am exausted! I will enjoy reading as many post as I can. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Catma4 said:


> This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter.
> I love the recipes, particularly the first one. I am going to purchase the ingredients and make it this weekend. Happiness and peace to everyone!


  welcome to the t party, you have missed so much. if you like recipes, hang in there, i have gotten so many good ones, things that i wouldn't have normally fixed in our area, but as bj and i have changed some of our eating habits (i guess southern cooking with bacon grease and frying so much stuff ) i have found some great ones that are now our fav's. I love the area you are from, i have never been to that part of the US and have always wanted to spend some time in the fall there. just beautiful country that i have seen through magazines and photos.
i am having a quiet morn, bj got up and went for his prayer breakfast once a month with men from our church, he ask if i wanted to tag along as i was up and around. :shock: are you kidding, i don't do the socializing thing in the morning and don't want to offend any one, but just shut up and sit there and drink your coffee, :? so its best i stay home. bj is so used to me, for a couple hrs in the morns we never speak, even when we worked (we worked at the same place)even silence when we drove in to work all of 4-5 min. away from home.just don't wake and socialize mentally for a while :| 
bj is gonna get our groceries while he is out. i had planned to go visit with dad this morn in the N. home, but tummy is funny acting this morn, so i gotta see whats going on before i go give him any bugs. today on one of the channels is the "Virginian" marathon and dad loves old western, when we were little, there was always westerns on the tv. anyway, when i go visit, i take my knitting and we watch tv not a lot of chit chat, just time. i think we are gonna take him out for a while sunday when sister comes in from Nashville, she is gonna help out when mom goes in monday for knee replacement. glad she will be here, older sis, has health issues and just issues, the girls have lives, kids and work, so i won't have to handle this alone, although they will step up as far as seeing to dad while we are busy with mom.sometimes i wish for being an orphan, then i really thank God for family. Still nothing new from marianne yet on bens condition :?: i will check back in later, now gonna go do some more on the start of another christmas slouch hat


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr 
Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead! 
Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
Prayers to all,


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

It's apple picking time in the Annapolis Valley of Nova Scotia, Canada. Only problem this weekend is that it's pouring down rain! Straight down with no signs of letting up. The apples will be clean, and thankfully no wind. Temp outside my back window says 70F.

Sam thanks for Bacardi Rum Cake recipe. I made it a couple times a long time ago and it was always a hit.


myfanwy said:


> Sorry for taking the 'micky' Kathy- just there is only 4 million of us down here, and there is an awful lot more in the rest of the world! I was curious to see what time actually suited Sam to start the Tea Party- rather earlier than I had realised!!! Great sounding receipts- I must get a round to copying them!
> 
> This Apple Cake Recipe looks yummy too, and I know where to get gravensteins! My Dad (84) will enjoy it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Needed to go and buy a needle today, told David and remarked how often I need to get a needle despite having so many. He pointed out that that is because I am trying to find a needle in a woolstack.


That's a great way to put it--I just found one of mine that I've been looking for awhile now...it was buried in my PHD (projects half done!) basket. 

I weighed myself this morning and found I've lost two more pounds...I guess I haven't been eating much lately. The change in weather (and here it's fall one day and summer the next, and sometimes both in ONE day this time of year) always seems to put me a little out of sorts. Plus I didn't sleep very well again last night; I'm hoping this insomnia doesn't last much longer. I did have a double strength camomile tea last night, and I think it helped some, but I was still awake far longer than I wanted to be.

The furnace guys won't be here until Oct. 18--I do expect we'll wake up cold a morning or two before it's turned on, but we go through that every year. Catma4, the photo is lovely--have always wanted to visit that part of the country in the fall. Maybe someday. We are still waiting for our trees to get going.

Southern Gal, I hope it's not a bug and just a temporary tummy issue, and praying your mom's surgery goes quickly and well.

Marianne, praying for Ben and you--when you mentioned he wanted to go fishing instead (and who wouldn't?!), it jogged a memory. When my son was ill a lot as a child (asthma), we would go on adventures through the woods by talking it out. I'd say, "I'm walking by the creek. Oh, what's that?" and he'd tell me what we'd see. We could spend an hour doing that...

Last night I started working on a crochet shawl similar to the Blocks & Bars; I did about 8 starts but nothing seemed quite right...then this morning I had a sort of revelation, so we'll see if that actually works. I also realized I have crocheted hundreds of things over the years but never a shawl! This should be an adventure.

DD is sleeping in this morning--the week just wore her out. She plans to spend today with friends, and it will be good for her to do something fun (though she enjoys the work, it is still work, after all). Heh.

I am off to wash my hair and will see you all later!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

My prayers for Ben are here going for him and hopefully things will turn for the better, Marianne.

Some people dread fall and I understand if you are from Vermont because their winters are so severe but we look forward to winter here after our 9 months of heat here in Texas. Odd huh? It was 60 degrees at night this last week from being 90 degrees at night up to midnight most nights all summer long. I love my Texas but I love, love the winters here.

I hope you all have a great week end. joe p


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I will start on the crochet version of the shawl at some point soon--already have some facebook friends interested in it! So there's my incentive.
> 
> Tonight's supper is a lime chicken thing--found it here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lime-Chicken-Soft-Tacos/Detail.aspx I hope they like it.


Hey, Sorlenna!! Don't know about your "...crochet version of the shawl," but I, too am VERY interested anyway!! I'm still too chicken to start one of Dee's knitted versions (I know...I should just put on my "big girl panties," and just jump in!!) But I do love to crochet, and am much faster at it than knitting, so....

And, "being chicken" brings me to your recipe for the Lime-Chicken. Will have to make it soon!!

BUT!!!!!! I am mostly in love with where you are....New Mexico?!?! I've been to Santa Fe several times (best food IN THE WORLD!!) and if I could live anywhere other then here in CT, that would be where!!! I haven't been back since the mid '90s, for various reasons (not the least of which are "getting around" problems as the result of a serious auto accident just this last March!) So, if you ever want to just chat about where you are, I'd love to live vicariously through you.

...gloria


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Hey, Sorlenna!! Don't know about your "...crochet version of the shawl," but I, too am VERY interested anyway!! I'm still too chicken to start one of Dee's knitted versions (I know...I should just put on my "big girl panties," and just jump in!!) But I do love to crochet, and am much faster at it than knitting, so....
> 
> And, "being chicken" brings me to your recipe for the Lime-Chicken. Will have to make it soon!!
> 
> ...


I've crocheted way longer than I've knitted, and am also much faster at it--I just love the variations I can get with patterns and texture doing both, and I want to play around with combining knit and crochet, too. If only my hands could keep up with my brain! :mrgreen:

I live in Albuquerque--chomping at the bit to get to the country, though...I ain't no city girl! The landscape is wonderful once we get out of the city; we go out hiking when we can, though we don't get to Santa Fe much. The first place I lived here was Las Cruces--came out for a visit to check out the school there--got off the plane, looked around, and said, "Oh. I think I'm home." :XD: I guess I've ended up being a cross between a farm girl and a desert rat. Heh.

Oh, I said I was going to wash my hair, didn't I?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm new to your party and was enthralled with your writings and recipes'. The grass looks always greener in the neighbors yard until we get to really look at it..then we find that what we have was much more to our liking..regarding your grandaughter. I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your friends Mom ..imagine living ninety five years she was the "hub" of the wheel with her family and friends ..I'm baking "Old Fashion Baked Beans"..I didn't have any salt pork left so I had to suffice with bacon on top of them. Here's that recipe for those who would like it..
Old Fashion Baked Beans: 2 lbs. dried navy beans, 1 tsp baking soda, 1 med. onion (sliced), 1 tbl. salt, 4 tsp. cider vinegar, 1 tbl. prepared mustard ( I use Guldens), 1/4 cp. brown sugar, 1/2 cp. molasses, 1/4 cp.tomato ketchup (opt.),1/8 tsp or less of black pepper, 3/4 salt pork ,sliced ( or bacon if you don't have it)..

Wash beans thoroughly and put them in a 4 qt. pan (saucepan). Add enough water to come 2" above the beans and soak overnight. Next morning drain, and cover with cold water, add soda and bring to a boil. Again, drain & rinse & cover with cold water & bring to a boil. Meanwhile put the onion in the bottom of your bean pot or ovenproof casserole deep dish ..adding the other ingredients to it. Add the beans and their liquid to the pot and seasonings. Make sure the liquid covers the beans ..add the sliced salt pork or bacon and bake in a slow oven 250o for 9-10 hours, checking to make sure there's always liquid enough ( I cover my bean pot ) Remove the cover and bake one hour longer to let the salt pork crisp...Serve piping hot with your favorite condiment or meat/poultry ..Note ..if a sweeter baked bean is desired add more brown sugar..this gives them a deeper browner color..Enjoy! As the Fall weather gets chilly I think of Cider and plain donuts or Cider donuts with a hot beverage..Have a nice day!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tonight's supper is a lime chicken thing--found it here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lime-Chicken-Soft-Tacos/Detail.aspx I hope they like it. quote]
> 
> That sounds really good, thank you for the link. I have put it on my list of recipes to try.


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Could you do the BBeans in a slow cooker or wouldn"t they brown enough?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


Being medically inept, I don't know if that is good or bad news- But at least he is still with us- Thinking of you!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I've never tried this way to make them ..Google "baked beans" in slow cooker to see if there's a recipe..you can't beat the aroma that comes from the oven when baking beans...yum...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Hello all!! Have a grand tea party!! I just made a German Chocolate tort. A chocolate cake with four layers of the coconut-peacan frosting! Very rich and yummy! Wish I could send you all a piece!!


How about sending the recipe! This sounds delicious!!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Those beans sound good jonnibee. Think I will try them Sunday. Thanks


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Preston, check out the AARP senior Medicare supplement. That is, if you are old enough for Medicare. It is fantastic and no co-pays. It is through United Health Care. I am very satisfied with it. But, then, I have been on Medicare for several years.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Preston, check out the AARP senior Medicare supplement. That is, if you are old enough for Medicare. It is fantastic and no co-pays. It is through United Health Care. I am very satisfied with it. But, then, I have been on Medicare for several years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I've never tried this way to make them ..Google "baked beans" in slow cooker to see if there's a recipe..you can't beat the aroma that comes from the oven when baking beans...yum...


I have done beans in the slow cooker -with pork- and they cooked just fine!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Living in MA..these are usually called "Boston Baked Beans"..we don't use the catsup,ketchup in them but that's your choice..some like it that way..


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for you and your family. For Ben a speedy comfortable recovery! I know what you mean about those tiny phones! You did better than I would have done!


Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Hi - I've just been catching up (missed last week's completely) and I see you have found out that it is next weekend when we miss out on an hour's sleep!
It's been a stunning spring day here and I actually managed to inveigle DH into the garden today (not his favourite pastime) to help me deal with some of the winter neglect. He will start umpiring cricket again in a couple of weeks, so I might as well crack the whip while I can. When he's away at cricket all day Saturday and works most of the daylight hours Monday to Friday, Sunday is his day of rest in the spring/summer. I'm not a wildly keen gardener myself, but I do enjoy it if I have company out there with me.[/quote]

Our days are starting to warm to the point where I must get back into the routine of watering the pots. I loved Dunedin in the Spring- used to walk all round the Botanic Gardens for the joy of it all! Time to get a tomato or two set out.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your memories of Dorothy. It is special to find someone that you can consider a second mom. I am sorry for your loss.
> ...


It's the same here 5mm, not many places doing the brown paper bags. Although the last time I went to the fruit and veg shop in the next town I was glad to see that they are using them more now on the self serve produce. I always have trouble opening the plastic ones.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just thought I would jump in here while I have a chance. I have to say that I have been lurking in the back ground lately, trying to keep up with all the pages of the teaparties and then I give up and miss all sorts of things like the puppies being born and wonderful recipes and pictures, I'm sure. Just opened this TP and there are already 9 pages. Sam, I'm sorry for your loss of Dorothy, but you have such nice memories to keep her with you. The recipes sound delicious, I'll be sure to do some baking with the holidays coming up, also have to knit up some presents for X-mas, I always start way too late.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

jonibee, your baked beans will be a perfect food for us here this week, the temps are in the 60s and it's rainy,damp and very Fall like.


jonibee said:


> I'm new to your party and was enthralled with your writings and recipes'. The grass looks always greener in the neighbors yard until we get to really look at it..then we find that what we have was much more to our liking..regarding your grandaughter. I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your friends Mom ..imagine living ninety five years she was the "hub" of the wheel with her family and friends ..I'm baking "Old Fashion Baked Beans"..I didn't have any salt pork left so I had to suffice with bacon on top of them. Here's that recipe for those who would like it..
> Old Fashion Baked Beans: 2 lbs. dried navy beans, 1 tsp baking soda, 1 med. onion (sliced), 1 tbl. salt, 4 tsp. cider vinegar, 1 tbl. prepared mustard ( I use Guldens), 1/4 cp. brown sugar, 1/2 cp. molasses, 1/4 cp.tomato ketchup (opt.),1/8 tsp or less of black pepper, 3/4 salt pork ,sliced ( or bacon if you don't have it)..
> 
> Wash beans thoroughly and put them in a 4 qt. pan (saucepan). Add enough water to come 2" above the beans and soak overnight. Next morning drain, and cover with cold water, add soda and bring to a boil. Again, drain & rinse & cover with cold water & bring to a boil. Meanwhile put the onion in the bottom of your bean pot or ovenproof casserole deep dish ..adding the other ingredients to it. Add the beans and their liquid to the pot and seasonings. Make sure the liquid covers the beans ..add the sliced salt pork or bacon and bake in a slow oven 250o for 9-10 hours, checking to make sure there's always liquid enough ( I cover my bean pot ) Remove the cover and bake one hour longer to let the salt pork crisp...Serve piping hot with your favorite condiment or meat/poultry ..Note ..if a sweeter baked bean is desired add more brown sugar..this gives them a deeper browner color..Enjoy! As the Fall weather gets chilly I think of Cider and plain donuts or Cider donuts with a hot beverage..Have a nice day!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Never been on this page b4 but wanted to say that my dh and I are both on the Medicare/United Health plan and are quite satisfied with it. Never any problems. Don't want to get political here but why would any senior vote for someone who wants to do away with this plan?


Smargit said:


> Preston, check out the AARP senior Medicare supplement. That is, if you are old enough for Medicare. It is fantastic and no co-pays. It is through United Health Care. I am very satisfied with it. But, then, I have been on Medicare for several years.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

junel, redriet and catma4, glad you came by the tea party!

Catma the fall picture is awesome and oh so beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Catma4 said:


> This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter.
> I love the recipes, particularly the first one. I am going to purchase the ingredients and make it this weekend. Happiness and peace to everyone!


We are too far north [yes] to get good colour in autumn, but that is a lovely shot.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> LadyBecket said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!! Have a grand tea party!! I just made a German Chocolate tort. A chocolate cake with four layers of the coconut-peacan frosting! Very rich and yummy! Wish I could send you all a piece!!
> ...


My, but I hate to be a downer, but the recipe is: I take a box mix of devils food cake and bake it. I then cut the two eight inch cakes lengthwise and use two store bought containers of coconut/peacan frosting and slather it on the four cakes and stack them up! Done. A German Chocolate Torte! Easy and simple. Sorry if I lead anyone on as to it being a fancy recipe. I still wish I could send everyone a piece. It turned our very good! I use Dunca Hines mix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyBecket said:
> ...


Oh well, it was worth asking- but I will have to persevere with my made by hand recipe- none of those ingredients are in the shops here- I'll have to experiment with the coconut/pecan idea!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

how exciting for you to join us fran - another uk member - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you return real soon - put your feet up and enjoy a cuppa with the rest of us.

which cake were you refering to? hope you morning coffee is a grand success.

sam



fran the florist said:


> I run the Tourist Information Centre in my village, on Friday we are holding a Coffee Morning for MacMillan Cancer Nurses, will be trying out your cake on them. Look for us at Middleton in Teesdale UK


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

donnie - we will be looking for you tomorrow - hope you have a good visit with your company.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Well, here is time for me to wake up and have coffee and spend some time with TP'ers around the world. Sam, thank you so much for hosting the TP for all of us. Got my coffee and turned on the computer and the TV and who did I have to look at: OBAMA Turned the TV off and returned to the computer! Now, I am relaxed and ready to start the day after reading all the posts. The receipts shared sound great, but, unfortunately living alone does not make one one to cook big batches of stuff that I will either eat it all or throw it away and food prices are too precious to be tossing food away. So, ya'll fix it and then tell me about it. I have been off my feed here lately anyway.
> Prayers are winging their way heavenward for all of you who have mentioned different illness, loss, bad week, etc. Hope this day will be a day of new beginning for all.
> My week has been a tough one as I attempted to clean house this week and do some "weeding out" of STUFF. And, getting rid of my spider friends beautiful webs of work. I am sore and tired and I don't think I "weeded" out enough stuff! But, it will have to wait for another spurt of energy hits me.
> Sam, check out Humana Advantage too. I have a very good plan (I think) and it only cost me what medicare charges for premiums. They pay 100% for wellness checkups and I also have drug plan with them for SS premium. Here in Texas it has proved to be a very good plan. They even offer incentives for people to go have yearly checks done. I think they call it "Preventive" care and pay 100% for those. And, when you have a problem like you and I have, they have a nurse call once a month to answer questions and see how you are doing and if she can help in any way.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday! I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend or at least having as good a weekend as possible. It is a beautiful day here. Even though it was cool earlier, I think it is supposed to get in the 90's. College football will be on as well as baseball, so lots to watch on TV while I enjoy a day of knitting. I may even work in a nap or two! Sending positive thoughts and energy to everyone!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome aboard kammyv4 - hope you had a good visit with us and will return real soon. we like lots of voices in our conversations.

sam



kammyv4 said:


> Sam, sorry for your loss what great memories you have. I am a medical billet and often recommend AARP for their supplemental insurance. They will send you a brochure with their different plans and what they cover. It explains it pretty well. Thank you for sharing the recipes, I always look forward to the tea party


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I'm baking "Old Fashion Baked Beans"..I didn't have any salt pork left so I had to suffice with bacon on top of them.


I loved reading your recipe! Made me think of my dad. Mom usually did all the cooking, EXCEPT for the (Boston) baked beans. Your recipe is exactly the way he made them, including all the "prewashing" etc. That was some 40+ years ago, and they've both been gone for almost 30 of those years now. So, usually it's just B&M brand. And I couldn't use the salt pork/bacon anyway. Haven't eaten red meat, or anything cooked with meat, in over 20 years! Don't know how my digestive system would deal with it now!

But I am grateful for the memories you stirred up. Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party joy - hope you enjoyed your cuppa and will come back real soon - we never run out of room at the table and there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



joycevv said:


> Rookie Retiree, how I wish your daughter could attend my four high school biology classes too. Young people need all the encouragement they can get. What a great field of research. I hope the home team wins the game too!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

how nice of you to join us grank - we are hoping when you get home and get settled that you will join us again. we would love to see you as often as you can stop by - always room for one more.

sam



Grankl said:


> Good morning where I am at and my first post to the tea party. I have seen it in the list for months and am not sure what I thought it was but never "dropped in"! I see all the posts about time and thought I would share one of the wonderful things I found on the Internet. You can plug in time zones in google and find the info as to what time it is any where in the world at any given time. I was curious when someone I did not recognize started playing Words with Friends with me and I learned she lives in Australia! I am just getting up when she is ready for bed.
> We have just enjoyed a wonderful week at the beach and will head back to Knoxville in the morning!
> Love all the wonderful recipe ideas that are being shared! Thank you all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off for now, as dh is at a horse shoe tournament today Gage and I have planned to bake some chocolate chip cookies. Yummy.

Will be back later on.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyBecket said:
> ...


I for one definitely do not feel "led on". This is brilliant. However, one gets to tasty that brings back memories of childhood treats, is great with me, but "easy" makes it so much better and likely that one will try it. I definitely will try this!!!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

now that really makes me feel old nancy - goodness - it has been quite a while since i have been through harlan (indiana).

nancy and i used to teach in the same building - a loooooong time ago. we need to try and keep her coming back to the tea party often.

which son are you living with now?

sam



nan.0803 said:


> Sam,
> I think I remember Ed from your visit to our pool, many, many years ago. Sorry to hear about his mother. Many memories from those days. Bob, your former 3rd grade student is now 51, with 5 children, and one-soon-to-be-born granddaughter, and Bill, your former junior high student is now 59, with four step-children, and five grandchildren.
> Enough about that.
> Am enjoying your recipes. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

catm4 - what a beautiful picture - thanks so much for posting - you certainly live in the right part of the country for beautiful colored leaves - maybe you can take more pictures for those of us that will never be in your neck of the woods.

we enjoyed having you at the tea party - hope you come back real soon.

sam



Catma4 said:


> This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter.
> I love the recipes, particularly the first one. I am going to purchase the ingredients and make it this weekend. Happiness and peace to everyone!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i live in defiance ohio - northwest ohio - about thirty miles from the indiana and michigan borders - very rural country.

hope you try some of the recipes and let us know what you think. we would love to see you back here real soon.

sam



vickib1967 said:


> What a great story you have shared. The recipes look great too.
> too. Where are you from? I love in Indiana and my name its Vicki.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i need to contact ss anyhow so will ask them - thanks for the suggestion.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam my mom had a lady come to the house to help explain and help her choose the best plans for her. I think she was from SS/medicare. I know mom said she was very helpful in explaining the differences so mom could pick the best one for her and to help with all her dr appts n medications to her best advantage.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wnch1 - let us know when you fix one - we will come over and help you eat it. lol so glad you joined us here at the tea party -it is so much fun when a new member joins in - someone else to share their thoughts and ideas and share family goings on with us - that is what makes the tea party such an exciting place to be - so be sure to come back real soon - put up your feet and enjoy a cuppa and the conversation.

sam



wnch1 said:


> Sam thank you for sharing the delicious sounding recipes.The weather has been cooling down here in South Carolina, feels like fall.Fall always makes me feel like cooking, so I will surely try your recipes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All,
I've been lax about getting to the party....just busy. We've been back in Chicago for about a week...missing the shores of Lake Erie. Fall is my favorite time of year there. LOVE the colors of the season.

I'm appraciating the conversation about insurance. Currently we are awaiting an appeal to Medicare. My DH's muscle weakness is coming back (no known cause or real cure), The doctor wants to try a new teatment that has shown good results in others, but it is not approved by Medicare. In the meantime, we wait. bummer. This aging thing is awful!

Anyway, loved the recipes, everyone enjoy the weekend...have a cuppa' and have good thoughts!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam Thanks for the party again. I sent in a rum cake reciepe last year, can't afford (calories) to make one unless I am taking it somewhere. 
It is hard to lose our loved ones, my mother passed June 4 at 93. 
That bailee sounds like a handful. I think it is good to let youngsters explore, nice lesson to learn young, seldom is it greener on the other side. 
I can relate to the insurance chase. Good luck. How does AARP work out? I called and got some advice from them. They seem to have answers for the small print explanations that no one can understand. 
Karen


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nittergma - were the leaves beginning to change there - hope you had a good trip and get some much needed rest - looking forward to hearing from you once you are all rested up.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everybody I just got back from a trip to s. ohio and am exausted! I will enjoy reading as many post as I can. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Catma4: Oh, what a beautiful view. Fall in Vermont must be heavenly. How I love the gorgeous red leaves, especially. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hope the doctor had some positive things to say - healing energy winging its way to you both.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i really think it would be better to wait to pick the apples - i love apples also - but not enough to pick them in the rain - i figure they are not going anywhere so i can wait for dry weather. lol
you should try the raw apple cake recipe that gottastch gave us on page one or two of this week's tea party - it sounds really good.

sam



Knitwitch51 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It's apple picking time in the Annapolis Valley of Nova Scotia, Canada. Only problem this weekend is that it's pouring down rain! Straight down with no signs of letting up. The apples will be clean, and thankfully no wind. Temp outside my back window says 70F.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks so much for joining us gloria - we love having new members and hope they come back often - we always have fresh tea under the cosy and we never run out of room at the table - so come and join in the conversation.

sam



Glory Gee in CT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I will start on the crochet version of the shawl at some point soon--already have some facebook friends interested in it! So there's my incentive.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wow jonibee - you are jumping right in with a recipe - you are going to be a favorite if you keep doing that. lol we are glad you stopped by and hope you stop by again real soon - and you don't always need to have a recipe with you. just stop by and enjoy a cuppa with us - we would love to see you.

sam



jonibee said:


> I'm new to your party and was enthralled with your writings and recipes'. The grass looks always greener in the neighbors yard until we get to really look at it..then we find that what we have was much more to our liking..regarding your grandaughter. I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your friends Mom ..imagine living ninety five years she was the "hub" of the wheel with her family and friends ..I'm baking "Old Fashion Baked Beans"..I didn't have any salt pork left so I had to suffice with bacon on top of them. Here's that recipe for those who would like it..
> Old Fashion Baked Beans: 2 lbs. dried navy beans, 1 tsp baking soda, 1 med. onion (sliced), 1 tbl. salt, 4 tsp. cider vinegar, 1 tbl. prepared mustard ( I use Guldens), 1/4 cp. brown sugar, 1/2 cp. molasses, 1/4 cp.tomato ketchup (opt.),1/8 tsp or less of black pepper, 3/4 salt pork ,sliced ( or bacon if you don't have it)..
> 
> Wash beans thoroughly and put them in a 4 qt. pan (saucepan). Add enough water to come 2" above the beans and soak overnight. Next morning drain, and cover with cold water, add soda and bring to a boil. Again, drain & rinse & cover with cold water & bring to a boil. Meanwhile put the onion in the bottom of your bean pot or ovenproof casserole deep dish ..adding the other ingredients to it. Add the beans and their liquid to the pot and seasonings. Make sure the liquid covers the beans ..add the sliced salt pork or bacon and bake in a slow oven 250o for 9-10 hours, checking to make sure there's always liquid enough ( I cover my bean pot ) Remove the cover and bake one hour longer to let the salt pork crisp...Serve piping hot with your favorite condiment or meat/poultry ..Note ..if a sweeter baked bean is desired add more brown sugar..this gives them a deeper browner color..Enjoy! As the Fall weather gets chilly I think of Cider and plain donuts or Cider donuts with a hot beverage..Have a nice day!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sam, so sorry to hear of your loss. Dorothy will live in your heart and your memories. I was so blessed not only to have my mom, but also my Aunt Mae. Two wonderful women. They were sister-in-laws to each other and lived their last years together. Many wonderful memories for me and my husband. 

R.I.P. Dorothy rest in the arms of Our Lord.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh margit - i love you - i would love to say i am just 39 - but you can only pull that off so long before people begin to wonder - i have been on ss since 95 - first it was ssdi and then ss - my insurance is through united health care - and i will check them out again - riight now i think my trouble is with ss to see why they changed my level of coverage under part d. i am trying to get away without having a supplemental policy - i really don't have the money for it.

sam



Smargit said:


> Preston, check out the AARP senior Medicare supplement. That is, if you are old enough for Medicare. It is fantastic and no co-pays. It is through United Health Care. I am very satisfied with it. But, then, I have been on Medicare for several years.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

redriet60 - so glad you hopped in here - hope to see you again real soon even if it is for just a quick visit - it is difficult to keep up with us i know but we hope you hand in there and visit us as often as you can.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Hi everyone, I just thought I would jump in here while I have a chance. I have to say that I have been lurking in the back ground lately, trying to keep up with all the pages of the teaparties and then I give up and miss all sorts of things like the puppies being born and wonderful recipes and pictures, I'm sure. Just opened this TP and there are already 9 pages. Sam, I'm sorry for your loss of Dorothy, but you have such nice memories to keep her with you. The recipes sound delicious, I'll be sure to do some baking with the holidays coming up, also have to knit up some presents for X-mas, I always start way too late.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

so glad you stopped by june - hope you had a good time and will come again real soon.

we don't talk politics here on the tea party - we try to keep the conversation "parlor light" - politics always gets us into trouble so we stay away from it as well as other heavy subjects.

do join us soon -

sam



junel said:


> Never been on this page b4 but wanted to say that my dh and I are both on the Medicare/United Health plan and are quite satisfied with it. Never any problems. Don't want to get political here but why would any senior vote for someone who wants to do away with this plan?
> 
> 
> Smargit said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

now when you serve that cake lady becket - don't tell anyone how easy it was - they will think you spent hours on it - but what a great cake with little effort - i love it as i am sure the rest of us do also - easy and quick are good.

sam



LadyBecket said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyBecket said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is reaining here - and very cool - i have the heat on. perfect football weather.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Saturday! I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend or at least having as good a weekend as possible. It is a beautiful day here. Even though it was cool earlier, I think it is supposed to get in the 90's. College football will be on as well as baseball, so lots to watch on TV while I enjoy a day of knitting. I may even work in a nap or two! Sending positive thoughts and energy to everyone!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to hear from you carol - hope help for your husband comes real quick. will you be going back to the shores of lake erie this fall?

sam



cmaliza said:


> Hi All,
> I've been lax about getting to the party....just busy. We've been back in Chicago for about a week...missing the shores of Lake Erie. Fall is my favorite time of year there. LOVE the colors of the season.
> 
> I'm appraciating the conversation about insurance. Currently we are awaiting an appeal to Medicare. My DH's muscle weakness is coming back (no known cause or real cure), The doctor wants to try a new teatment that has shown good results in others, but it is not approved by Medicare. In the meantime, we wait. bummer. This aging thing is awful!
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam...So sorry about your friend's mother. She sounds like she was such a special person in your life and I know in his too. Thank you so much for the recipes and enjoyed the news about weather, puppies, and Bailey.

Myfanwy...What a special day for you and Fale with visitors and special songs and sentimental dvd's..

Sorlenna...Sure is a lot of work being a designer and don't know how you have the energy after working. You go Girl and you sure do!!!!

I'll check in later. DH needs to work on computer now. Just got home from a retirement meeting....Yes, I'm already retired, older than DH....The older woman...YIKES. See if I can get some knitting done after I roast some brussel sprouts. MMMMMmmmmm good.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

We're entering the season of "comfort foods"..like beef stew, baked macaroni & cheese, roast pork, chicken pot pie etc.,I make my own apple sauce which my family prefers over store bought. There's nothing like the aromas of home cooking...I hope you enjoy your beans..mine are just about done.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice to meet you Sam. Really enjoyed you post. Yep, it's feeling like fall in Iowa too. Had to put the furance on this AM. 
It sure is a bad year for the farmers. People who grew up
in a city might not feel it as much until the price of everything gets up. 
Talking about insurance - !?#. Do you belong to AARP ($16 per year? Have you checked their insurance? I'm starting my
3rd year. They have different plans, different prices. My plan,"1"IS FREE! It costs me $10 to see my doctor. All you
have to do is make sure the doctor is under medicare. The most I have to pay in a total year is $3400. After that -
FREE! FREE! 
Hope you have a nice first week of fall.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gregs chili

2 pounds of ground beef
2 cans of diced tomatoes
2 cans of chick peas
2 cans of kidney beans

green pepper
onion
celery
garlic

Salt and pepper
tobasco sauce
2 teaspoons of chili powder

Brown meat in frying pan and add celery, onion, garlic and green peppers.

Drain grease from the meat.
Put into a pot or crock pot and add tomatoes, chick peas and kidney beans.

Add the chili powder, salt and pepper and tobasco.

Let simmer for a few hours on the stove or in the crock pot.

We serve with fresh from the bakery bread and some butter.
We put out jars of chili pepper flakes etc for the ones that like it hot!
We also put out bowls with different kinds of shredded cheese to put on top.

Great to serve up on a chili and damp dreary day.

Enjoy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Also for comfort food we keep a lot of these around at Thanksgiving and Christmas. Funny how I am the one who makes them but they are gone before long.

Chocolate Macaroon Cookies

2 cups sugar 1/2 cup of milk
3 cups oatmeal 6 tablespoons cocoa
1 teaspoon vanilla 1 cup coconut
1/2 teaspoon salt 1/2 cup butter

Boil sugar, milk and butter for 1 minute. Add rest of ingredients and drop from a spoon onto wax paper.

let cool and set.

Enjoy, betcha can't eat just one.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Sam and StellaK. 
I really understand the health insurance issue. I didn't realize that $$ Medicare reimbursements are different in each state. Therefore, you really need a good suplemental insurance such as StellaK has. Health insurance has me trapped in CA or OR -- I have a Kaiser Senior Advantage Plan. Kaiser is a great medical group insurance. Kaiser only has medical offices and hospitals in CA, OR, WDC, HI -- I may have missed one state. I would like to move to WA to be closer to 2 Sons -- 1 lives in Shoreline (Seattle Suburb) and 1 in Post Falls, ID (works in Spokane/GD lives in Spokane with her Mom). Unfortunately, if I moved to WA I would have to "roll over" to Group Health Insurance. I pay $95/mo with $15 co pay for Dr. visits and $20 for lab/Xray also, $10 for RX. The $95 also optical and some dental. In order to receive the same health insurance benefits Also, did you know that Medicare coverage changes from state to state.I have with Kaiser/Medicare I would have to pay approx $400/mo. with Group Health -- spent long phone calls with Grp. Health Financial Advisors. So, this Grandma is forced to live in CA or OR in order to keep my low cost health insurance. Unfortunately, my Sons have a problem understanding my not moving so, I did the math for them and showed them my monthly $$s and then all my expenses with Kaiser and 1 with Grp. Health. They said move to OR but, the weather in CA, relatives and friends would be very hard to leave. Sorry to vent about this medical insurance prob I have. 

Sam, have you looked into the AARP supplemental plans? It is unfortunate that a Sr. citizen in the U.S.A. has to struggle to find a "bargain" health insurance but, we live in a country that is "free" with a wonderful Constitution.

I'm sorry that you "lost" a wonderful friend. Think of her having a wonderful Tea Party with all of her relatives/friends who crossed over before her.

This is my 1st posting in Tea Party. I hope my venting about moving/health insurance is appropriate. I know my prob. and health issues are so minor from many KP friends. KP has opened has amazed me at the warmth and inspiration that KPers have given to members. I'm so thankful I have found this site. I'm no longer a lonely frustrated knitter, thank you all!
Grandma Jo (Joann)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> we go to standard time the last sunday of october.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

No, I think we change the first weekend of November since they changed the law.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jonibee - want to welcome you to the tea party - hope you had a good time and will visit make us a stop when you are online - we would love to have you stop for a cuppa and some conversation.

sam



jonibee said:


> We're entering the season of "comfort foods"..like beef stew, baked macaroni & cheese, roast pork, chicken pot pie etc.,I make my own apple sauce which my family prefers over store bought. There's nothing like the aromas of home cooking...I hope you enjoy your beans..mine are just about done.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sueba - another new voice to welcome to the tea party - so glad you decided to stop by for a cuppa - we are always here - pleanty of room at the table so be sure to stop by as often as you can.

sam



sueba said:


> Nice to meet you Sam. Really enjoyed you post. Yep, it's feeling like fall in Iowa too. Had to put the furance on this AM.
> It sure is a bad year for the farmers. People who grew up
> in a city might not feel it as much until the price of everything gets up.
> Talking about insurance - !?#. Do you belong to AARP ($16 per year? Have you checked their insurance? I'm starting my
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sam...So sorry about your friend's mother. She sounds like she was such a special person in your life and I know in his too. Thank you so much for the recipes and enjoyed the news about weather, puppies, and Bailey.
> 
> Myfanwy...What a special day for you and Fale with visitors and special songs and sentimental dvd's..
> 
> ...


It was a good day- just need a few more like that!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it sure is this time of year gagesmom - thanks so much for the recipe.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Gregs chili


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are all in our thoughts Marianne - check in when you can and know that someone will be here night or day if you need to talk. XO AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh heavens!! My prayers are with you, hope all will be well.


Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I'm finally all caught up with both tea parties! It is definitely a fall day here again cool & cloudy (miss the sun). I have two apples trees that I won't pick until danger of frost comes along. I will pick them as I need them. All my other trees have been picked and cooked down (applesauce) or frozen for pies. Will have to try some new recipes. I will miss them when they are all gone. I'm almost done with the pears that I kept (I wish I'd kept more). I had donated a lot of them to the local food bank. 

I can carefully hook my bra strap if I hold my thumb in a certain position and knitting is getting a little easier (not enough to attempt to finish one project that I had to put down in July) but hopefully soon.

I will have to go to Carpinito Brothers Farms (the local produce store) to get some potatoes and onions for the staff luncheon(Baked Potato Bar) that the classified staff is hosting on Wednesday. I'm kind of in charge of it but I won't be able to attend as when my lunch time comes I have to leave early(will have to take my potato and run) because Glenn has an appointment with the spine clinic at the VA to see why his legs go numb at various times. Doesn't matter what he is doing walking, sitting, laying down, standing. Hopefully they will have some good news for us. It is the initial appointment. 

Prayers are being sent to everyone who has requested them. I still haven't heard anything from Martin and I will try again to reach him. Better get ready to go.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping in to say I'm back from holiday and will try to get some pics posted tomorrow when I've caught up with all your news. Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome back, Kate!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Sounds great and easy.... my kind of cake! Thanks


LadyBecket said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyBecket said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note on an update, they just finished another scan, the heparin is working, one clot is all but dissolved, the other is down considerably, the one in the lung is the one that is the most concerning and the larger. He's doing really well, the pain has greatly decreased and he is able to sleep now and then. O2 levels are way up so another milestone. If they get the big one reduced more then he will be released to go home but will be on limited activity. So meanwhile, we've been making plans for a deep sea fishing trip, he wins one every few months through his work, wants me to tag along on the next one. Just trying to keep his mind occupied and mine too for that matter, sent the DIL home to rest as her Fybro has kicked into high gear today, I'm sure it's the stress but I'm very comfortable, he even has a nice couch in his room, pulls out to make a bed, I slept on the chair (what little sleep we got) but managed to cat nap when he was able too. 
I may have to look at the I phone, it's really pretty cool, they get theirs through their work which is a great bonus! 
He doesn't know but the evening shift nurse is going to bring him in a Red Velvet cake, her daughter has a small shop and she is also a kidney patient. DIL is picking him up a fishing reel for me, (he's been hinting for a new one) so we are trying to make this at least a bit of a birthday for him. 
The younger DS is with Mom and C, they have gotten him a cake and will give him his presents this evening, so both my boys are having a bit of a celebration even if I can't be with both at the same time. They were born 13 yrs apart on the 22nd of Sept, have made for interesting birthday parties to say the least!
He's waking up and I need to finish trying to win a game of Gin Rummy, he always beats me, LOL.
Hugs and prayers..


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back KateB - we'll be waiting for the pictures! - Hey Sandy - good luck with DH's appointment - that sounds like it is scary- Glad to hear the puppies and Mom are doing well - Sam I think when DH had to decide about insurance plans there is a SS site that you can use to compare different companies apples to apples so to speak. Myfanwy so glad your "helper" is making a difference - the one time I decided to try a cleaning lady I was so disappointed that after a few visits I went back to doing it myself. I may get someone over here to do my windows pretty soon - I just don't feel like climbing up and down the ladder these days. Great recipes for Fall - We're still in the mid 90's during the day but it's cooling off nicely end the evening and not heating up first thing in the morning so I'm getting a little outside time. I really would like to get some knitting done this weekend, so I am going to shut down this machine - then I won't be able to hear all of you calling me to come back and visit!!! Ha Ha ! I will check in later - holding my breath to hear back from Marianne... AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


Do hope things go well for your mum, 5mmdpns, keep us posted.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Thanks... I will stop by again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I need to go back and read last week's TP to find out what's happened with your son Marianne, but I do hope he's feeling better.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5 Honey -we are saying prayers as she heads to the hospital. Are you going to need to stay with your Dad or can someone else stay with him so you can go to the hospital?? Or is there someone else that can be at the hospital with your Mom???Gosh I know how frightening it is to not know what is going on. Think good thoughts - we will too. Keep us posted on what's going on when you can. Sending healing wishes to your Mom - Sandi/AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Marianne it sounds like the Dr.s are doing a good job with Ben. We are all pulling for him you know. Please wish him a Happy Birthday from all your TP buddies. And your other son too! It's nice that he has your Mom and Cindy to "mother" him on his birthday since you can't be in 2 places at once!! Be sure to take care of yourself too.... keep us up to date when you can. Sandi/AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note on an update, they just finished another scan, the heparin is working, one clot is all but dissolved, the other is down considerably, the one in the lung is the one that is the most concerning and the larger. He's doing really well, the pain has greatly decreased and he is able to sleep now and then. O2 levels are way up so another milestone. If they get the big one reduced more then he will be released to go home but will be on limited activity. So meanwhile, we've been making plans for a deep sea fishing trip, he wins one every few months through his work, wants me to tag along on the next one. Just trying to keep his mind occupied and mine too for that matter, sent the DIL home to rest as her Fybro has kicked into high gear today, I'm sure it's the stress but I'm very comfortable, he even has a nice couch in his room, pulls out to make a bed, I slept on the chair (what little sleep we got) but managed to cat nap when he was able too.
> I may have to look at the I phone, it's really pretty cool, they get theirs through their work which is a great bonus!
> He doesn't know but the evening shift nurse is going to bring him in a Red Velvet cake, her daughter has a small shop and she is also a kidney patient. DIL is picking him up a fishing reel for me, (he's been hinting for a new one) so we are trying to make this at least a bit of a birthday for him.
> The younger DS is with Mom and C, they have gotten him a cake and will give him his presents this evening, so both my boys are having a bit of a celebration even if I can't be with both at the same time. They were born 13 yrs apart on the 22nd of Sept, have made for interesting birthday parties to say the least!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That would be great June - we have a wonderful time and someone is always up and online!!! Sandi/AZ


junel said:


> Thanks... I will stop by again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> 5 Honey -we are saying prayers as she heads to the hospital. Are you going to need to stay with your Dad or can someone else stay with him so you can go to the hospital?? Or is there someone else that can be at the hospital with your Mom???Gosh I know how frightening it is to not know what is going on. Think good thoughts - we will too. Keep us posted on what's going on when you can. Sending healing wishes to your Mom - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It is more needful for me to be with my father. I am phoning some friends in the town where the hospital is so they can be with her. Thanks. For my sake I also need to be with my father. I used to work as an RN at the hospital where my Mom is going. I have many friends there and I know they will look after her well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

loving thoughts and prayers 5mm's, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


You have it, my dear. Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

grandma - venting is one thing we all do from time to time and we are here for you anytime you want to vent. so you come as often as you like - we always have fresh tea and plenty of room at the table - even a stool so you can put your feet up.

sam



2mchyrn said:


> Hi Sam and StellaK.
> I really understand the health insurance issue. I didn't realize that $$ Medicare reimbursements are different in each state. Therefore, you really need a good suplemental insurance such as StellaK has. Health insurance has me trapped in CA or OR -- I have a Kaiser Senior Advantage Plan. Kaiser is a great medical group insurance. Kaiser only has medical offices and hospitals in CA, OR, WDC, HI -- I may have missed one state. I would like to move to WA to be closer to 2 Sons -- 1 lives in Shoreline (Seattle Suburb) and 1 in Post Falls, ID (works in Spokane/GD lives in Spokane with her Mom). Unfortunately, if I moved to WA I would have to "roll over" to Group Health Insurance. I pay $95/mo with $15 co pay for Dr. visits and $20 for lab/Xray also, $10 for RX. The $95 also optical and some dental. In order to receive the same health insurance benefits Also, did you know that Medicare coverage changes from state to state.I have with Kaiser/Medicare I would have to pay approx $400/mo. with Group Health -- spent long phone calls with Grp. Health Financial Advisors. So, this Grandma is forced to live in CA or OR in order to keep my low cost health insurance. Unfortunately, my Sons have a problem understanding my not moving so, I did the math for them and showed them my monthly $$s and then all my expenses with Kaiser and 1 with Grp. Health. They said move to OR but, the weather in CA, relatives and friends would be very hard to leave. Sorry to vent about this medical insurance prob I have.
> 
> Sam, have you looked into the AARP supplemental plans? It is unfortunate that a Sr. citizen in the U.S.A. has to struggle to find a "bargain" health insurance but, we live in a country that is "free" with a wonderful Constitution.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you are right mjs - we change the fourth of november.

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > we go to standard time the last sunday of october.
> ...


No, I think we change the first weekend of November since they changed the law.[/quote]


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


[/quote]

It is more needful for me to be with my father. I am phoning some friends in the town where the hospital is so they can be with her. Thanks. For my sake I also need to be with my father. I used to work as an RN at the hospital where my Mom is going. I have many friends there and I know they will look after her well. [/quote]

5mm i pray for your mom and thinking of you trying to see to both parents and be where your needed. take care of yourself, your no good to anyone if your not in good shape.
marianne, sounds like ben is coming through this, whew, it was a scary start huh :?: 
honestly, it seems like we are just sometimes bombarded with hard luck, so folks hang tight, its bound to get better. prayers for you all.
knitwitch what is in your avatar, i can't tell what your carrying. looks like a workshop around you with more what evers :? 
Joe, i just looked on my bag of baked tostatas by frito lay and they are gluten free. if you like chips, they took me a while to get used to but now they are all i will eat. the others that i just loved taste awful to me now.
sorlenna, i think that is so neat what you were telling about when your son was sm and had asthma and you both had great adventures in your mind. i could see it all, just by listening, cool idea and very creative :wink: 
Myfanway,lastly, i think its so neat to talk with others and it be different seasons for them here i am pulling up and getting rid of old tomato plants and you are talking about starting some. thats one thing i love about this site, i have come to know, (without meeting any of you) and really care for each of you. we all have simular likes and we all have some of the same things challenging us daily. who knew i would have things in common with someone in new zealand  aint life grand.
i spent the morn with dad (after i decided my tummy was gonna make it without any drama :? we started watching the Virginian marathon on the Insp channel. i saw some great old stars many who are not with us anymore. dad had a good lunch, and i was afraid he wouldn't eat much, cause he ate a couple bananas and some fig newtons i brought. but he ate 90% of his tray, Keagan was dropped off there as his mom went to clean out her class room and get it ready, she has been off work for 5 wks and gotta get everything up to snuff before monday ya know. so when we left at 2:30 dad was having them help him back into the bed so he could rest awhile and watch his westerns. he seems to be doing ok these days, and understands that mom is going to have her knee surgury mon. tomorrow sister and mom are gonna take him out for a day trip, i don't know if they will take him home for a while or just for a drive. don't know which would be best on him. :roll: 
everyone hang in there. later


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

prayers and healing energy winging its way to you and your mom.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like you know she will be in good hands so that must be a relief. We're right here if you need any moral support 5 -- thinking of you - AZ


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > 5 Honey -we are saying prayers as she heads to the hospital. Are you going to need to stay with your Dad or can someone else stay with him so you can go to the hospital?? Or is there someone else that can be at the hospital with your Mom???Gosh I know how frightening it is to not know what is going on. Think good thoughts - we will too. Keep us posted on what's going on when you can. Sending healing wishes to your Mom - Sandi/AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like your Dad is settling in pretty well Southern Gal- and how nice to have other family members close enough to visit with him. Your Mom will be in my thoughts on Monday for her surgery and with you for the strength to be there for everybody! AZ


Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


It is more needful for me to be with my father. I am phoning some friends in the town where the hospital is so they can be with her. Thanks. For my sake I also need to be with my father. I used to work as an RN at the hospital where my Mom is going. I have many friends there and I know they will look after her well. [/quote]

5mm i pray for your mom and thinking of you trying to see to both parents and be where your needed. take care of yourself, your no good to anyone if your not in good shape.
marianne, sounds like ben is coming through this, whew, it was a scary start huh :?: 
honestly, it seems like we are just sometimes bombarded with hard luck, so folks hang tight, its bound to get better. prayers for you all.
knitwitch what is in your avatar, i can't tell what your carrying. looks like a workshop around you with more what evers :? 
Joe, i just looked on my bag of baked tostatas by frito lay and they are gluten free. if you like chips, they took me a while to get used to but now they are all i will eat. the others that i just loved taste awful to me now.
sorlenna, i think that is so neat what you were telling about when your son was sm and had asthma and you both had great adventures in your mind. i could see it all, just by listening, cool idea and very creative :wink: 
Myfanway,lastly, i think its so neat to talk with others and it be different seasons for them here i am pulling up and getting rid of old tomato plants and you are talking about starting some. thats one thing i love about this site, i have come to know, (without meeting any of you) and really care for each of you. we all have simular likes and we all have some of the same things challenging us daily. who knew i would have things in common with someone in new zealand  aint life grand.
i spent the morn with dad (after i decided my tummy was gonna make it without any drama :? we started watching the Virginian marathon on the Insp channel. i saw some great old stars many who are not with us anymore. dad had a good lunch, and i was afraid he wouldn't eat much, cause he ate a couple bananas and some fig newtons i brought. but he ate 90% of his tray, Keagan was dropped off there as his mom went to clean out her class room and get it ready, she has been off work for 5 wks and gotta get everything up to snuff before monday ya know. so when we left at 2:30 dad was having them help him back into the bed so he could rest awhile and watch his westerns. he seems to be doing ok these days, and understands that mom is going to have her knee surgury mon. tomorrow sister and mom are gonna take him out for a day trip, i don't know if they will take him home for a while or just for a drive. don't know which would be best on him. :roll: 
everyone hang in there. later[/quote]


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


Have just finished praying for your mother and for wisdom for the EMTs, doctors, etc., as well as peace for you and your dad. Please keep us informed. I know others here will be praying faithfully as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Catma---what gorgeous picture!! Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

positive thoughts and prayers go out to you all who are in need right now.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i have just spent too much time solving puzzles - talk about adicting - am going to go knit for a while - think i am to get my carpet shampooed this evening although it seems fairly late to start now. gary did their living room first - that is ok - it can always be done tomorrow - i have lived with them this long.

sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another family favourite snack


NUTS & BOLTS

3 cups cheerios 1/4 cup butter
3 cups pretzels 1/4 teaspoon onion salt
3 cups peanuts 1/4 teaspoon celery salt
3 cups rice crispies 1/2 teaspoon worchestershire sauce

Melt butter, and add spices to dry ingredients in roasting pan.

Put oven on at 250 degrees for 30 minutes. 

Stir every 10 minutes to let all sides bake evenly.



We normally make double or triple batches and store in tupperware containers.
Great snack for poker night, watching movies or throwing in your purse for a little nibble. I myself am not a fan of the nuts, so I leave them out.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kammyv4 said:


> Sam, sorry for your loss what great memories you have. I am a medical billet and often recommend AARP for their supplemental insurance. They will send you a brochure with their different plans and what they cover. It explains it pretty well. Thank you for sharing the recipes, I always look forward to the tea party


Each year I look at medigap insurance and see companies that supposedly operate in PA. Then when I go further I find they are not available in my county. From what I've been able to determine so far, I have not found anything preferable to AARP. My experience with them has been good in the sense that nothing has ever been questioned. On the other hand, I have not had complicated needs. In other areas they might not come off so well. I did find that they have a good reputation with doctors as to paying promptly and decided that in the future if I'm considering a company I will ask doctors what their experience has been with that outfit.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Also for comfort food we keep a lot of these around at Thanksgiving and Christmas. Funny how I am the one who makes them but they are gone before long.
> 
> Chocolate Macaroon Cookies
> 
> ...


I am going to show these recipes to my daughter. They both sound brilliant. I think She could make the cookies while I get the chilli in the slow cooker. Thank you for these. We are really being spoilt so early this week with such wonderful recipes. Good old comfort foods.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> LadyBecket said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I have never used a cake mix, but I am debating about the rum cake.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Well I'm finally all caught up with both tea parties! It is definitely a fall day here again cool & cloudy (miss the sun). I have two apples trees that I won't pick until danger of frost comes along. I will pick them as I need them. All my other trees have been picked and cooked down (applesauce) or frozen for pies. Will have to try some new recipes. I will miss them when they are all gone. I'm almost done with the pears that I kept (I wish I'd kept more). I had donated a lot of them to the local food bank.
> 
> I can carefully hook my bra strap if I hold my thumb in a certain position and knitting is getting a little easier (not enough to attempt to finish one project that I had to put down in July) but hopefully soon.
> 
> ...


Sandy, It sounds like your apple harvest Has been better there than it is here. So many apple trees this year are having so few fruit. Hope that Glenn gets on OK at the clinic on Wednesday. My DH went to a back clinic last week and is waiting now for an mri scan in October. As long as they can both be helped that would be good.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note on an update, they just finished another scan, the heparin is working, one clot is all but dissolved, the other is down considerably, the one in the lung is the one that is the most concerning and the larger. He's doing really well, the pain has greatly decreased and he is able to sleep now and then. O2 levels are way up so another milestone. If they get the big one reduced more then he will be released to go home but will be on limited activity. So meanwhile, we've been making plans for a deep sea fishing trip, he wins one every few months through his work, wants me to tag along on the next one. Just trying to keep his mind occupied and mine too for that matter, sent the DIL home to rest as her Fybro has kicked into high gear today, I'm sure it's the stress but I'm very comfortable, he even has a nice couch in his room, pulls out to make a bed, I slept on the chair (what little sleep we got) but managed to cat nap when he was able too.
> I may have to look at the I phone, it's really pretty cool, they get theirs through their work which is a great bonus!
> He doesn't know but the evening shift nurse is going to bring him in a Red Velvet cake, her daughter has a small shop and she is also a kidney patient. DIL is picking him up a fishing reel for me, (he's been hinting for a new one) so we are trying to make this at least a bit of a birthday for him.
> The younger DS is with Mom and C, they have gotten him a cake and will give him his presents this evening, so both my boys are having a bit of a celebration even if I can't be with both at the same time. They were born 13 yrs apart on the 22nd of Sept, have made for interesting birthday parties to say the least!
> ...


Thats good to hear Marianne. So pleased that his pain has reduced and that he is more comfortable. Take care. x


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > 5 Honey -we are saying prayers as she heads to the hospital. Are you going to need to stay with your Dad or can someone else stay with him so you can go to the hospital?? Or is there someone else that can be at the hospital with your Mom???Gosh I know how frightening it is to not know what is going on. Think good thoughts - we will too. Keep us posted on what's going on when you can. Sending healing wishes to your Mom - Sandi/AZ
> ...


Prayers and blessings for you mom, dad and yourself 5mm. That is good for you to know she is in safe hands. Hope all goes well and you take care. x


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A huge welcome to all of the newbies, and a huge welcome back to those that have been gone for a while. I love the recipes. I may not can eat any of them for a while, but still have them copied and ready. 5mmdpns, prayers sent for you and your mom, and everyone else involved in her care. Marianne, I hope Ben is continuing to improve. Prayers to everyone in need.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be saying prayers for you Mother. I know how scary this is for you, my DH has had two major strokes. I hope they can get the meds into her so it limits the damage. Please take care of yourself during this time. I will be watching for an update.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not made this, but I thought it was pretty cool. It is called "Apple Pie Baked in an Apple" or something like that. Sounds good and is cute. Since apples are coming in season, and it will soon be Johnny Appleseed's birthday, I thought it would be appropriate. Can't wait to see if anyone makes it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Its 5:30 p.m. here. Just now getting on TP
Samthank you so much for the recipes. I would love to sit on your floor with all the little fat belly puppies. I am so sorry to hear about Dorothy. I know you will miss her but what wonderful memories you have of the precious full life that she lived
MarianneI am so relieved by the end of the postings that I was reading that Ben was better. I, too, am a retired RN. I have had a blood clot in each lung. They are painful. You cant get a deep breath nor can you life flat comfortably. The fact that they caught it early is in your corner. I, too, was on Heparin IV and Lovinox shots in the abdomen. I am now on Coumadin by mouth, which Ben will probably be on for the rest of his life
5healing thoughts & prayers for your mom as well as you and your dad. I know how traumatic it can be to be torn between the care of both parents
Jonibeyou brought back such sweet memories. My mom was from Massachusetts & Boston Baked Beans were a winner at our house.
Myfanwy.I was thrilled to read of your visitors, good music, DVDs, & that the neighbors brought you & Fale food. Some much needed & well deserved cheering up
RookieRetireeso proud for you. I pray the recognition you daughter received brought her joy & a ray of light
Pammiehealing thoughts & prayers coming your way. I love the Montgomery scarf/set. What wonderful knitting
Gottaschyour directional scarf set is so pretty. Dont know if my skills are as good as that requires
Needlemepraying for both you & your Mom. I know she must be so relieved to have such a loving daughter see to her care
2mchyrnwe all vent here. It is wonderful be a part of such a loving community of friends who can share both the good and bad moments of ones life. I have received so much comfort & love from TP
Sorlennaboy your knitting needles and crochet hooks must be hot! I love New Mexico. My sister used to live in Las Cruces. I loved flying out there for visits. She is now in Marshall, Arkcloser
Southern Girlit sounds to me as if the person who talked to your mother so rudely doesnt need to be in the medical profession. You did the right thing in reporting her to the nursing supervisor. Unfortunately, I see a lot of that happening. It seems to be that a patient needs a family member to oversee their care now. Guess I am from the old school.
Thank you all for the wonderful recipes
Momas German Chocolate Cake

1 pkg. german sweet chocolate
½ cup boiling water
Melt chocolate in water
1 cup butter
4 egg yolks 
4 egg whites, beaten stiff
2 cups sugar
2 ½ cups all purpose flour
½ tsp salt
1 tsp. baking soda
1 cup buttermilk
1 tsp. vanilla
Cream butter & sugar together. Add egg yolks, one at a time. Add chocolat/water mixture & vanilla. Sift together flour, baking soda, & salt. Add dry mixture alternately with buttermilk to the creamed mixture. Pour batter into 3 greased and floured cake pans. Bake 40 min or until they test done
Icing
2 cups evaporated (canned) milk
2 cups sugar
1 stick butter
Cook the above mixture until it thickens, stirring constantly. 
Add:
2 pkgs frozen coconut
1 ¾ cup chopped nuts 
Cool & Spread between and on top and outside of cake


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I Chinese Pepper Steak
2 # round steak (or deer) 
1 large onion, sliced
2 bell peppers, sliced
1 clove garlic, halved
¼ tsp. garlic salt
¼ tsp black pepper
¾ cup beef broth
¼ cup oil
1-16 oz can diced tomatoes
1-2 Tbsp cornstarch
¼ cup light soy sauce
Cut steak across the grain in 2 long pieces; sprinkle meat with meat tenderizer. Let sit in refrigerator at least 3 hrs (I let it sit overnight in fridge)
Heat oil in skillet or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add meat and brown on both sides. Drain well
To skillet, add onion, bell pepper, garlic, & garlic salt. Mix well. Cook over medium heat, stirring often until vegetables are tender; remove garlic halves.
In small mixing bowl, stir together cornstarch, both, & soy sauce until smooth. Add tomatoes. Add to 
Bring to boil, stirring often until gravy is thick Turn down to simmer several hours, stirring occasionally
Serve over rice
I have never done this is the crockpot but have a friend who does, so your choice!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mm, So sorry to hear about your mother, it's good that you have friends who will keep an eye on her for you. Hope she pulls through alright, you & yours will stay in my prayers.

Marrianne, It must have been a dreadful shock to hear your son was back in hospital so soon, your drive down must have been a nightmare. I'm glad he seems to be responding so well to his treatment, hope he will soon be home to stay. The eldest & youngest of my 5 brothers were born on August 18th.12 years apart. 2 of the others were born in the same week in August, I put it down to all that sherry at Xmas.

Julie, glad to hear that Fale seems to be healing well,and that you're getting some help to take some of the strain off you.
I've had a busy week, helping my DB with his new knee, celebrating my birthday, that took two days, and packing my bag to go & get my knee replacement done. Of course I had to spend a fair time looking through my stash & patterns to see what to take into hospital to help pass the time. Needless to say I'm not looking forward to it, but needs must. I go in on tues. 25th & should be out in 3-5 days, so I'll have a bit of catching up to do on KP.

Oh, it's gone midnight again so I must soon head off to bed, we've had to put an extra cover on as winter is fast approaching. Summer forgot to arrive!!!

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Mom is on the way home again -- blood work and CAT scan done. I am spending the night with them and will know more when I have talked to her. Thank you for prayers, yes, they definitly work!!! :thumbup:

I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I am praying right now for all of you who have requested/expressed the needs for prayers for yourselves or loved ones. Asking for healing, grace, and strength from HIS presence with you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


5mmdpns, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oddball said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Also for comfort food we keep a lot of these around at Thanksgiving and Christmas. Funny how I am the one who makes them but they are gone before long.
> ...


Hope you like them both as much as we do. Friends drop by when they know the macaroons are being made.
When we make the chili our next door neighbor gets her own special container.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks everyone! Mom is on the way home again -- blood work and CAT scan done. I am spending the night with them and will know more when I have talked to her. Thank you for prayers, yes, they definitly work!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I will post more tomorrow.


Glad to hear that your mom is home and comfortable in her own bed.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks everyone! Mom is on the way home again -- blood work and CAT scan done. I am spending the night with them and will know more when I have talked to her. Thank you for prayers, yes, they definitly work!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I will post more tomorrow.


So thankful 5mm, will keep you all in prayers as always!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Haven't read everything just saw the post from 5mm, will hopefully catch up later or maybe tomorrow. 
Ben is continuing to improve, they will do another scan tomorrow morning, but his 02 level is up to 97, which is awesome for him. Pain is down to being controlled with Tylenol, they are keeping him on telemetry as a precaution but they have d/c'd the iv's. Another step forward!!! The doctor said if he is doing this well in the morning he will be released and he can administer his own Heparin (Loramax??) shots, they don't use heparin any longer but that's all I know it by. He will be on the anti-coagulant probably for the rest of his life. His color is good again, he seems so much better. He loved his present,  now wants me to stay the rest of the week and take him fishing, :lol: DIL is going to be off work for at least the next 2 weeks to stay with him, so if he is released tomorrow I'll probably return home on Monday. 
I am doing fine, the nurses here are really nice, I had forgotten my knitting bag, one of the nurses brought me a set of needles and some cotton yarn and a 4 different dishcloth patterns :-D Her mother knits and was nice enough to share to keep my hands occupied! Now isn't that sweet? Southern hospitality at it's best for sure! Several nurses have come in for cake and they brought ice cream up for him also (though he can't have it due to allergies) Guess it helps that DIL is one of the top computer people for the hosptial ;-) 
DIL brought me up a lap top to use for a few hours, she is on call so she "borrowed" one of the units they have been working on, it works and I can get on the tea party, that's all I need for now at least!! 
Keeping all in prayers, Ben wants to take a walk, so off we go again!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


Prayers and good thoughts are on the way. Let us know when you can.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, It is 8:57 pm Saturday and I just started the tea party. It was funny to see the Raw Apple cake recipe. We had the same recipe growing up--One time my sister made it with a whole cup of instant coffee dry---We all drank it with hot water

I have a lot to catch up on; so I will start reading. Sam, I am glad you dog had her pups. Now I have to go back to last week and see how many. Knittylou


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have done them in the slow cooker on low for 12 hours and they browned fine. Here is the recipe I use, I use only half of the amount of bourbon called for and water for the other half and we do like ours a little sweeter so I increased the brown sugar.



nan.0803 said:


> Could you do the BBeans in a slow cooker or wouldn"t they brown enough?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have not made this, but I thought it was pretty cool. It is called "Apple Pie Baked in an Apple" or something like that. Sounds good and is cute. Since apples are coming in season, and it will soon be Johnny Appleseed's birthday, I thought it would be appropriate. Can't wait to see if anyone makes it.


Pammie this recipe sounds really good! I do a baked apple that is wrapped in a refrigerator biscuit. You core the apple (leaving apple whole), put butter and spices inside the apple, flatten refrigerator biscuit and wrap around apple (pinching it closed at the top). Bake at 350 for about 30-45 minutes or until apple is done. So easy and delicious.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Saturday night and I am home enjoying myself. I think of your Mother 5mm and hope and pray she has no pain and that recovery is fast for her and for your father. take care one and all. joe p.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mm happy to hear that things are better with your mom and that you will be with both of them tonight. Prayers still coming your way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

How wonderful that you were able to get some knitting and a computer from the wonderful people there at the hospital. Relieved to hear that Ben is doing better and will be able to go home soon. Prayers being sent your way. How wonderful to have both birthdays the same day 13 years apart!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

There is another really good recipe from All Recipes.com at the site below.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-dumplings-i-2/

it is for Apple Dumplings and is very delicious and easy. Great when you want something really quick.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not made this, but I thought it was pretty cool. It is called "Apple Pie Baked in an Apple" or something like that. Sounds good and is cute. Since apples are coming in season, and it will soon be Johnny Appleseed's birthday, I thought it would be appropriate. Can't wait to see if anyone makes it.
> ...


Both of these sound wonderful and I will be trying them soon as we get some good apples!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I did get some knitting done this morning while DH and I watched Snow White & the Huntsman before he went to bed. Then DS and DIL both had to work and no sitter so ended up with GS, therefore no work done. Got most of the laundry done and some other housework, so hopefully tomorrow can get work done before Monday. DS found out today that starting Monday he will be on day shift. DIL is on 2nd so they will only need a sitter for about 2 hours a day. Hopefully they can find someone willing to do that, most people only want full time kids. We had supper and GS climbed into my rocking chair with a blankie and next thing I looked over and he was out. No bath no nothing, only 7 pm when he fell asleep. (He is 2)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

WHEW!! I'm whipped. It's after 9pm and I made homemade cinnamon raisin biscuits for breakfast, tried to shop for a new printer since mine died last week, made ham and bean soup with homemade cornbread and slaw, AND made fig preserves to serve on the cornbread. All were absolutely delicious. 

The fig preserves were entirely new to me but very simple--didn't have quite enough figs for2 pints so we ate most of the second jar on the cornbread. Future son-in-law is here for the weekend and DD#1 and her husband and grandchild joined us for some outdoor chores before we celebrated future SIL's birthday. Around here the birthday star gets to select his/her menu. The figs were a very enjoyable surprise for all.

Simple Fig Preserves

2# fresh figs

1 cup sugar

2 pint canning jars with proper lids water bath equipment

(I added a good but not heavy sprinkle of cinnamon. Fruit turned an unexpected but appetizing shade of reddish color by the time I put it into the jars. Tasted great on hot cornbread.) 

Wash and stem figs. Combine figs and sugar in heavy pan over low heat for 30 minutes. Stir occasionally, breaking up figs. Pour into hot, sterile jars and seal with hot lids and rings. Process, covered, in water bath for 5 minutes after water returns to low simmering. Remove to towel and let cool. Lids should signal when sealed. If not, store in fridge until using.

Canned banana pepper rings this week which I 'd never done before, either--7 quarts from one plant. Also put up another 4-5 quarts of tomatoes. Am getting rather tired of looking at them, so I'm looking for my spiced tomato jam recipe but cann't find it. Of course, we've mopved 4 or 5 times since I last made it. That could account for the missing item but the rest of the cookbooks and hand-copied recipes seem to have survived the travels. Ah, well, I'll keep looking.

DD#2 also came home from Cleveland's Westside Market with a 1/2 bushel of Bartlett's that I now must do something with before I waste them. That goes against the grain for certain.

Hope to be back to check in soon. We'll see how that goes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> oh margit - i love you - i would love to say i am just 39 - but you can only pull that off so long before people begin to wonder - i have been on ss since 95 - first it was ssdi and then ss - my insurance is through united health care - and i will check them out again - riight now i think my trouble is with ss to see why they changed my level of coverage under part d. i am trying to get away without having a supplemental policy - i really don't have the money for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


We have a well-known medical center in the area, but I've gone with the straight medicare and have not been unhappy with that choice. Medigap has not mattered so much, but if/when I have a knee replacement it will probably have been worth it.


----------



## Crannagh (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the glorious photo, Catma 4 . Autumn is my favourite season, but our Spring is just underway.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good news 5!!! You will feel so much better once she is back in her own home and so will she- thinking of all of you with fingers crossed. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's it for me tonight- off to spend time with DH. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Knitters to the rescue Marianne - no knitter is going to let you sit there with empty hands if they can help it. Sounds like Ben is doing well. So glad to hear that . AZ


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i have always been with aarp and agree that their insurnace is good - i think my main trouble right now is with ss - whom i will call come monday.

sam



mjs said:


> kammyv4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, sorry for your loss what great memories you have. I am a medical billet and often recommend AARP for their supplemental insurance. They will send you a brochure with their different plans and what they cover. It explains it pretty well. Thank you for sharing the recipes, I always look forward to the tea party
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i suppose you could make the cake from scratch and just substitute the rum for some of the liquid.

sam



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyBecket said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> i suppose you could make the cake from scratch and just substitute the rum for some of the liquid.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've thought about that.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, I am picturing a huge circle of armchairs, with lots of people reclined back, sipping coffee. lol I don't see any cake though!! :-(



preston said:


> wnch1 - let us know when you fix one - we will come over and help you eat it. lol so glad you joined us here at the tea party -it is so much fun when a new member joins in - someone else to share their thoughts and ideas and share family goings on with us - that is what makes the tea party such an exciting place to be - so be sure to come back real soon - put up your feet and enjoy a cuppa and the conversation.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not made this, but I thought it was pretty cool. It is called "Apple Pie Baked in an Apple" or something like that. Sounds good and is cute. Since apples are coming in season, and it will soon be Johnny Appleseed's birthday, I thought it would be appropriate. Can't wait to see if anyone makes it.
> ...


Sandy, your recipe sounds really good, too. I shall copy it and keep it for later. The bread might be a no no for now!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pammie - what a great recipe - thanks for the link - i have to do this one - too fun.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have not made this, but I thought it was pretty cool. It is called "Apple Pie Baked in an Apple" or something like that. Sounds good and is cute. Since apples are coming in season, and it will soon be Johnny Appleseed's birthday, I thought it would be appropriate. Can't wait to see if anyone makes it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

bulldog - thanks for the great recipes - they sound great.

sam



Bulldog said:


> I Chinese Pepper Steak
> 2 # round steak (or deer)
> 1 large onion, sliced
> 2 bell peppers, sliced
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

tessa - sending you bushels of healing energy so you can stock up on it for your operation - will be waiting to hear how you are.

sam



Tessadele said:


> 5mm, So sorry to hear about your mother, it's good that you have friends who will keep an eye on her for you. Hope she pulls through alright, you & yours will stay in my prayers.
> 
> Marrianne, It must have been a dreadful shock to hear your son was back in hospital so soon, your drive down must have been a nightmare. I'm glad he seems to be responding so well to his treatment, hope he will soon be home to stay. The eldest & youngest of my 5 brothers were born on August 18th.12 years apart. 2 of the others were born in the same week in August, I put it down to all that sherry at Xmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

quiet healing thoughts for you and your mother 5mmdpns - hope you both have a good nights sleep and are good as new in the morning.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thanks everyone! Mom is on the way home again -- blood work and CAT scan done. I am spending the night with them and will know more when I have talked to her. Thank you for prayers, yes, they definitly work!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great news marianne - lots of healing enerby coming ben's way - restful sleep coming your way.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Haven't read everything just saw the post from 5mm, will hopefully catch up later or maybe tomorrow.
> Ben is continuing to improve, they will do another scan tomorrow morning, but his 02 level is up to 97, which is awesome for him. Pain is down to being controlled with Tylenol, they are keeping him on telemetry as a precaution but they have d/c'd the iv's. Another step forward!!! The doctor said if he is doing this well in the morning he will be released and he can administer his own Heparin (Loramax??) shots, they don't use heparin any longer but that's all I know it by. He will be on the anti-coagulant probably for the rest of his life. His color is good again, he seems so much better. He loved his present,  now wants me to stay the rest of the week and take him fishing, :lol: DIL is going to be off work for at least the next 2 weeks to stay with him, so if he is released tomorrow I'll probably return home on Monday.
> I am doing fine, the nurses here are really nice, I had forgotten my knitting bag, one of the nurses brought me a set of needles and some cotton yarn and a 4 different dishcloth patterns :-D Her mother knits and was nice enough to share to keep my hands occupied! Now isn't that sweet? Southern hospitality at it's best for sure! Several nurses have come in for cake and they brought ice cream up for him also (though he can't have it due to allergies) Guess it helps that DIL is one of the top computer people for the hosptial ;-)
> DIL brought me up a lap top to use for a few hours, she is on call so she "borrowed" one of the units they have been working on, it works and I can get on the tea party, that's all I need for now at least!!
> Keeping all in prayers, Ben wants to take a walk, so off we go again!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

kittylou - there were nine - think the pictures are on page 50 of last weeks tea party.

sam



knittylou said:


> Hi everyone, It is 8:57 pm Saturday and I just started the tea party. It was funny to see the Raw Apple cake recipe. We had the same recipe growing up--One time my sister made it with a whole cup of instant coffee dry---We all drank it with hot water
> 
> I have a lot to catch up on; so I will start reading. Sam, I am glad you dog had her pups. Now I have to go back to last week and see how many. Knittylou


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipe sandy - my mother made the best apple dumplings - the ex makes a really good dumpling also.

sam



Sandy said:


> There is another really good recipe from All Recipes.com at the site below.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-dumplings-i-2/
> 
> it is for Apple Dumplings and is very delicious and easy. Great when you want something really quick.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipe ohio joy - also good to have anoher different kind of jam to make.

sam



jheiens said:


> WHEW!! I'm whipped. It's after 9pm and I made homemade cinnamon raisin biscuits for breakfast, tried to shop for a new printer since mine died last week, made ham and bean soup with homemade cornbread and slaw, AND made fig preserves to serve on the cornbread. All were absolutely delicious.
> 
> The fig preserves were entirely new to me but very simple--didn't have quite enough figs for2 pints so we ate most of the second jar on the cornbread. Future son-in-law is here for the weekend and DD#1 and her husband and grandchild joined us for some outdoor chores before we celebrated future SIL's birthday. Around here the birthday star gets to select his/her menu. The figs were a very enjoyable surprise for all.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry rpuhmann - we already ate it.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, I am picturing a huge circle of armchairs, with lots of people reclined back, sipping coffee. lol I don't see any cake though!! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Good evening. Had a friend come for dinner tonight (actually she brought dinner). Slow cooked pork shoulder in a crock pot with bar-b-que sauce with onions. Served with crusty bread, creamy cole slaw and chips.

We were in 7th heaven. Left-overs for tomorrows football games. She can come anytime. The "sweets" were large cookies she baked....we call them "blacks/whites". Chocolate icing on one half and vanilla on the other. Will dream of sugar plums tonight.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


Marianne, you and Ben are in my prayers. Hope you and Ben will get that chance for fishing very soon.... healing thoughts!
Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


5mm..... prayers for your mom, dad and you. Please do let us know how things are...

Flockie


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

flockie - good to see you - we don't see enough of you lately - they working you too hard. lol

sam



flockie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Sam, I don't get a lot of time in the evening for the computer. I usually get something put together for the crock pot, so all my dad has to do is take it out of the fridge and plug it in when they get home from church in the morning. Mom has been back and forth to the pain clinic for her sciatica and now must use a cane for balance. She cannot do the cooking unless it's to just heat something. She has no strength to lift pots, so she just instructs my dad. 

I am loving my job, and the more they give me the better. No way am I complaining..... the busier the faster the day goes. Most days it surprises me when it's lunch time since I feel like I just got there and started the day. It is very interesting work. The hardest part is the "L" ride home everyday. Everybody gets out of work at the same time and the trains are jam packed. 

I try to read many of the posts... but the week does get away from me. So, the weekends I get to catch up.

Flockie


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

We try to be a political here regardless of the issue. MJW


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just had to check for word from Marianne and 5 before I call it a night.
Marianne...so thrilled Ben is doing so well. He will be on Lovinox shots (sure I mispelled it). They had me give them to myself in the abdomen. A small price to pay. You get some rest before driving home. So glad there were sweet souls there who provided you with knitting.
5...I am thrilled Mom will be home for the night. Prayers continuing both your ways.
Midnight here and waiting for DH and grandaughter to drive in from the ballgame. My DS got skybox tickets so called his dad to come. I know we won't make it to church tomorrow but DH never gets to do these fun things and he so deserves it. I am sure God understands.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> it is electric heating 81brighteyes - but quite economical - and it is heat and a/c in one unit - it also has a setting that takes moisture out of the space - which cools it a little also. and i love the fact that it is up on the wall out of the way. it also does a great job of filtering the air. i wouldn't have anything else.
> 
> sam


We see these on tv all the time in shows about housing in other parts of the world. I think they look great for so many reasons, but they don't give any cost info on the site and I don't know if i wantto contact one of the stores just yet, as they are bound to bother us constantly once they have a chance of a sale..... I wonder if it would do a good job on a 2 car garage not that our door is well insulated.... but is surewould be nice to have one unit for both heat and air... I'll have to look in to it one day soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the well wishes. I think the worst part is not knowing anything. Especially how bad it is! I had no idea that I was having or had any kind of heart problem. The joys of aging!


You are so right... The not knowing is the worst. I would just as soon have bad news as no news. Then you can get on with a plan for dealing with it.... I hoope he is just being cautious until he has all the info needed.....

I'm feeling a little the same way. The pulmonoligist's office called while we were out Friday and left a message as to what new medication they want me on and I totally disagree, since no one has spoken to me or seen me. Don't know why we are no longer treating the fungal infection because he sure hasn't done anything to check that it is gone and I am still coughing. Don't know what to do come Monday, when I am supposed to call them... with no info to work with and not much chance of talking to the Dr. Guess I should make an appointment to see him but, if I disagree with him, it may not be a productive meeting anyhow..... Hang in there... Hope that other test is scheduled very soon so you can have all the facts and get on with getting on....... Try to relax... it may turn out to be a false alarm or something easily fixed.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday! HappyFamily! hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver, have they checked for COPD? My doctor thought I might be getting bronchitis, or pneumonia, but after a couple of tests, and questions, she finally figured I had COPD, the beginning stages of it. You might have already checked for that, but I came to TP in the middle of this, so I just thought I might suggest. 
I can always just go sit back in the circle of recliners, and smell the coffee. I can't have any cake, because Sam ate it! lol



Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all of the well wishes. I think the worst part is not knowing anything. Especially how bad it is! I had no idea that I was having or had any kind of heart problem. The joys of aging!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> oh margit - i love you - i would love to say i am just 39 - but you can only pull that off so long before people begin to wonder - i have been on ss since 95 - first it was ssdi and then ss - my insurance is through united health care - and i will check them out again - riight now i think my trouble is with ss to see why they changed my level of coverage under part d. i am trying to get away without having a supplemental policy - i really don't have the money for it.
> 
> sam


I have the AARP United Health care and dh has Humana... They are both PMO's and are medicare replacements. We do not have suppliments.... as the cost for two of us would just be too high. That said, as prices go up and coverage goes down... maybe we have to consider it and give something else up.....

I agree that your fight is with SS... i don't know anything about levels but sure don't think they should be able to change you if nothing in your condition has change and, even then, it shouldn't change.

I would very much like to look into changing and I know that i should not have a problem, since you can not be denied on pre-existing, other than dialysis.... but the cancer has me worried about changing.. and then being denied..... Good luck.... it is a sea of papers to swim through.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I still have 8 pages of catch up but can't keep eyes open any longer. i'm not even going to do a puzzle... it has been a long, ahrd couple of days....

So glad that Marianne has checked in and is safe...

Rookie..... so very proud of Melissa and her special day.

Love the baked bean recipe... Just like mom used to do.

I'm sure I've forgotten something.... Sorry... and Night All.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Catma4: Oh, what a beautiful view. Fall in Vermont must be heavenly. How I love the gorgeous red leaves, especially. Thank you for sharing with us.


DITTO... I so miss Fall and winter... The fog makes it even more special...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


Sending lots of healing thoughts your way and hope that mom is OK.... How hard it must be for you to be torn between being with her and caringfor your Dad.... Fingers crossed that all works out well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver, have they checked for COPD? My doctor thought I might be getting bronchitis, or pneumonia, but after a couple of tests, and questions, she finally figured I had COPD, the beginning stages of it. You might have already checked for that, but I came to TP in the middle of this, so I just thought I might suggest.
> I can always just go sit back in the circle of recliners, and smell the coffee. I can't have any cake, because Sam ate it! lol


I had lung cancer 3 years ago but have never had a breathing problem.. nor have I been given qany remedial respiratory therapy... I contracted a cough in Jan. and have had several things tried... finally a new pulmonolgist did a bronchoscopy nad found a fungal infection of the trachea. he has treated it for 3 months with an antifungal, steroids, antibiotic.... but has olny seen me once and keeps changing/trying different things... Now he is wanting Spriva and Singulair but no one has tested me for COPD or even knows I am having shortness of breath.... All his instructions are coming over the phone from office staff. I am not pleased. I *may* have COPD but first pulmonologist said no since I did not need theinhalers or Spirva her prescribed after the surgery and I refuse to be dependent on them...... especially given that there is macular degeneration in family and some of these meds can affect the eyes... I just won't take that chance... yet have to get some relief. I really think the Dr.s have done this to me by not being aggressive in the first place and continually changing what they are doing, many of the things done can cause the fungal infection. Just plain frustrated and don't know what to do and am not getting my wuestions answered. I can't really take any breathing tests while coughing like this and don't know how else they would test... My CT-scan is just fine. My oxygen intake is always at 98 or 99..... Need to talk to someone that actually has this problem to get a real take on symptoms.... type of cough... etc.... Thanks for the suggestion though.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now almost 2 and I am caught up. I should go to bed.... Talked to brother for first time in 3 weeks.... Mom fell yesterday morning and was 'dizzy' etc. and unsteady when we did hair so she, again, did not want to go to grocery store. We did take her to dinner last night and we took her a cane. All was well, then she called at 10 AM not feeling right and I spent entire day with her, making all three meals, etc. I do not think she remembers how to use microwave and she wanted leftover fried fish and french fries for breakfast..... She will be going to MO for a week on Oct 12... but I have to change her kidney appointment and get her in to GP for prescription when we are done with the intro. pack of memory medication and a couple of other things first, like the final dental appointment and the eye shot. Brother called her today while I was there and has a cash offer on the AR house. YEAH...... Those of you that have followed my saga will be flabbergasted when I tell you that, in my conversation with brother Friday, he mentioned the "tiered" townhouse/duplex that he thought mom should live in up there........I asked about the "tiered" and it sounds just like a retirement/assisted living place..... you know,,, like the ones I wanted to investigate here ... only difference is the non-apartment type deal and we have a few that are townhouses/duplexes as well!!!!!! I 

OK I really am going to bed. Night all.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

My CT came back clear, my doctor can't hear anything when she listens to my lungs, but when I laugh, I sound like I have bronchitis, and I start coughing badly. 
Do you think it might be time to change doctors? I just changed from mine because she wasn't doing anything. I came in with my 3 things I needed to talk about, and she would just talk about my diabetes. So, now I went to a new doctor, and gave her my "list" of all the things needing to be fixed, in order of priority. 
I don't need inhalers either. It doesn't mean that you can rule it out. I would just call to make an appointment with her, not ask if you can. 
I know you are just so tired of all this run around and nothing getting done, but in cases like this, you really need to take charge of your medical because it doesn't sound like the doctor is. 
I also have Stage III Kidney Disease because I trusted my doctor to take care of it. Five years later, I have kidney disease, diabetes, chronic anemia, and a duadenal ulcer, because she just kept pussyfooting around. My fault, totally! 
Ok. I'm off the bandwagon now! lol Sorry. Dr.'s make me mad, and I work for them. lolol



Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, have they checked for COPD? My doctor thought I might be getting bronchitis, or pneumonia, but after a couple of tests, and questions, she finally figured I had COPD, the beginning stages of it. You might have already checked for that, but I came to TP in the middle of this, so I just thought I might suggest.
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> 5mm, So sorry to hear about your mother, it's good that you have friends who will keep an eye on her for you. Hope she pulls through alright, you & yours will stay in my prayers.
> 
> Marrianne, It must have been a dreadful shock to hear your son was back in hospital so soon, your drive down must have been a nightmare. I'm glad he seems to be responding so well to his treatment, hope he will soon be home to stay. The eldest & youngest of my 5 brothers were born on August 18th.12 years apart. 2 of the others were born in the same week in August, I put it down to all that sherry at Xmas.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with your knee op Tessa.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


What temperature do you cook these at?. Only just noticed it when I was writing out the recipe. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think that the macaroons from Gagesmom doesn't need cooking- that why it says let cool and set. I have similar recieps that are uncooked. One of the lovely things about them.

So pleased that you have good news 5mmdpns and Marianne.

Dreamweaver- maybe now that your has a a brillant idea something sutitable can be worked out! Even if his idea isn't original maybe he needs to think he worked it out to accept it. 

For some reason didn't get link to the tp (I'm sure I posted early and so should ahve.). Was puzzled this morning but didn't look but then when I came back this evening I hunted for it and found an extra 10 pages.
well I've just left the TP and have 2 emails for replies so the glitch has sorted itself out.

Well my naughty Doggies lost the footy which means for the first time in 13 years they have missed out on playing in the Grandfinal. ANd they didn't even play well which is a shame for retiring twins who have played for all those years. They won't know what to do on Grandfinal day. If I remeber rightly this is th efirst year they have played for a team who didn't make the grand final! Didn't serve to win today- and they haven't been any way near as good as usual this year but should have won today.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think that the macaroons from Gagesmom doesn't need cooking- that why it says let cool and set. I have similar recieps that are uncooked. One of the lovely things about them.
> 
> So pleased that you have good news 5mmdpns and Marianne.
> 
> ...


Thanks darowil,I did wonder. I keep getting that with not being notified by e-mails. But it usually sorts itself out later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here it is Sunday afternoon and I've just got the unpacking finished, it's the bit of a holiday I hate. :lol: The 3 loads of washing are outside blowing in the breeze and I'm trying not to think about the amount of ironing it'll be! We had a wonderful time visiting Venice, Athens, Kotor (in Montenegro), Santorini (has to be the most picturesque island in the world), Kephalonia and Corfu. I've attached some photos, but my photography skills are not of the best!
Glad to hear that Marianne's son and 5mm's mum are doing okay. Sam, those puppies look gorgeous! Flockie, so glad you're enjoying your job, and Tessa, hope the knee op goes well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

More pics.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Last lot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

hi Kate welcome back- lovely phots. Would love to head back that way again. And a cruise would be so relaxing. The Venice ones are particularly appealing to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate! dinna fash yersel, they are lovely photos, of lovely places- and you don't have to fly half a globe to get there! I am hoping there may be a few more shots you can post later! 
I have one of those pile ups waiting ironing! And I think the low is coming in faster than predicted- so I may have to use the drier this week. Need to be on top of things so I am ready for the cleaning lady. 
A quiet day at home today- hopefully getting some of the WIP's out of the way- if the weather is good I need to get into the garden- the new lawn mower man has offered to help with the shopping which may have come at just the right time- tomorrow could well be the last day of my govt. funded help.

Southern Gal, tomato planting is a real marker of the seasons- as is collecting the green harvest in autumn/fall- apparently we are at the equinox, so summer/winter is a memory- we are so enjoying feeling the warmth in the sun- although we still have quite a lot of wind.

Bulldog, it is nice to have 'company' when you are not stressing out about your houseworking skills [or in my case , lack of them!] I think I will be sticking to my original German chocolate cake receipt- but the thought of pecans in the icing is very tempting- FGale's birthday is Saturday, and he is a chocolate cake lover- I have just discovered!

Tessa, do hope all goes smoothly with the op. for you, not too many days now.

Marianne, We are praying that Ben continues to improve- may be even be discharged, so you can go on that fishing trip!

Knittylou, a cup of coffee powder sounds a bit drastic- no wonder you needed extra water to eat it!

Flockie- so glad you are so involved in your job- great that it is not a 'clock watching' sort of task- I have had a number of that sort in my time- my best job came at the wrong time in my life- and I felt forced to resign after only 15 months!

Jynx- all positive thoughts coming your way- praying the medication issue will resolve!

rpuhrman- sorry to hear of your medical issues- growing old is not for wimps!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > oh margit - i love you - i would love to say i am just 39 - but you can only pull that off so long before people begin to wonder - i have been on ss since 95 - first it was ssdi and then ss - my insurance is through united health care - and i will check them out again - riight now i think my trouble is with ss to see why they changed my level of coverage under part d. i am trying to get away without having a supplemental policy - i really don't have the money for it.
> ...


I don't think the pre-existing aspect of the new bill has gone into effect for adults? Doesn't apply to me so I've not paid much attention.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

10:00 a.m. here and I need to go grocery shopping. A dear friend is here, helping dear husband build shelving in the garage...I will need to feed him. He likes Mexican food but his wife doesn't like anything spicy so maybe he would appreciate something along that line. Enchiladas maybe and some rice...saw something called Pioneer Woman on the food channel yesterday morning and these recipes sure looked easy enough. 

I am now on triangle #6 (of 8) on the Wingspan shawl...I hope to finish today or tomorrow for sure. I will post a photo when I get it done. 

I am so glad things seem to be better with Ben, Marianne, and also for your mom, 5mmdpns. Prayers are coming your way for continued healing and strength!!

Take care all...time to cook


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, I love Brussels sprouts, recipe please. I don't think I ever had them roasted before.



daralene said:


> Sam...So sorry about your friend's mother. She sounds like she was such a special person in your life and I know in his too. Thank you so much for the recipes and enjoyed the news about weather, puppies, and Bailey.
> 
> Myfanwy...What a special day for you and Fale with visitors and special songs and sentimental dvd's..
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy
Knittylou said:


> This reminded me of when my daughters flat mate first moved in. A recipe called for a cup of beef stock- so she put in a cup of stock cube powder and wondered why it was so salty! Her and my daughter ate it the first night somehow. she didn't knoiw the difference between stock and stock powder. Pointed out that to make a cup of stock with stock powder you use about 1 teaspoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't know which would be worse!



darowil said:


> myfanwy
> Knittylou said:
> 
> 
> > This reminded me of when my daughters flat mate first moved in. A recipe called for a cup of beef stock- so she put in a cup of stock cube powder and wondered why it was so salty! Her and my daughter ate it the first night somehow. she didn't knoiw the difference between stock and stock powder. Pointed out that to make a cup of stock with stock powder you use about 1 teaspoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear 5mmdpn's just noticed I have inadvertently left you off my previous post- blame it on my half awake state- I do hope Mum has come through the night ok, and that all is seeming hopeful again- how is your Dad coping?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Happy Birthday! HappyFamily! hope you are having a wonderful day!


that was supposed to be Handyfamily [grrroan] I definitely had not woken up properly!

I won't sing it- But Happy birthday, dear HandyFamily,
Happy birthday to you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns...Happy upcoming Thanksgiving to you and all our Canadian friends.

Budasha...Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving with all that is going on in your life!!!!

81brighteyes... So funny when earlier we were hotter than you but now the difference shows. Not looking forward to winter driving.

RookeeRetiree...Glad to see you and so happy to hear your daughter is being honored for her research into cardiac stem cells. Hope she is ok on the anniversary of her husband's death. I know this is a good thing to have the work she is doing be recognized and I'm sure her work has so much meaning and hope it helps keep her going.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam & StellaK...We were just at a retirement info meeting yesterday and I was amazed at how much things would cost if you didn't have an additional plan to Medicare. They also talked about a donut hole for prescriptions where you have to pay the lot. There are additional plans that do not have this and it might be worth getting since I got a prescription for a friend recently who said she was in the donut hole and paid almost $500 for her medication, just that one. I know my migraine meds are even more expensive than that. Also they said the plans are rated and to check their ratings. Five stars is the highest and 4 stars - 4 1/2 is good. If you worked for a company, hopefully you can make an appointment and meet with the Benefits person. They sometimes have a program that is connected with medicare and the company both and will set the whole thing up for you. Sadly, there is that monthly charge but with the cost of hospitals today and medication, it still works out way cheaper. I'm still on my husband's plan since he is younger than me. I found it so confusing a few years ago when I turned 65 and had so much info coming into the house. I didn't know what was official and what was from places that were just out to take your money.
Stella...Sure glad you are ok after that surgery!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh my, I must be blind as a bat!!! I think of Jinx as "Dreamweaver" and kept looking for her avatar. Maybe I should go to bed now!!! And it isn't all that late, either.


________________________________
Thinking you found it now, but Jinx with an "i" is a different person. Dreamweaver is Jynx with a "y". :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> I'm afraid my brain is missing tonight. At least my limbs are intact!!! lol


_______________________________
Wish I had thought of that. Too cute. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pammie...So sorry you are having problems with your heart. Losing weight is such a difficult thing to do after a certain age. It seems the losing weight mechanism has gone on vacation. I've completely changed my diet and it is now so healthy. Feel better but weight sure is coming off slow. Well, better slow than never. We can do it. There was a thread on here where all the ladies were losing weight, or trying, and now I can't find it :-( Don't get discouraged. You now know there is a problem before anything serious happened to you and you can get healthier with all of us joining in and cheering you on. :thumbup: :thumbup:

dragonflylace...A trip to Hawaii. How wonderful that sounds. I was there years ago for 2 wks. and just loved it. DH worked while DS and I toured. He toured on weekends and his days off.

Needleme...Glad to hear your mom is almost done with chemo. Hope the radiation will not be too hard on her. Some people do well considering. Hugs

Darowil...Know what you mean about the recipes all sounding good. I copy for when I have company or need to take a dish but am watching my weight....have to laugh....am I watching it grow?? Well, it is going down slowly but I swear I gain just reading the recipes.

Maelinde...Thanks for the yummy salsa recipe. The tomatillas should add a nice tang.

Speaking of plastic bags. When in Germany we had to pay for our plastic bags and then we kept taking them back to the store and we used the same ones over and over. Our store here promotes bringing your own bags and they are cloth ones that they sell for us to reuse.

5mmdpns...LOL Sure glad you have all your parts. I'm checking.....hmmmm let's see.:lol:

Althea...Same thing here. If you come early I'm not ready. When I first quit working I wanted to keep the same schedule and acomplish so much, however gradually, morning became sacred and getting dressed to go out, later and later. Here it is 1:10pm and I'm still not ready to go out. Now it's morning and part of noon. Uh oh. Glad you liked the sunset last week.

Wisconsin Joy...Sounds like you had a great time. Enjoy your Apple Day and hope you made that Raw Apple Cake.

Myfanwy...So glad to hear you were gifted food by Samoan friends. Sorry it was due to a funeral and hope they are ok, but how kind that they remember both you and Fale.

Pup Lover...Colds...Yuck. Hope you will soon be all well.:thumbup: :thumbup:

Marge...Sure hope you get the right walker soon. I know a lady who has a service dog for fibromyalgia. He helps her with her balance. I wonder if they have anything like that for you since you love dogs so much. This dog is with her all the time and even when we go in restaurants he is by her side. Hers is the sweetest black lab. He also is trained to help her husband who is hard of hearing and he lets him know when the phone rings. Many more things he does too.

Rookie Retiree...http://buffalogrove.patch.com/blog_posts/wheeling-high-school-hosts-its-16th-annual-homet...
What a great write-up on your daughter. Such important work she is doing. Bravo to her :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
How kind of you to volunteer to help any of us with problems during the retirement process and the process of medicare/medicaid. What valuable experience you have.

Sam...Thanks for the reminder of when we change our clocks. Will go mark the calendar now :!:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy.... Glad to heqr that the home help has worked out well, but why are you going to lose the government funded thing? It's not like your circumstances have changed,.. Nice that the lawn man has come forward with some assitance... 

Company that early in the morning would have found a scary lady at my house!!!!! 

Hope Fale has a Happy Birthday...It does sound as though things have calmed down jut a little. With the cold weather coming, maybe you will have more opportunity to burrow in and ret a bit. Your November trip will surely be rejeuvenating as well... seeing those darling GK's. How long will you stay?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kate B..... Thanks so much for the fantastic pictures. Not something I'm not likely to see in person.... so love sharing your trip through pictures... (At least you can remember lovely things while ironing... my stack is huge for no funreason....)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Myfanwy...So glad to hear you were gifted food by Samoan friends. Sorry it was due to a funeral and hope they are ok said:


> the nicest thing is the guarantee that Fale will like it. The neighbours are Jehovah's Witnesses, and I believe funerals are more of a celebration- partly the reason for the quantity of food. Rufus the older dog had mostly scraps this morning- his system is already a bit full of gas- it is quite funny he gets most embarassed! How are those thumbs of yours holding up?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

fran the florist said:


> I run the Tourist Information Centre in my village, on Friday we are holding a Coffee Morning for MacMillan Cancer Nurses, will be trying out your cake on them. Look for us at Middleton in Teesdale UK


Fran, how wonderful. Hope they all love it and you'll have to let us know how they liked it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> My CT came back clear, my doctor can't hear anything when she listens to my lungs, but when I laugh, I sound like I have bronchitis, and I start coughing badly.
> Do you think it might be time to change doctors? I just changed from mine because she wasn't doing anything. I came in with my 3 things I needed to talk about, and she would just talk about my diabetes. So, now I went to a new doctor, and gave her my "list" of all the things needing to be fixed, in order of priority.
> I don't need inhalers either. It doesn't mean that you can rule it out. I would just call to make an appointment with her, not ask if you can.
> I know you are just so tired of all this run around and nothing getting done, but in cases like this, you really need to take charge of your medical because it doesn't sound like the doctor is.
> ...


so sorry to hear all the problems caused by your Dr....
My GP *is* too cautious and I will probably change her but the pulmonologist is the second one (not on this issue - but since my cancer) and it is hard to find anyone not connected with his office or the office of the first one..... and still allowed by my insurance. I can certainly go in to see him and ask my questions, but if I am treated as a "hostile" patient... it won't do me any good either. I may ask for a referral to an Ear. Nose, Throat Allergist..... Just how were you diagnosed with COPD... just from the cough? no tests? and how are you treated without inhalers? I am so not wanting to use one... I have persued this issue all year.... but can't make the Dr.s do what I think is necessary.... all I can do is ask and question. The patient really doesn't have any power... other than to accept, argue or refuse the plan set forth.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Catma4 said:


> This is the first time I have clicked in to the tea party. What a delight! I too have been in denial about the approach of fall. But now denial is no longer possible. Like some of you my furnace has been on once or twice. On Thursday I put the windows in the chicken coop and began turning on the light around 7:00-9:00pm - love those fall winter eggs! Across the street from my home the trees are really beginning to turn now. In the mornings there is a bank of mist hanging over the trees-beautiful but certainly indicates the cooling of the earth and the coming winter.
> I love the recipes, particularly the first one. I am going to purchase the ingredients and make it this weekend. Happiness and peace to everyone!


How wonderful to see your photo with the mist and turning leaves on the trees. Wow...thank you and so beautiful!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to update, I'm on a tiny phone so hard for me to type on these little keys, grrrr
> Ben does not have pneumonia or pleurisy, he has a blood clot in his lung, the pain and shortness of breath and when he passed out was due to the clot entering his lung. The xray showed the scaring of pneumonia which is why they first thought of that. He cannot have the contrast dye for cat scan so they did what they called a VG scan, I have no idea what that is short for but it showed a huge shadow on his right lower lung which is the blood clot. They have started him on Heparin and have him hooked to so many tubes and wires that I can't tell where his arms and legs stop and they start! Today is his birthday, said he wishes I could take him outta here and us go fishing instead!
> Doctors are here, so need to shut down and hear what they say. I'll keep you updated as I can.
> Prayers to all,


Marianne...What a relief to hear from you and know you got there safely and it sounds like Ben will be ok after some great care from his doctors. Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Knitwitch...What are you holding in your avatar. My thinking is your own painting on wood or canvas. Hope the apple picking went ok with all the rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... Glad to heqr that the home help has worked out well, but why are you going to lose the government funded thing? It's not like your circumstances have changed,.. Nice that the lawn man has come forward with some assitance...
> 
> Company that early in the morning would have found a scary lady at my house!!!!!
> 
> Hope Fale has a Happy Birthday...It does sound as though things have calmed down jut a little. With the cold weather coming, maybe you will have more opportunity to burrow in and ret a bit. Your November trip will surely be rejeuvenating as well... seeing those darling GK's. How long will you stay?


the inevitable economic argument- trying to cut back on costs- we have nothing in writing, but the services offered have been regularly diminishing. 8 years ago it was really good- but the company was run by an altruist, who did not choose to balance the books- when he left we have had a series of book balancers!!! 
I was quite impressed with the offer of help- only thing is I don't think his regular car has a warrant- I seriously thought it was a train on the local track!
I don't think I had brushed my hair properly, that early- but Mum taught me that even if caught in your nightie, you still behave as a lady!!!
Fale turns 69 on Saturday- we have just been promised a trip to a restaurant with his favourite niece from Sydney Australia- so we are accepting gratefully- sounds a real treat!
Dear Jynx- we are the other way round- going in to the heat of summer- Fale's favourite time of year- and now I have been to Samoa I can understand why- you should see how he bundles up at night- not even his nose showing!
I will be away about 4 1/2 days I have organised it so I can get to the airport by bus if necessary- I just hope the little boy is not overwhelmed meeting in effect a new person- I know he is talking but I don't know how confident he is with people!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jonibee said:


> "Old Fashion Baked Beans"..I didn't have any salt pork left so I had to suffice with bacon on top of them. Here's that recipe for those who would like it..
> Old Fashion Baked Beans: 2 lbs. dried navy beans, 1 tsp baking soda, 1 med. onion (sliced), 1 tbl. salt, 4 tsp. cider vinegar, 1 tbl. prepared mustard ( I use Guldens), 1/4 cp. brown sugar, 1/2 cp. molasses, 1/4 cp.tomato ketchup (opt.),1/8 tsp or less of black pepper, 3/4 salt pork ,sliced ( or bacon if you don't have it)..


Sounds like what my mother and her family made. Haven't had for years. They were so good.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad to see more new faces and names on here. Welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DUH!!! Of course you are going into Spring and Summer.... My brain is of total fade today, as there are so many things churning around in the back of my mind...... 

Yes, those darned number crunchers, and what angers me is that numbers can be made to say just about whatever you want.... I sometimes think if they did away with all the help that is trying to figure out if you qualify, etc... they would have plenty of money to help those that need it!!!!! Hope you have/had a lovely dinner out....


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm baking "Old Fashion Baked Beans"..I didn't have any salt pork left so I had to suffice with bacon on top of them.
> ...


We have vegetarians on here too. Would you just use this recipe minus the port and bacon?? Or would you use something with the beans and if so what???


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement, daralene! I agree that the older we get, the harder it is to lose weight. This has definitely been a wake-up call for me to change my habits! It is important to have supporters when losing weight. I'll check for the post, but until then, we have each other!

Happy Birthday, handy family! And, myfanwy,, give Fale a happy birthday wish as well.

It is hard not to think of our doctors as all knowing, but they are human. I think it is difficult for us to stay on top of our illnesses when we really don't understand what is really going on. I have been guilty of "self diagnosis" and am sometimes right, but I had no idea that I was having heart problems. I am anxious to find out what is going on. Hopefully, I'll know something on Tuesday.

Dreamweaver, I sympathize with you on the lack of talking to your doctor. So frustrating! Have you considered changing doctors? Or would that just be too much trouble? I'm sure it is hard to not really know what to do! Hang in there, and hopefully you will be well soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> quiet healing thoughts for you and your mother 5mmdpns - hope you both have a good nights sleep and are good as new in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Tea Party family for all your prayers and healing thoughts sent out for my Mom and everyone. After doing all the necessary tests for stroke -- blood work, EKG monitors, CAT scans and things like that, the doctors have diagnosed Mom as having Bell's Palsy. She has prednisone to take for a week. So this is a good thing -- she is not stroking and has not had a stroke, she will recover from this. Dad and I and my siblings are all relieved to have this news. Given that when you have a stroke, you tend to have many more of them, this is really great news. Mom is quite tired today and they stayed home from church. We will go out for supper and not have to cook. And the sun is shining with blue skies and fluffy white clouds!
:-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Karena said:


> Sam Thanks for the party again. I sent in a rum cake reciepe last year, can't afford (calories) to make one unless I am taking it somewhere.
> It is hard to lose our loved ones, my mother passed June 4 at 93.
> That bailee sounds like a handful. I think it is good to let youngsters explore, nice lesson to learn young, seldom is it greener on the other side.
> I can relate to the insurance chase. Good luck. How does AARP work out? I called and got some advice from them. They seem to have answers for the small print explanations that no one can understand.
> Karen


Karena...So sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. It is difficult to lose someone no matter what their age. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

May you have many more such days, 5mm's until the snows come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Pammie, will tell him- he is getting used to hearing of my friends in America!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

[


5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Tea Party family for all your prayers and healing thoughts sent out for my Mom and everyone. After doing all the necessary tests for stroke -- blood work, EKG monitors, CAT scans and things like that, the doctors have diagnosed Mom as having Bell's Palsy. She has prednisone to take for a week. So this is a good thing -- she is not stroking and has not had a stroke, she will recover from this. Dad and I and my siblings are all relieved to have this news. Given that when you have a stroke, you tend to have many more of them, this is really great news. Mom is quite tired today and they stayed home from church. We will go out for supper and not have to cook. And the sun is shining with blue skies and fluffy white clouds!
> :-D


So glad to hear this!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thanks Pammie, will tell him- he is getting used to hearing of my friends in America!


Birthday greetings to Fale from Bonnie Scotland too!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> good to hear from you carol - hope help for your husband comes real quick. will you be going back to the shores of lake erie this fall?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Just terrible when you have something that insurance won't cover. Hope the doctors can find a way to help DH and that you can get coverage. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Pammie, will tell him- he is getting used to hearing of my friends in America!
> ...


thank you Kate! My cousin Karen has a card for him, but it has not yet hit the post she has been so caught up with family matters! It will be a real treat for him to get a real letter!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you myfanwy for those wishes for good days! May you have a pleasant and wonderful trip!
Kate, thanks being sent to Scotland from Canada!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DUH!!! Of course you are going into Spring and Summer.... My brain is of total fade today, as there are so many things churning around in the back of my mind......
> 
> Yes, those darned number crunchers, and what angers me is that numbers can be made to say just about whatever you want.... I sometimes think if they did away with all the help that is trying to figure out if you qualify, etc... they would have plenty of money to help those that need it!!!!! Hope you have/had a lovely dinner out....


You seldom hear of the bosses taking a cut in salary, for instance. NZ has a habit of paying for overseas experts to come up with solutions, and then ignoring the reports


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> will have to take my potato and run) because Glenn has an appointment with the spine clinic at the VA to see why his legs go numb at various times. Doesn't matter what he is doing walking, sitting, laying down, standing. Hopefully they will have some good news for us. It is the initial appointment.
> 
> Prayers are being sent to everyone who has requested them. I still haven't heard anything from Martin and I will try again to reach him. Better get ready to go.


I was thinking of Martin last night and this morning. Perhaps this will happen to us from time to time where someone will be so sick and something happens and we have no way of knowing. So sad. Prayers and thoughts for him. I will tell my DH if anything ever happens to me he is to come to the TP and let people know. This is the last message I got from July 4th:
Oh, Thank you so much for your prayers that is all that keeps me going because I can feel them. I still have 3 more chemo treatments, to go 1 each Friday then they will do a scan and see where we are, I have only had five radiation treatments. Lots of hair loss, and weight of about 35 lbs which is good except I am so weak I hardly want to move. Thank you all so much for thinking of me at this time and I can't tell you how much the prayers mean. Thank every one on my behalf, and I will try and get back to the Tea Party as soon as I can.
Love to all, Blessings
Martin
That was a long time ago. Think your message might have been around the same time Sandy. My last message in Aug. is still unread. I pray he is ok and just that he is busy getting well.

Hope they can help your DH. So sorry he is having serious problems like this. Keep us updated.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Party family, would you say a prayer for my Mother. She is on the way by ambulance to the hospital which is 1.25 hours away from town. I am with my Dad. It is possible that my Mother is having a stroke. She is 74years old and is the caregiver for my father who suffered a severe head injury 4 years ago. Thank you. I will catch up on the posts later and let you know how things are with my Mom.


Prayers for your mother. 74 years young....I pray she will be ok and have a complete recovery. Prayers for you and your dad too. Will look for update and pray for good news.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > quiet healing thoughts for you and your mother 5mmdpns - hope you both have a good nights sleep and are good as new in the morning.
> ...


So happy for good news! My DIL had this a few years ago she was very self concious about how she looked (though we didnt think she looked horrible) and it was gone within a couple of weeks effected one side of her face and I believe her arm on that side also. Very scary until you find out what is going on.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> tomorrow sister and mom are gonna take him out for a day trip, i don't know if they will take him home for a while or just for a drive. don't know which would be best on him. :roll:
> everyone hang in there. later


________________________________
Southern Gal...Know that sometimes it is hard to know which is better...a trip to someone's home and then not wanting to go back or just back. It sure isn't easy. Hope mom's surgery goes well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy.... Glad to hear that the home help has worked out well, but why are you going to lose the government funded thing? It's not like your circumstances have changed,.. Nice that the lawn man has come forward with some assitance... 

Company that early in the morning would have found a scary lady at my house!!!!! 

Hope Fale has a Happy Birthday...It does sound as though things have calmed down jut a little. With the cold weather coming, maybe you will have more opportunity to burrow in and ret a bit. Your November trip will surely be rejeuvenating as well... seeing those darling GK's. How long will you stay?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Anita H said:


> I will be saying prayers for you Mother. I know how scary this is for you, my DH has had two major strokes. I hope they can get the meds into her so it limits the damage. Please take care of yourself during this time. I will be watching for an update.


_________________________

Yes, prayers for 5mmdpns mother

Anita...How is your DH??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... Glad to hear that the home help has worked out well, but why are you going to lose the government funded thing? It's not like your circumstances have changed,.. Nice that the lawn man has come forward with some assitance...
> 
> Company that early in the morning would have found a scary lady at my house!!!!!
> 
> Hope Fale has a Happy Birthday...It does sound as though things have calmed down jut a little. With the cold weather coming, maybe you will have more opportunity to burrow in and ret a bit. Your November trip will surely be rejeuvenating as well... seeing those darling GK's. How long will you stay?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessa....What a week you've had. Two new knees in one house from the sounds of it..Yikes!!! Hope you had a Happy Birthday and here's to a new knee and a complete recovery.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

So glad the nurses are so special. I call nurses Angels. They certainly do healing work. How wonderful that Ben wants to walk and that hey are allowing him. Just such a relief to know he is doing better.  
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have not made this, but I thought it was pretty cool. It is called "Apple Pie Baked in an Apple" or something like that. Sounds good and is cute. Since apples are coming in season, and it will soon be Johnny Appleseed's birthday, I thought it would be appropriate. Can't wait to see if anyone makes it.


Wow Pammie, that is amazing. Thank you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> There is another really good recipe from All Recipes.com at the site below.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-dumplings-i-2/
> 
> it is for Apple Dumplings and is very delicious and easy. Great when you want something really quick.


Thanks to you and all for the great apple recipes. People should have fun with them.
I put apples in my pumpkin last night. Not really a recipe, just canned pumpkin, raw cut up apple, cinnamon to taste,clove powder to taste, a little maple sugar and bake. It helps me through when I want something sweet and healthy. Normally use Allspice, but I didn't have any.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... Glad to heqr that the home help has worked out well, but why are you going to lose the government funded thing? It's not like your circumstances have changed,.. Nice that the lawn man has come forward with some assitance...
> 
> Company that early in the morning would have found a scary lady at my house!!!!!
> 
> Hope Fale has a Happy Birthday...It does sound as though things have calmed down jut a little. With the cold weather coming, maybe you will have more opportunity to burrow in and ret a bit. Your November trip will surely be rejeuvenating as well... seeing those darling GK's. How long will you stay?


But they have warm weather coming, not cold.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Crannagh said:


> Thanks for the glorious photo, Catma 4 . Autumn is my favourite season, but our Spring is just underway.


How wonderful. Love Autumn too but Spring is my other favorite time of year.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Good evening. Had a friend come for dinner tonight (actually she brought dinner). Slow cooked pork shoulder in a crock pot with bar-b-que sauce with onions. Served with crusty bread, creamy cole slaw and chips.
> 
> We were in 7th heaven. Left-overs for tomorrows football games. She can come anytime. The "sweets" were large cookies she baked....we call them "blacks/whites". Chocolate icing on one half and vanilla on the other. Will dream of sugar plums tonight.


I just learned they call those cookies Moon cookies up here.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all of the well wishes. I think the worst part is not knowing anything. Especially how bad it is! I had no idea that I was having or had any kind of heart problem. The joys of aging!
> ...


Hope all goes well with the appointment if you make one. Not knowing is awful and still to have your cough and no treatment. Sure hope they can get rid of this for you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver...Sounds like frustration is the name of the game when dealing with your brothers. Now with him talking about doing the same thing you wanted to look into there in Texas??? Hope all can be settled soon.

Sorry to hear about your mother's fall. Hope she is ok.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> I also have Stage III Kidney Disease because I trusted my doctor to take care of it. Five years later, I have kidney disease, diabetes, chronic anemia, and a duadenal ulcer.
> ______________________________________
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Sending you loving healing thoughts and wishes for a doctor who really listens.
> Hugs.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Last lot!


Kate...Your photography was fabulous. Thank you so much for sharing those with us. As much traveling as I have done, those are all places I have never been. How nice that you finished with a gorgeous photo of you. Just noticed your avatar and always thought it was in Scotland, but now I am wondering if it is Thailand?? Or where???


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Oh, I love Brussels sprouts, recipe please. I don't think I ever had them roasted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can roast them cut in half or shredded. I do both ways. I just marinate them for a while in your favorite balsamic
rub in olive oil. Make sure you get a grade of olive oil that is ok to bake with.
bake at 400f till some parts get dark crunchy. (That's how I like it.)
Top with a little drizzle of roasted pumpkin seed oil with a little fresh garlic in it.

You reminded me so I just went to the fridge and am snacking on them now. I topped with the pumpkin seed oil without the garlic today and a little bit of black sesame seeds on top with a touch of salt.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

daralene said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Last lot!
> ...


Actually the avatar picture was taken in Madeira!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thanks Pammie, will tell him- he is getting used to hearing of my friends in America!


Isn't it just too cool that we have friends from all over the world! I love talking about my friends at the Tea Party, whom I have never met, but feel so close to!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Myfanwy...So glad to hear you were gifted food by Samoan friends. Sorry it was due to a funeral and hope they are ok said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


That is a surprise. Just noticed the statues in the avatar. Isn't that strange??? LOL Portugal. Wow, I was thinking they were statues like my husband saw in Thailand. Thanks.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Pammie, will tell him- he is getting used to hearing of my friends in America!
> ...


Agreed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy...Have a great trip and I know how special it will be for you seeing the grandchildren. Expecting it will be a wonderful time. Yes, the youngest might be at that age where they are shy. One never knows. He will come to you on his own eventually and how wonderful it will be. Have a safe and wonderful trip.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Have a great trip and I know how special it will be for you seeing the grandchildren. Expecting it will be a wonderful time. Yes, the youngest might be at that age where they are shy. One never knows. He will come to you on his own eventually and how wonderful it will be. Have a safe and wonderful trip.
> Hugs


Thanks Daralene, I have to be patient for a bit- it is still 6 weeks away. I have my trip to Whangarei first and then Jury Duty to get out of the way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dh made the chili today while I was at work, been simmering this afternoon. Can't wait to dig in.

KateB I love the photos from your trip, I am so envious that you got to go to the Temple of Zeus, and the Parthenon. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

5mm I am happy to hear no stroke for your mom.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking in and checking up on everyone in TP land. A quick trip to Home Depot and out to lunch - first time in a while for DH and I. He's feeling pretty good today so "make hay"... so glad your Mom is home 5 - Bells Palsy can seem pretty frightening until diagnosed and then tough to deal with after. She is so lucky to have your support. I will keep her on my list of well wishes. Myfanway please give Fale Birthday wishes from Arizona too!!! I hope you have a wonderful dinner out - that is always such a treat. Dreamweaver it sounds like you need to make another appointment and take your list of questions and concerns- the cough hanging on all this time is a symptom of SOMETHING. And it's high time they figured out what so you can get the proper treatment. KateB love the pictures from your vaca - places I will never see in person and what a treat to see pictures from you rather than just the "canned" pictures on the internet - great shot of you at the rail- you look like you are having a great time!!! So many friends so little time....I need to work on a couple of projects today and get them out of the way so I can figure out what to start for Christmas presents.....it's way past time to at least make a list. I found a cute pattern for hand towel holders that are crocheted out of peaches and cream. I have so many balls of it and a stack of dishcloths finished so I may make some of these and hit the Dollar Store for kitchen towels to go with - a perfect little gift for my mail lady, and neighbors. Wishing everyone a wonderful day - whichever day you are on!!!! Sandi/AZ


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy...Have a great trip and I know how special it will be for you seeing the grandchildren. Expecting it will be a wonderful time. Yes, the youngest might be at that age where they are shy. One never knows. He will come to you on his own eventually and how wonderful it will be. Have a safe and wonderful trip.
> ...


Life sure has gotten even busy and might I say, adventurous. Whangerei. I see that is the top island and not greatly populated. What fun. Hope this is a great trip for you too. Can you refresh my memory on this trip. Visiting family? Is Fale going too?? When I finally get to use the computer I have to do all the pages at once and I'm afraid I miss some pages and in addition the memory fails me at times. Maybe we will get some photos of Whangerei :thumbup: ;-)

I want to post some photos of my WIP or as I newly learned from a post on here, my PHD (projects half done) LOL, but my camera battery is dead. I got another pattern done on the bag, so now it has two repeating patterns and the variation in the yarn is showing more. I'm just so excited. I can only do so much at a time with my thumbs, but it is coming along and I absolutely love it. I will take it Wed., to meet my KP friends for lunch. This will be my first time meeting with KP friends and I wish it was all of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Wait till I tell DH when he gets home from a winery he is playing for that I have a PHD. Mine sure is a lot cheaper than the going rate. He will be shocked for sure. :shock:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I love Brussels sprouts, recipe please. I don't think I ever had them roasted before.
> ...


I know someone whose beagles love frozen brussel sprouts.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> I know someone whose beagles love frozen brussel sprouts.


Oh mjs...That is hysterical. I guess dogs like veggies too and I have heard that before. Just never thought of brussel sprouts as one that would be on their list. So cute, and of course beagles are so cute too. Wow, I just reread that and saw that they are frozen. Brussel sprout popsicles. Those dogs are pretty creative with their tastes.

All this talk of dogs. You are making me want to get one again. Think I need to babysit my son's dog to get my doggie fix or Sam will be hearing from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My brother is going to drive us up [me and him] Fale will stay home- and listen to his radio- rather than visit people he will feel embarrassed not being able to converse with. He says he wants to learn English but it is a bit of a pipe dream, Whangarei 
has some beautiful beaches, and our friends live in a lovely old colonial house that I will try to get a good shot of- I think you will be interested to see it.



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in and checking up on everyone in TP land. A quick trip to Home Depot and out to lunch - first time in a while for DH and I. He's feeling pretty good today so "make hay"...


Glad to hear DH is doing better and wishing him many more good days. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yes Myfanwy, that will be wonderful to see.

Here is a photo of my PHD. LOL
The one color is turquoise and not sure if the colors show correctly. There is no white, so that must be the light. Pattern is emerging. No blocking yet so it will change a little with that.

The beautiful lady showing is not me but a dear friend of mine in Austria, I call her my Austrian sister, passed away 2 months ago. I keep her photo out and miss her so.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > quiet healing thoughts for you and your mother 5mmdpns - hope you both have a good nights sleep and are good as new in the morning.
> ...


So pleased that your mom did not have a stroke. I wish her well and speedy recovery from this new diagnosis.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Jynx--I was diagnosed with COPD and asthma in the 90's. I had singulair and a bunch of different inhalers.I also took a prescription allergy tab. After my open heart surgery for a new aortic valve in 2008, I no longer needed any of those meds. My Internist referred to what I had as coronary asthma and I no longer have to treat it. Will wonders never cease. I am fine now.
Stella


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jynx - i was trying to remember what mine cost - i got a $1200 rebate because of the cost of usage savings - don't know if they do that anymore or not - i think the final cost - including installation - which by the way took about a morning with no mess - was about $3400. our was not the biggest nor the smallest. it has kept me warm even when the temp was hovering around zero. the a/c is great - it is run from a remote which acts as a thermostat (i keep mine in the cupboard) - it's quiet both inside and out - it filters the air - if i was building a new house i would seriously consider it for my total heat and a/c. i really like it. and as i said - it takes up no floor space which i really like.

i live in heidi's garage - granted it is insulated better than fort knox - i think the cost effectiveness would be in proporation to how well you garage is insulated - if it is not insulated and you have an unwinterized garage door - i think the cost of running it would outweigh it's advantages. just my opinion but then mike holmes and i both believe more is better when it comes to insulation. it would behoove you talk to someone there who is more knowledgeable of the conditions it would have to contend with.

i don't know how it is there but when i called the guy here (whom i would recommond to anyone in the area) he brought brochures - etc - was quite knowledgeable about the mr. slim - but did not pressure sell. in fact he left without a sale - i needed to sleep on it - but called him the next mornig shortly after he got into the office that i wanted one. and i have never been sorry.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > it is electric heating 81brighteyes - but quite economical - and it is heat and a/c in one unit - it also has a setting that takes moisture out of the space - which cools it a little also. and i love the fact that it is up on the wall out of the way. it also does a great job of filtering the air. i wouldn't have anything else.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

have you every thought about changing doctors jynx?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all of the well wishes. I think the worst part is not knowing anything. Especially how bad it is! I had no idea that I was having or had any kind of heart problem. The joys of aging!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and i will join myfanwy in a rousing duet in your honor happy family - haven't heard from you for a while - hope all is well.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Happy Birthday! HappyFamily! hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the only time i have a cough jynx is when i am getting or in the middle of an attact of bronchitis which happens every so often -and the cough lasts for a couple of months after.

i have been on spiriva and advar for since spiriva came out. boy can i tell a difference when i don't take them - but if you do not have copd/emphasyma i wonder why they are ordering it since that is what it is for. no reputable doctor orders meds without seeing and talking to the doctor - i would be looking for a new doctor.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, have they checked for COPD? My doctor thought I might be getting bronchitis, or pneumonia, but after a couple of tests, and questions, she finally figured I had COPD, the beginning stages of it. You might have already checked for that, but I came to TP in the middle of this, so I just thought I might suggest.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it's the squeaky wheel that gets oiled rpuhmann - i have always been proactive with my doctor - i'm like joe with his cleaning - i keep at him until i get the answer i want - my doctor now i love - he is in practce by himself - when he walks into the exam room - he is mine until i am done - and he treats all his patients the same way - he takes his time - listens - i mean he really listens - he has never brushed me off - it is not unusual for him to be in the room ten or fifteen minutes - as long as it takes. i really like him.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> My CT came back clear, my doctor can't hear anything when she listens to my lungs, but when I laugh, I sound like I have bronchitis, and I start coughing badly.
> Do you think it might be time to change doctors? I just changed from mine because she wasn't doing anything. I came in with my 3 things I needed to talk about, and she would just talk about my diabetes. So, now I went to a new doctor, and gave her my "list" of all the things needing to be fixed, in order of priority.
> I don't need inhalers either. It doesn't mean that you can rule it out. I would just call to make an appointment with her, not ask if you can.
> I know you are just so tired of all this run around and nothing getting done, but in cases like this, you really need to take charge of your medical because it doesn't sound like the doctor is.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Jynx, make an appointment to see your Dr. It is important that he knows all of the way your symptoms are moving. Try to appear worried rather than argumentative, write down the names of the medicines he is offering and what they are for. If you are not satisfied with his answers you will then have something to take to another Dr. for a second opinion, & the new one will know he is dealing with a serious patient. You have an infection which has obviously not been cured, your cough tells you that, an infection that could spread & get worse. Don't take chances with your health, your DH deserves to have you fit & happy for a long time. I know I sound bossy, but as I told you, my Mum had this & it needs knocking on the head soooooon. So does that Dr. by the sound of him!!! Luv'n'Hugs,

Tessa


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

can you believe the blue of the water in santorini - goodness - great pictures kate - thank you - good to have you home safe and sound.

sam



KateB said:


> Last lot!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pioneer woman has a daily blog you can subscribe to karen - i really enjoy it.

sam



gottastch said:


> 10:00 a.m. here and I need to go grocery shopping. A dear friend is here, helping dear husband build shelving in the garage...I will need to feed him. He likes Mexican food but his wife doesn't like anything spicy so maybe he would appreciate something along that line. Enchiladas maybe and some rice...saw something called Pioneer Woman on the food channel yesterday morning and these recipes sure looked easy enough.
> 
> I am now on triangle #6 (of 8) on the Wingspan shawl...I hope to finish today or tomorrow for sure. I will post a photo when I get it done.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great news 5mmdpns - hope your mother feels better real soon - take care of yourself.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > quiet healing thoughts for you and your mother 5mmdpns - hope you both have a good nights sleep and are good as new in the morning.
> ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

daralene said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening. Had a friend come for dinner tonight (actually she brought dinner). Slow cooked pork shoulder in a crock pot with bar-b-que sauce with onions. Served with crusty bread, creamy cole slaw and chips.
> ...


They are just a memory as of this morning. My husband broke them in 2 and ate all the chocolate sides and left the vanilla for my friend and me.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - when do you leave? is fale's birthday this coming saturday - the 28th?

sam



myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wow daralene - that is a great pattern. lovely work.

sam



daralene said:


> Oh yes Myfanwy, that will be wonderful to see.
> 
> Here is a photo of my PHD. LOL
> The one color is turquoise and not sure if the colors show correctly. There is no white, so that must be the light. Pattern is emerging. No blocking yet so it will change a little with that.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > quiet healing thoughts for you and your mother 5mmdpns - hope you both have a good nights sleep and are good as new in the morning.
> ...


Thats wonderful news. And when she gets frustrated by the Bell's Palsy she can think of how much better it is than what was originally feared! which almost certainly wouldn't have cleared up after a time.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now almost 2 and I am caught up. I should go to bed.... Talked to brother for first time in 3 weeks.... Mom fell yesterday morning and was 'dizzy' etc. and unsteady when we did hair so she, again, did not want to go to grocery store. We did take her to dinner last night and we took her a cane. All was well, then she called at 10 AM not feeling right and I spent entire day with her, making all three meals, etc. I do not think she remembers how to use microwave and she wanted leftover fried fish and french fries for breakfast..... She will be going to MO for a week on Oct 12... but I have to change her kidney appointment and get her in to GP for prescription when we are done with the intro. pack of memory medication and a couple of other things first, like the final dental appointment and the eye shot. Brother called her today while I was there and has a cash offer on the AR house. YEAH...... Those of you that have followed my saga will be flabbergasted when I tell you that, in my conversation with brother Friday, he mentioned the "tiered" townhouse/duplex that he thought mom should live in up there........I asked about the "tiered" and it sounds just like a retirement/assisted living place..... you know,,, like the ones I wanted to investigate here ... only difference is the non-apartment type deal and we have a few that are townhouses/duplexes as well!!!!!! I
> 
> OK I really am going to bed. Night all.


Jynx, just catching-up with this week's postings. Sorry to hear of your mom's fall and her confusion. Also read of your frustration with your own MD. When your mom goes to visit with your brother, perhaps then he will see clearly what you've been trying to tell him and the rest of the family. I'm hoping if it is an assisted living facility he is looking at they have the additional facility of long term care, just in case that is needed in the future and there won't be the need of finding yet another location.

You have my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Wait till I tell DH when he gets home from a winery he is playing for that I have a PHD. Mine sure is a lot cheaper than the going rate. He will be shocked for sure. :shock:


Only one?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all of the well wishes. I think the worst part is not knowing anything. Especially how bad it is! I had no idea that I was having or had any kind of heart problem. The joys of aging!
> ...


[/quote]

Jynx, this is all just my opinion of what is going on in your body. And to recap, here are some facts as I know them from what you have posted. You have had lung cancer and there are lung scarring and diminished functions from that. You have asthma. You have been treated with steriods for the asthma and probably for the lung cancer. These inhalers that you used did contribute to the fungal infection in your bronchial tubes. You are unwilling to use inhaler medications to help you (and for some valid reasons). 
The Singular is not just a medication for COPD. It is also a medication used to treat indoor and outdoor allergens.
The Spiriva is not a steroid inhaler. It is used to prevent spasms in the broncial tubes. This is where the fungal infection was and possibly still is. It is not only used for people who have COPD.
Once you have a fungal infection settle into the lungs and lung tissues, and the primary fungal infection has cleared up, a secondary fungal infection may also set in. Regardless, the resulting damage from the first fungal infection may never ever leave or get better especially in compromised lungs.
Please go and make an appointment with your doctor and pulmonologist and work with them and not against them. You are tying their hands as to what they can do. They can not wave a magic wand and cure what can not be cured when you wont let them help you.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried to catch up spent the wholeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Day with Mother and step son sealed the kitchen porcelain tile floor and the main bathroom porcelain tile floor. They look fabulous. I hope you all have a good evening. I am exhausted and need to cash in and just veg. sorry, joe p.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> They are just a memory as of this morning. My husband broke them in 2 and ate all the chocolate sides and left the vanilla for my friend and me.


______________________________

Too funny. Reminds me of my childhood when I would squish the bottom of a candy to see what was in it and then leave it if I didn't want it. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I tried to catch up spent the wholeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Day with Mother and step son sealed the kitchen porcelain tile floor and the main bathroom porcelain tile floor. They look fabulous. I hope you all have a good evening. I am exhausted and need to cash in and just veg. sorry, joe p.


So wonderful to have those floors sealed. That should make such a positive difference. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

preston said:


> good to hear from you carol - hope help for your husband comes real quick. will you be going back to the shores of lake erie this fall?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam. We hope to get back soon. We do have to come back to close the cottage....drain the water, cover things up, etc. I love all weather out there, so I'm anxious to get back. If it's freezing....I still love it. The only heat in the cottage is a living room fire place. Makes for great cuddling at bedtime! 

Ohio has beautiful fall colors. Also, there are several farm stands in the area with local produce....I love that! We buy lots to bring back to Chicago and enjoy fresh veggies for a while.

Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jonibee said:


> We're entering the season of "comfort foods"..like beef stew, baked macaroni & cheese, roast pork, chicken pot pie etc.,I make my own apple sauce which my family prefers over store bought. There's nothing like the aromas of home cooking...I hope you enjoy your beans..mine are just about done.


Jonibee....I so agree....home cooking is best. In these times when we need to watch just about everything, I find that cooked from scratch is best. Additional things can be controlled to a greater degree (sugar, salt, fats, etc.). It's also just more satisfying. :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> myfanwy - when do you leave? is fale's birthday this coming saturday - the 28th?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Indeed the birthday is this Saturday- but the rellies won't be here until late on Sunday- I have his gift all ready- and am making a German Chocolate cake- that will keep me busy on the Friday. We go to Whangarei at a date yet to be determined- but worked around my busy schedule! Christchurch is for November 7th to 11th- so 6 weeks in the future!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I love autumn weather and the colours, though we don't get large amounts of colour in most areas of the state. Spring weather is also lovely. The weather currently is nice with a jumper on. I enjoy wearing jumpers though don't particulary like it when it is really cold. But I would rather be cold than hot. Probably auatumn is my favourite season because we are going into cold weather, whereas at this time the lovely warm days remind me of the heat to come. Sure glad I don't live somewhere where most summer days are over 100F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

daralene said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > They are just a memory as of this morning. My husband broke them in 2 and ate all the chocolate sides and left the vanilla for my friend and me.
> ...


Oh....so now I know who taught him how to do that!!! Whenever we get a box of chocolates especially the Whitman box that gives a diagram of what each piece is....he moves the pieces around and then sticks his fingernail in the bottom of most. If I complain he says, "it's just us".


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - when do you leave? is fale's birthday this coming saturday - the 28th?
> ...


Fale and I share a birthday.....come Saturday, 9/29.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY Fale!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

[

This is my 1st posting in Tea Party. I hope my venting about moving/health insurance is appropriate. I know my prob. and health issues are so minor from many KP friends. KP has opened has amazed me at the warmth and inspiration that KPers have given to members. I'm so thankful I have found this site. I'm no longer a lonely frustrated knitter, thank you all!
Grandma Jo (Joann)[/quote]

I'm glad you are sharing your experience & info. I am still researching the issue...and all info is helpful. Vent-away!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I will have to go to Carpinito Brothers Farms (the local produce store) to get some potatoes and onions for the staff luncheon(Baked Potato Bar) that the classified staff is hosting on Wednesday. I'm kind of in charge of it but I won't be able to attend as when my lunch time comes I have to leave early...

Prayers are being sent to everyone who has requested them. I still haven't heard anything from Martin and I will try again to reach him. Better get ready to go.[/quote]

Okay....where is the recipe for a Baked Potato Bar?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jynx, this is all just my opinion of what is going on in your body. And to recap, here are some facts as I know them from what you have posted. You have had lung cancer and there are lung scarring and diminished functions from that. You have asthma. You have been treated with steriods for the asthma and probably for the lung cancer. These inhalers that you used did contribute to the fungal infection in your bronchial tubes. You are unwilling to use inhaler medications to help you (and for some valid reasons).
> The Singular is not just a medication for COPD. It is also a medication used to treat indoor and outdoor allergens.
> The Spiriva is not a steroid inhaler. It is used to prevent spasms in the broncial tubes. This is where the fungal infection was and possibly still is. It is not only used for people who have COPD.
> Once you have a fungal infection settle into the lungs and lung tissues, and the primary fungal infection has cleared up, a secondary fungal infection may also set in. Regardless, the resulting damage from the first fungal infection may never ever leave or get better especially in compromised lungs.
> Please go and make an appointment with your doctor and pulmonologist and work with them and not against them. You are tying their hands as to what they can do. They can not wave a magic wand and cure what can not be cured when you wont let them help you.


Thanks foryour thoughts..... So glad that mom has a diagnosis that is not a stroke. DH had Bell's Palsey when we were in HS. Fortunately, his cleared completely. Nancy, of Sewing with Nancy also had this and you can see the monor rediual effects in her mouth.....

As to my situation. I had 2 lobes of lung removed but have very little diminished capacity, if any. I do not have asthma, have not been diagnosed with any allergies or tested for any. I did not use an inhaler or the Spriva but for 3-6weeks after surgery 3 years ago. I used an inhaler for one month per GP when first treating cough in Feb. ... also did steroid and antibiotics for cough on 3 different occasions.... antibiotics in Jan. and this month only for 2 weeks. The steroids were done three times, several months apart at different strengths. I was finally diagnosed by this new pulmonologist with a fungal infection of the trachea 3 months ago.... not the bronchial tubes or lungs. Scans of lungs and bronchia are good... I am not impeding Dr.... but have done all that all of them have said to no avail and will not accept these new meds without a discussion first because there has been no reason given for prescriptions, and I have no idea why we are no longer treating the diagnosed illness. I do not want to beome dependent on something that I am not even need so I want to know his thinking, how long to be on these, other possibilities.... *If* the fungal infection has moved..... then I should still be on the fungal meds. Don't know why the antibiotics were prescribed and sure don't know why Singulair is prescribed when i did 2 noths of allergy meds to no avail..... and the Spiriva may well be needed.... but I won't take it without knowing why....

I agree with Sam.... No Dr. should be changing meds or prescribing without talking to the patient and explaining situation, diagnosis, hoped results, how to use, etc. It seems they are just trying too many different things to see what sticks. I don't believe in following blindly when you have reservations. I do believe ligitamate concerns should be addressed. This telephone chain with the nurse is not getting questions answered. DH does not feel Dr. is taking this seriously, given my cancer history..... and 9 months of this is now doing damage. I worked very hard to expand lungs, etc. etc. and have no breathing issues until 9 months of hacking and no relief. they have only started in the past week and may all be stress related.... i don't know. I know that some damage has been done... and that is very upsetting.....

I will be meeting with the Dr. and already have a list of questions. I do not plan on being antagonistic, but some Dr.s do not take kindly to any discussion of their actions and then you have a hostile situation, which is not condusive to anyone....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Boy all this time change, time zone thinking is getting me in muddles! Happy birthday for the 29th! Charlies Aunt! Thank you!



charliesaunt said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

He's waking up and I need to finish trying to win a game of Gin Rummy, he always beats me, LOL.
Hugs and prayers..[/quote]

Marianne...my Dad was called "Lightening" because he went "down" so fast when he played Gin Rummy. He taught me how to play. One of his "secrets" was to never pick up anything that didn't complete a group. Also, throw away the high counting cards fairly early. Hope you win soon!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam.... I may go to another Dr... just that this is my second pulmonologist (not for this, but the other guy was the one who diagnised cancer)and it is hard to find another who is not a partner of one of these guys and still in my insurance network..... I am glad to know that a cough is not your normal mode. Who knows, I may have bronchitis.... but he didn't say that 3 months ago when he saw me and he has done nothing to discover it anew..... I just want explanations for actions.... Your Dr. sounds great. I'm a pretty fair communicator, but I also believe very strongly that it is my health and they should talk to *me* about it and listen to my input.... if for no other reason than to correct my misconceptions or to calm my needles (?) fears.... Guess my patience is just plum gone.....

Thanks so much for the info on Slim Jim..... I have no problem with replacing garage door or insulating the one we have..... the walls have insulation, but maybe not as much as they could. Heating is one thing.... I can afford that.... TX A/C costs..... not so much..... I will call one of the dealers before next summer and see what they think of our situation. That is more costly than I expected... Sure couldn't do the whole house that way, as we have about 2600 square feet...... That would take 6 units your size..... OUCH... As it is, we have two regular units... one up and one down.... The one in my studio is kept at the extremes of the thermometer unless I am actually up there... That room is the size of a 2 car garage....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, this is all just my opinion of what is going on in your body. And to recap, here are some facts as I know them from what you have posted. You have had lung cancer and there are lung scarring and diminished functions from that. You have asthma. You have been treated with steriods for the asthma and probably for the lung cancer. These inhalers that you used did contribute to the fungal infection in your bronchial tubes. You are unwilling to use inhaler medications to help you (and for some valid reasons).
> ...


I hear your frustrations Jynx and am truly sorry for them. The one medication may be the one that they want to try you on to stop the coughing. Jynx, if you feel you are up for it, take all your medications that you are currently on and have been on and what the docs want to put you on and go and see your pharmacist. Pharmacists are medical doctors who have to know about the body and the diseases and go further than a GP in that they also study medications and the total impact they have on the body. Take with you all of your diagnosises that you have had and talk to him about all your concerns. The pharmacist may be able to suggest a better medication or something that you can take to your doctor as a possible treatment. At the least the pharmacist would be able to recommend a medication that could stop the coughing. Crossed fingers and prayers for you too!  
(I am sorry for any misunderstandings I may have had on my part about your health). Better days have to come for you. :thumbup:
Also a COPD test takes about a half hour in a special controlled climatized closed in booth where you do your breathing testing. It is run by a respiratory technician with special qualifications. A diagnosis is made at the time the test is done and the respiratory tech goes over the findings with you. At least that is how it is done here in Canada with the latest equipment. Ask your docs about it. No drugs or additional things are necessary. Just you are needed.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I will have to go to Carpinito Brothers Farms (the local produce store) to get some potatoes and onions for the staff luncheon(Baked Potato Bar) that the classified staff is hosting on Wednesday. I'm kind of in charge of it but I won't be able to attend as when my lunch time comes I have to leave early...
> 
> Prayers are being sent to everyone who has requested them. I still haven't heard anything from Martin and I will try again to reach him. Better get ready to go.


Okay....where is the recipe for a Baked Potato Bar? Carol (IL)[/quote]

The baked potato bar is just baked potatoes and all the trimmings to put on top. Sour cream, butter, onions, chili, etc. and then we will probably have some salads or side dishes, desserts and someone signed up to bring broccoli (yuk).

It is 6:15pm here it has been a lovely day here. I got the steamer out and steamed cleaned the kitchen floor. Then I fixed stuffed green peppers for dinner and they are about to come out of the oven in about 2 minutes so I will be going now (after I finally got caught up again).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Daralene... the bag is looking great.... love the colors. I also love brussel sprouts and we buy them fresh whenever possible. (I'm actually pretty happy with the frozen, but DH swears he can taste a big difference.) I'll hae to dig out a recipe I have for marinating them and serving with toothpicks as a party food..... I'll find it beforethe holidays.... as it used to be a staple with holiday entertaining..... Sorry that thumbs are still an issue.... Have you tried the bowl of microwaved uncooked rice to plunge your hands in.... just for some comfort/relief?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

You don't see the cake because it all got gobbled up!
Carol 9IL0


rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, I am picturing a huge circle of armchairs, with lots of people reclined back, sipping coffee. lol I don't see any cake though!! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene... the bag is looking great.... love the colors. I also love brussel sprouts and we buy them fresh whenever possible. (I'm actually pretty happy with the frozen, but DH swears he can taste a big difference.) I'll hae to dig out a recipe I have for marinating them and serving with toothpicks as a party food..... I'll find it beforethe holidays.... as it used to be a staple with holiday entertaining..... Sorry that thumbs are still an issue.... Have you tried the bowl of microwaved uncooked rice to plunge your hands in.... just for some comfort/relief?


The rice idea is a good one! My hands do bother me sometimes. I usually just knit through it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Daralene...thank you for the good wishes. It is frustrating....plus, for now, we just sit day after day...waiting for treatment that we know will help. IN the meantime he deteriorates....it's hard to watch and trying to keep his spirits up....Thanks again.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I will have to go to Carpinito Brothers Farms (the local produce store) to get some potatoes and onions for the staff luncheon(Baked Potato Bar) that the classified staff is hosting on Wednesday. I'm kind of in charge of it but I won't be able to attend as when my lunch time comes I have to leave early...
> 
> Prayers are being sent to everyone who has requested them. I still haven't heard anything from Martin and I will try again to reach him. Better get ready to go.


Okay....where is the recipe for a Baked Potato Bar?
Carol (IL)[/quote]

I assumed the bar was a table with baked potatoes on it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I hear your frustrations Jynx and am truly sorry for them. The one medication may be the one that they want to try you on to stop the coughing. Jynx, if you feel you are up for it, take all your medications that you are currently on and have been on and what the docs want to put you on and go and see your pharmacist. Pharmacists are medical doctors who have to know about the body and the diseases and go further than a GP in that they also study medications and the total impact they have on the body. Take with you all of your diagnosises that you have had and talk to him about all your concerns. The pharmacist may be able to suggest a better medication or something that you can take to your doctor as a possible treatment. At the least the pharmacist would be able to recommend a medication that could stop the coughing. Crossed fingers and prayers for you too!
> (I am sorry for any misunderstandings I may have had on my part about your health). Better days have to come for you. :thumbup:
> Also a COPD test takes about a half hour in a special controlled climatized closed in booth where you do your breathing testing. It is run by a respiratory technician with special qualifications. A diagnosis is made at the time the test is done and the respiratory tech goes over the findings with you. At least that is how it is done here in Canada with the latest equipment. Ask your docs about it. No drugs or additional things are necessary. Just you are needed.


Thanks,,,, we have two pharmacy technicians in the family, one of whom owns her own place. I have also had another Dr. look at all the different meds tried over the nine months and have that input.... I have a friend whose son is a respiratory specialist and he has given me his input on this situation. We have also checked out the various treatments suggested by Mayo Clinic for the diaqgnosed fungal infection and plan to ask about those as possibilities, tough i can already see some good reasons why he may not want to pursue on of them. I am only taking one med. for this right now and it will be done at the end of the week. The constant change is one of my concerns.

The reason I need to have a clear understanding of his methods and thoughts is that I have to know that I can work with and trust my pulmonologist should I have a relapse. The last one almost cost me my life and I have to know that my input is heard and considered if there would be a return of the cancer. If this isn't the right fit, I need to find the right one before there is a real life threatening emergency. I have done a huge amount of research and have some definite ideas about what I would want considered in my treatment. I also have a DD who was pre-med. She changed fields but has a lot of medical knowledge and is a super researcher. She disagreed with her Dr.'s plan for her breast reconstruction, researched the available options and newest techniques, found the treatment she wanted and then tracked down the best Dr. in the field to do it..... She also was my best medical advocate when I was ill and can ask very specific questions and understand the replies. I respect many in the medical field, but that doesn't make them infallible or an expert on what is right for each person. I have found mistakes in my CT-scans, mistakes in billing and mistakes in meds so I do always pay attention to what is being done to and for me. I know we'll get it handled eventually, but sooner would be better.....

Yes, the test is done the same way here but it is hard to pass a breathing test when coughing.... and my tests have always been passed with flying colors in the past, though that particular one was never done or thought necessary. Since this pulmonologist has not done any testing, I have to question on what he is basing his treatments. Just one of the questions..... I have no need to '"like" my Dr's but we do have to have a good working realtionship, open communication, respect and understanding of expectations and goals..... This Dr. and I aren't there yet.....

You are so lucky to have a good working relationship with the medical staff that treat your mother and father..... I know you would not accept less for them and I know you would question them if you were not clear on their treatment or care...... Everyone should have a medical advocate and sometimes it is up to us to be our own.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Daralene...thank you for the good wishes. It is frustrating....plus, for now, we just sit day after day...waiting for treatment that we know will help. IN the meantime he deteriorates....it's hard to watch and trying to keep his spirits up....Thanks again.
> Carol (IL)


It has always been a puzzle to me why the insurance companies can deny a particular treatment when a Dr. that they have approved is the one suggesting the treatment. It seems they tie the hands of the Dr.s that are trying to help. I do understand percentages, risk factors, odds, and untested meds.... but there are lots of clinical trials... and the Dr. should have more say in what he finds best for the patient. After all, he is the one who is *seeing* the patient. I sure hope that you have a successful appeal.... One of the big problems going on right now, according to two of the Dr.s I know who are even accepting Medicare patients, Medicare is taking their complete alloted time to make any decisions... nothing is being resolved quickly and I feel like that is neglect by ommission..... The replacement insurances are still Medicare based and so those decisions affect us all.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October. 

Nice colorwork, Daralene...good for you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October.
> 
> Nice colorwork, Daralene...good for you!!!


Love the colours- Shelves in the garage sounds like storage space happening- Do you get to use some?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely shawl! I guess I need to start thinking about doing one!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Wingspan...... I just love seeing how the colors play out as the project grows..... Yours is lovely and very gentle in transitions. You certainly made short work of that project.... you are on a roll........... Nice work....


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great shaw karen - love the color - you should did it fast enough.

sam



gottastch said:


> DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October.
> 
> Nice colorwork, Daralene...good for you!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in and checking up on everyone in TP land. A quick trip to Home Depot and out to lunch - first time in a while for DH and I. He's feeling pretty good today so "make hay"...
> ...


Thanks Daralene I will let him know - your purse is just magic! I am looking forward to seeing the finished project - nice job.....AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October.
> 
> Nice colorwork, Daralene...good for you!!!


Your wingspan has really turned out so nice Kathy - that was fast girl! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Dreamweaver - I know how frustrating and frightening it gets when a symptom or illness hangs on with no improvement or progress in the right direction. You are absolutely right to question the Dr. and verify his course of treatment. And you should continue to question any changes as you go along. It sounds like you had a close call before and it is your right to understand and feel comfortable with your treatment. Wishing you all the best- AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Dreamweaver - I know how frustrating and frightening it gets when a symptom or illness hangs on with no improvement or progress in the right direction. You are absolutely right to question the Dr. and verify his course of treatment. And you should continue to question any changes as you go along. It sounds like you had a close call before and it is your right to understand and feel comfortable with your treatment. Wishing you all the best- AZ


Yep,,, i am frustrated. Stopped at traget on the y homeand picked up some old fashioned cough syrup. I'm just going to do a little elf medicating while I wait for an appointment. My track record cant really fall any farther than his....

I'm bushed and off to bed. Another day, anothe Dr. Everyone sleep well.....

Sure wish we had heard from Mariianne again... but I'm goingto assume everything is on an improved status...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > charliesaunt said:
> ...


Uh oh...I got caught. :roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to go to Carpinito Brothers Farms (the local produce store) to get some potatoes and onions for the staff luncheon(Baked Potato Bar) that the classified staff is hosting on Wednesday. I'm kind of in charge of it but I won't be able to attend as when my lunch time comes I have to leave early...
> ...


The baked potato bar is just baked potatoes and all the trimmings to put on top. Sour cream, butter, onions, chili, etc. and then we will probably have some salads or side dishes, desserts and someone signed up to bring broccoli (yuk).

It is 6:15pm here it has been a lovely day here. I got the steamer out and steamed cleaned the kitchen floor. Then I fixed stuffed green peppers for dinner and they are about to come out of the oven in about 2 minutes so I will be going now (after I finally got caught up again).[/quote]
_________________________________

The broccoli would be my favorite addition, so thanks to the broccoli bringer.

;-)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i need to get away from the jigsaw puzzles and go to bed - see you in the am - myfanwy should be about done with her bread for the day.

sam


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene... the bag is looking great.... love the colors. I also love brussel sprouts and we buy them fresh whenever possible. (I'm actually pretty happy with the frozen, but DH swears he can taste a big difference.) I'll hae to dig out a recipe I have for marinating them and serving with toothpicks as a party food..... I'll find it beforethe holidays.... as it used to be a staple with holiday entertaining..... Sorry that thumbs are still an issue.... Have you tried the bowl of microwaved uncooked rice to plunge your hands in.... just for some comfort/relief?


Thank you...so funny that when I went back to knitting I thought I had finished the second pattern and all of a sudden nothing was matching. It was very late last night when I finished. I finally figured out that I hadn't finished the last two rows of the pattern and then everything fit into place. Must've dreamt I finished the second section. Three more to go.
Hadn't heard of that for the hands. Will do. Thanks.
Looking forward to your recipe for marinating the brussel sprouts. Our grocery store has a marinade they sell and they use it on their brussel sprouts. I tried abbreviating that but it sounded XXXX, so I am spelling them out. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll bet your recipe is great. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Daralene...thank you for the good wishes. It is frustrating....plus, for now, we just sit day after day...waiting for treatment that we know will help. IN the meantime he deteriorates....it's hard to watch and trying to keep his spirits up....Thanks again.
> Carol (IL)


Hugs and prayers that you can get the help needed. Don't give up. This is the time to put your armour on.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October.
> 
> Nice colorwork, Daralene...good for you!!!


What a gorgeous wingspan. I saw on KP where one person was using theirs as a wall hanging as it was so beautiful. I imagine you will be wearing yours as the perfect weather is arriving for it. Great job and I love it.

Thank you. I'm just so thrilled with it. DH even commented on it and how proud he is of me. Can't believe I am doing it. Much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thank you. Not done yet but think it was Sorlenna that said about PHd's, so I told my DH when he got done that I had several PHd's and he looked surprised till I told him what it meant. Thought since someone mentioned we weren't about knitting it would be good to show our work even if it is a project half done. ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dreamweaver - I know how frustrating and frightening it gets when a symptom or illness hangs on with no improvement or progress in the right direction. You are absolutely right to question the Dr. and verify his course of treatment. And you should continue to question any changes as you go along. It sounds like you had a close call before and it is your right to understand and feel comfortable with your treatment. Wishing you all the best- AZ
> ...


So glad we still have you with us Dreamweaver after your close call with the doctors before. Now we want you to have quality of life again without the constant coughing. Here's to a solution soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A little bird (wren) told me that today...Monday the 24th is Sam's Birthday!!!
Happy Birthday To You, Happy Birthday To You!!! Have a wonderful day Sam - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love to see all these beautiful 'knittings', you are all so clever. 
What do you do with the rice in the microwave? My hands are fine, but I have a friend who has bother with hers.
Hope you get a resolution soon Jynx, a continuous cough can be so wearing. DH has been coughing for weeks now, although it's nothing like as bad as at the start where it was actually making him sick, and he's been told it's probably whooping cough which has been making an appearance here. He was sent for a chest x-ray which was clear, so it seems to be a 'keep it til it gets better' kind of thing.
Sounds like you're really looking forward to your trip to see the GS, Julie, mine should be arriving about then, due on the 10th of November, but they seem to let them go over by 2 weeks before they induce.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> A little bird (wren) told me that today...Monday the 24th is Sam's Birthday!!!
> Happy Birthday To You, Happy Birthday To You!!! Have a wonderful day Sam - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Many happy returns Sam!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > A little bird (wren) told me that today...Monday the 24th is Sam's Birthday!!!
> ...


Sam, wishing you a Happy Birthday!!!!!!
And many, many more.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thought this was a pretty bolero and the pattern is free:
Small printing though, so I will have to enlarge....
http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/14732/

I'm off to watch a few episodes of Doc Martin and hope sleep will come soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Sam, Happy birthday to you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just going to do a little elf medicating while I wait for an appointment.


Whats wrong with the poor little elves? lol Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAppy Birthday Sam. Hope the family treat you well.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam, hope you get thoroughly spoilt by the family, you deserve it.

Tessa


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Sam. Hope you have a super relaxed day. x


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > My CT came back clear, my doctor can't hear anything when she listens to my lungs, but when I laugh, I sound like I have bronchitis, and I start coughing badly.
> ...


Dreamweaver,
I totally understand not wanting your doctor's office to treat you like a hostile patient. You would never get appointments, and your doctor would just treat you like a nuisance, until you finally gave up to go to another doctor.
My doctor diagnosed my COPD by listening to my cough, once she finally heard it, and asked What time of day does it happen, how often, do I cough anything up, do I feel like I'm wheezing, hard to climb stairs/walk. That's all the questions I can remember. lol You may not have it, but if they haven't checked it out, they probably should. I'm not at the stage to have to use inhalers yet.
I'm doing OK with my medical problems. Sometimes I actually forget that I have them! lol But then, later, they hit me in the face. 
I will keep you in my prayers, along with everyone else on here. 
Yes, getting older is the pits. 
Roberta

:thumbdown:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!! Wishing you the best of days!
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL I know cmaliza! Sam ate it all! hahahaha
He must have wanted to celebrate his birthday early.
Roberta



cmaliza said:


> You don't see the cake because it all got gobbled up!
> Carol 9IL0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, 6:40 am. Just caught up on the tp.


Happy Birthday Sam.

May you get spoiled rotten today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Daralene beautiful work! Want to try that myself someday. Kathy your wingspan is gorgeous! I have that project saved to make someday. (among a million others!lol) Jynx you have to proactive when it comes to medical care and ask ask ask. your right you need to have good communication with your doctor and its not always easy to find someone who will listen to you and willingly let you participate in your own care. Keep trying and you will get what you need. 

Made the raw apple cake last night, yummy!! poured some vanilla yogurt on top of mine was very good. Dont remember who posted the recipe thank you though!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October.
> ...


I wish I could get my hands of some of that storage, Myfanwy. Dear husband's father was in the Navy so they moved every 4 years and he never got to keep much. Our home is the longest he's ever lived anyplace and he has been busy, over the years, filling every nook and cranny in the garage with all kinds of things. It was time for a more permanent solution to storage for him and luckily, a dear friend of ours is a structural engineer. He helped draw up plans and told dear husband what to purchase so yesterday was construction day! I got off easy...all I had to do was feed them


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice Wingspan...... I just love seeing how the colors play out as the project grows..... Yours is lovely and very gentle in transitions. You certainly made short work of that project.... you are on a roll........... Nice work....


Thanks Jynx! I did get it done pretty fast but it was a much easier knit than I anticipated. Even with the one big 'oops' I had, I was still able to get it done quickly. I'm glad I made it and anyone that thinks it is hard, go and download the free pattern from Ravelry.com and check it out...only short rows 

Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daralene beautiful work! Want to try that myself someday. Kathy your wingspan is gorgeous! I have that project saved to make someday. (among a million others!lol) Jynx you have to proactive when it comes to medical care and ask ask ask. your right you need to have good communication with your doctor and its not always easy to find someone who will listen to you and willingly let you participate in your own care. Keep trying and you will get what you need.
> 
> Made the raw apple cake last night, yummy!! poured some vanilla yogurt on top of mine was very good. Dont remember who posted the recipe thank you though!


Thanks puplover. It was a fun knit...might make another...I have a 100 gr skein of Bernat Sox yarn in browns/blues called Wooded Denim that I think would look nice.

The raw apple cake was my mom's recipe. I seem to remember some kind of a vanilla sauce she made once to drizzle over but I remember it being very rich...too rich (if that is possible) so I'm sure the vanilla yogurt was delicious on top!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Sam! I hope you have a wonderful day filled with all things you enjoy!!!!!!

Kathy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sam. May you have the very best day ever.

Kathy, I, too, just finished my first wingspan. Did you do anything to the edges? I'm not liking the edges but I haven't blocked it yet. Maybe that will help.

Joy (WI)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Sam. May you have the very best day ever.
> 
> Kathy, I, too, just finished my first wingspan. Did you do anything to the edges? I'm not liking the edges but I haven't blocked it yet. Maybe that will help.
> 
> Joy (WI)


I haven't done anything to the edges...don't think I will, I kind of like the way they look...what do you think, WI Joy? Oops guess this is a bit blurry - sorry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sam! I hope it is filled with blessings!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM !!!!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam! Hope you enjoy the day.

Flockie


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathy,

Your edges look fine. I think what I'm dissatisfied with is where I cast on the additional stitches. For future reference, what kind of cast on did you do?

I will block it today and see what I think. If it were for me, I probably would let it go but it is a gift.

Joy (WI)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Your edges look fine. I think what I'm dissatisfied with is where I cast on the additional stitches. For future reference, what kind of cast on did you do?
> 
> ...


I used the reverse loop cast-on for those additional stitches. Which method did you use?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sam! Hope you have everything you want today. 

I'm missing out on this tea party, but oh, well...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam! I hope you have a fantastic day with lots of attention from the family. Don't you usually bake your own pie? I want to say it is sour cherry pie? Whatever you have I know it will be superb!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Dear Sam,
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> What do you do with the rice in the microwave? My hands are fine, but I have a friend who has bother with hers.


Put uncooked rice in a container....like a rectangular food storage container....... or a bowl...... something large enough to put your hand in and bury it in the rice...... Heat the rice in the microwave and then put your hand in it.... Go slow in 15 second increments to find the temp. that is right for you..... Place hand in the rice. The rice holds the warmth for a bit and just makes your hand feel better. You can put the top on that container and just have it dedicated to heat therapy... Since the rice can go all over your hand, it is much more effective than a heating pad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to do a little elf medicating while I wait for an appointment.
> ...


  :lol:  I reread that this morning too and can see just how poor my typing gets when tired..... Sure do need spell check on the laptop... Then again....... if I could get the elves loopy enough, maybe they would do the housework.... Irish DH used to tell me to leave milk out forthe leprechauns when the house got to looking a lottle ragged... (They never showed up... I think whiskey would have been more effective...)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I see that Preston and theWren both celebrate birthdays today!!! Does this mean you get double the sour cherry pie with ice cream today? Hickory may like some pie too! Happy birthday to you and may you be truly loved today and all this next year. I wish you to be in good health or as best as it can be for you this year! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks 5MMDNPS I don't think I would have found it xx


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam, and many more!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Thanks 5MMDNPS I don't think I would have found it xx


You are welcome glad to have you back, maybe you will tell us a bit of what you have been up to while you were away??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

2mchyrn said:


> Hi Sam and StellaK.
> I really understand the health insurance issue. I didn't realize that $$ Medicare reimbursements are different in each state. Therefore, you really need a good suplemental insurance such as StellaK has. Health insurance has me trapped in CA or OR -- I have a Kaiser Senior Advantage Plan. Kaiser is a great medical group insurance. Kaiser only has medical offices and hospitals in CA, OR, WDC, HI -- I may have missed one state. I would like to move to WA to be closer to 2 Sons -- 1 lives in Shoreline (Seattle Suburb) and 1 in Post Falls, ID (works in Spokane/GD lives in Spokane with her Mom). Unfortunately, if I moved to WA I would have to "roll over" to Group Health Insurance. I pay $95/mo with $15 co pay for Dr. visits and $20 for lab/Xray also, $10 for RX. The $95 also optical and some dental. In order to receive the same health insurance benefits Also, did you know that Medicare coverage changes from state to state.I have with Kaiser/Medicare I would have to pay approx $400/mo. with Group Health -- spent long phone calls with Grp. Health Financial Advisors. So, this Grandma is forced to live in CA or OR in order to keep my low cost health insurance. Unfortunately, my Sons have a problem understanding my not moving so, I did the math for them and showed them my monthly $$s and then all my expenses with Kaiser and 1 with Grp. Health. They said move to OR but, the weather in CA, relatives and friends would be very hard to leave. Sorry to vent about this medical insurance prob I have.
> 
> Sam, have you looked into the AARP supplemental plans? It is unfortunate that a Sr. citizen in the U.S.A. has to struggle to find a "bargain" health insurance but, we live in a country that is "free" with a wonderful Constitution.
> ...


I realize every state is different, but I thought Medicare Advantage Plans (a retiree HMO kind of healthcare) such as the Humana Advantage & Kaiser Plan were available in every State....usually States allow for a change in enrollment for moving into state, etc. along with allowing the once a year open enrollment. Does WA offer any of these plans that would be an alternative to the Group Health or is this a work-sponsored retiree plan?

Some States allowed extra help for Medicare part D prescription coverage, but because States are having financial problems (I know Illinois is), they've cut back on some of these coverages...that may be why levels for Part D are changing.

It sure can get confusing.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and good evening everyone! Fall weather is definitly here - I have been running the furnace all week already as the cold has set in.
> Time to think about Thanksgiving up here for the Canadian friends, we get Thanksgiving the second Monday in October. I think the USA celebrates sometime the last week of November? Not sure when others celebrate Thanksgiving. Likely the NZ and Australian Thanksgiving is in May/June?
> 
> Pumpkins and all fall harvesting is being done now and some are finished already.
> ...


Like the sound of the chicken casserole it sounds so simple.Have got my slow cooker out but not used it yet but the horrible weather we've got just now makes you really fancy casserole. We've got heavy rain and winds with flood warnings----ugh


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It's a red letter day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM Hope it is the first day of a wonderful new year...

I did not realize you had been a teacher... Seems we have a Lot of teachers and nurses on TP.... lotd of caring and nurturing people. What was your subject?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still behind in reading posts but I see it's Sam's Birthday!! Happy Birthday Sam!!!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam,seems i've caught up with you on just the right day Enjoy!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello and Great Monday to all!

Happy Birthday, Sam/Preston!!! I'll toast your birthday with some of the apple cake I'm making today.

Love the TP this week---the recipes are wonderful and the knitting projects are beautiful.

Prayers of thanks going out that better health news is happening for some of you----and healing prayers for those who are having struggles! Family and Health are so important!!

Thanks to all who sent congrats on DD's honor---it was held indoors due to rain--plus the home team football game was really lousy. We had a wonderful time though.

Spent Saturday at an Apple Orchard - called around to 4 different places before we found one who had apples - we had an early frost so this is not a good year. We ended up having a sunny albeit windy Fall day and did get some apples, pumpkin donuts, and home grown popcorn. I'll be cooking most of the day. We were able to meet up with our DS and family & this is a picture of our GD who just turned 7 mos.

I love the pictures of Venice and Greece---our daughter from Springfield was there earlier this year on a Norwegian cruise---I think we're putting this on our "next" big trip - need to start saving the pennies for 3 years from now or so.

Love to all - off to do errands.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

gottastch said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy,
> ...


I did the thumb cast on.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Welllllllllllllll, Sam, Happy Birthday from me and mine. I suppose you know how we all admire you and your patience with us and your nurturing comments that hit the spot when we need it. We all like your working the TP the way you do and it is a loving place to sit and "have a cuppa" I love that saying you have. 

I have thought of you a lot lately but have not said much to anyone and I apologize but you know the situation. I like your attentiveness here and hope you will rest and take care of yourself to have many more years. joe p.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rookie..... "Them There Eyes" what beautiful baby blues... She is just adorable and looks like a little blonde porcelain doll. What a cutie....

Sure wish I could pop in for taste of that apple cake... it sounds delicious..... and glad your celebration was moved inside. We sat in the rain at last Friday's game and the girls never got to perform. Glad we have a 2 week break now.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


mmmmmm, :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


I guess mine is also called twisted loop cast-on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For anyone who's cooking up apples this Fall - you can substitute some of the cinnamon in the recipe by using the little "red hot" cinnamon candies that are used in decorating etc. We put them in the apple pie in an apple type dishes and the kids try to see if they can find some unmelted ones---there's no reason more unbaked ones can't go on top....just fun and flavorful!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

How lovely and thoughtful of you to round up the pictures of Sam's favorite snacks/flavors for his birthday, 5mm. You are so kind and generous. I had to smile as I scrolled down through them and thought of you thinking of Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Chayjan said:


> Thanks 5MMDNPS I don't think I would have found it xx


Welcome back chayjan. Hope you are all settled into your new home.
Lin x


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Such a pretty little one, Rookie Retiree.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love those Red Hots and also hate them... It was one of those that chipped my tooth many years a ago!!!!! Gosh, i haven't seen those in awhile. We always put them on our Valentine cookies too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello and Great Monday to all!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sam/Preston!!! I'll toast your birthday with some of the apple cake I'm making today.
> 
> ...


She's just gorgeous! What's her name?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do with the rice in the microwave? My hands are fine, but I have a friend who has bother with hers.
> ...


They used to use parafin like this.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 2mchyrn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and StellaK.
> ...


Plans available vary greatly from state to state and even within a state. But I'm very happy with straight medicare, though the medigap cost is a problem.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Such a pretty little one, Rookie Retiree.


Thanks....she's pretty special and precious to us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Addison Elizabeth



KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and Great Monday to all!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love those Red Hots and also hate them... It was one of those that chipped my tooth many years a ago!!!!! Gosh, i haven't seen those in awhile. We always put them on our Valentine cookies too.


We used to be able to buy them as "theater candy" in the boxes along with Dots, JuJuBees, etc., but lately I've only found them in the cake decorating areas in the stores. I love them...but then I also like the HotTamale candies.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh brother, I went from finishing the Wingspan to finding yet another pattern for knitted hexagons. I don't know what my problem is with these little things and why I HAVE to knit them. I've found a few patterns but I think I like this one the best. Here is the link:

http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/hexagon-knitting/

The yarn I used is thinner than medium, aran or worsted weight but maybe is a little thicker than light worsted or DK...you'd have to knit your own sample to see for size. I used size 2 double-pointed needles and my hexagon measures 4 1/2 inches across...don't know what I will do with it yet or if there will be more but I like how this one is knit from the outside and finishes in the center. This is more of my 'mystery fiber' yarn. I know I shouldn't call it that but I just can't resist


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it's certainly pretty yarn and well-knit.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well, it's certainly pretty yarn and well-knit.


Awww, thank you!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Put uncooked rice in a container....like a rectangular food storage container....... or a bowl...... something large enough to put your hand in and bury it in the rice...... Heat the rice in the microwave and then put your hand in it.... Go slow in 15 second increments to find the temp. that is right for you..... Place hand in the rice. The rice holds the warmth for a bit and just makes your hand feel better. You can put the top on that container and just have it dedicated to heat therapy... Since the rice can go all over your hand, it is much more effective than a heating pad.
> ...


And they still do. You can get a home version paraffin bath for as low as $60. The rice is just cheaper alternative readily available. I love the feel of the paraffin.... many , many years ago, it was given to me in a PT session for my wrist.... Heaven!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the hexagon..... yousure do a better job of blocking that I do..... This could be a great leftovers project..


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the hexagon..... yousure do a better job of blocking that I do..... This could be a great leftovers project..


Thanks, Jynx! I was thinking the same thing...easy to take along in my bag. Even I should be able to keep the pattern in my head (though sometimes I wonder about my brain)! Oh heck, I can fold up the pattern and take it with - hahahahaha. I can print another off for filing purposes, in case I lose the other...gotta have a Plan B


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the hexagon..... yousure do a better job of blocking that I do..... This could be a great leftovers project..


right on, Jynx. Makes a great coffee mug matt IMHO! Need some Christmassy colored ones!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love the hexagon..... yousure do a better job of blocking that I do..... This could be a great leftovers project..
> ...


plan B always works and if there is no plan B, then go with plan C!!! :lol:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh brother, I went from finishing the Wingspan to finding yet another pattern for knitted hexagons. I don't know what my problem is with these little things and why I HAVE to knit them. I've found a few patterns but I think I like this one the best. Here is the link:
> 
> http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/hexagon-knitting/


Thank you for posting this link. I tried knitting a yarmulke that ended similarly to this hexagon. I couldn't figure out how to end it like the instructions said (and I didn't like how my work looked) so I frogged the entire thing.

I may try that pattern again now that I have this visual.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Tea Party people!! dot your eyes and cross your teas! It is National Punctuation Day. oh, need some commas in here or something, Joe P, teacher, give us a lil bit o heads up with this one, Texas style punctuations!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

like the edge kathy - think i would not do anything to it either.

sam



gottastch said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday, Sam. May you have the very best day ever.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sending many prayers your way for you and Ben.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i taught mostly third and fourth grade - was head of the english department in the junior high for two years - what i usually don't tell people - i was the engish department.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> It's a red letter day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM Hope it is the first day of a wonderful new year...
> 
> I did not realize you had been a teacher... Seems we have a Lot of teachers and nurses on TP.... lotd of caring and nurturing people. What was your subject?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam,
How is Momma and puppies doing? Sure hope you are getting some sleep here and there. I love puppy breath, nothing sweeter and seeing little fat tummies are delightful. Give them all lots of petting from me.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


When you have 8 or 10 of these little ones done, then you can sew them together and let your imagination go wild....then 16 or 20????


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party people!! dot your eyes and cross your teas! It is National Punctuation Day. oh, need some commas in here or something, Joe P, teacher, give us a lil bit o heads up with this one, Texas style punctuations!


Thank you for letting us know!!!! LOL. I love hearing about Talk like a Pirate day and now National Punctuation Day . Learn something new every day.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

very cute gd rookie retiree.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello and Great Monday to all!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sam/Preston!!! I'll toast your birthday with some of the apple cake I'm making today.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i taught mostly third and fourth grade - was head of the english department in the junior high for two years - what i usually don't tell people - i was the engish department.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


*chuckles* Sam, maybe you can give us some hints on the punctuations and stuff? It is National Punctuation Day. What was your most unreadable paper handed in to you that was punctuation-absent when you were teaching?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh brother, I went from finishing the Wingspan to finding yet another pattern for knitted hexagons. I don't know what my problem is with these little things and why I HAVE to knit them. I've found a few patterns but I think I like this one the best. Here is the link:
> 
> http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/hexagon-knitting/
> 
> You did a fantastic job. It's so pretty and neat.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Love your plan C for these!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wow 5mmdpns - i could just dive in - my favorite things - thanks. i would need a bigger spoon for the peanut butter. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I see that Preston and theWren both celebrate birthdays today!!! Does this mean you get double the sour cherry pie with ice cream today? Hickory may like some pie too! Happy birthday to you and may you be truly loved today and all this next year. I wish you to be in good health or as best as it can be for you this year! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> wow 5mmdpns - i could just dive in - my favorite things - thanks. i would need a bigger spoon for the peanut butter. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You just need many more spoonfuls of little spoons!! puppies would be thankful for a lil swipe of pb on the tip of their noses but Hickory would clean it all off and then go for the pie!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to You,Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday Dear Sam,Happy Birthday to You, And Many More!!!!

Best Wishes


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nicely done kathy - what a great quilt that would make - but think how many you would need. it would make a nice wip.

sam



gottastch said:


> Oh brother, I went from finishing the Wingspan to finding yet another pattern for knitted hexagons. I don't know what my problem is with these little things and why I HAVE to knit them. I've found a few patterns but I think I like this one the best. Here is the link:
> 
> http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/hexagon-knitting/
> 
> The yarn I used is thinner than medium, aran or worsted weight but maybe is a little thicker than light worsted or DK...you'd have to knit your own sample to see for size. I used size 2 double-pointed needles and my hexagon measures 4 1/2 inches across...don't know what I will do with it yet or if there will be more but I like how this one is knit from the outside and finishes in the center. This is more of my 'mystery fiber' yarn. I know I shouldn't call it that but I just can't resist


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'm seeing something like a Grandmother's Flower Garden quilt in those...says the woman who started a fabric one over 20 years ago and still hasn't finished it... :shock: Actually, I'd forgotten about it...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

going on six in the evening here - a cool but sunny day - even in full sun my dog yard did not hit seventy today - a definite fall day.

thank you one and all for the birthday greetings - i am a little confused though - the numbers keep going up - what's with that?

heidi and marie baked my cherry pie. lol

sam

not sure if the grandchildren realize it is my birthday or not. they signed a card but doubt if the older ones know when it is - so goes the new generation. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> going on six in the evening here - a cool but sunny day - even in full sun my dog yard did not hit seventy today - a definite fall day.
> 
> thank you one and all for the birthday greetings - i am a little confused though - the numbers keep going up - what's with that?
> 
> ...


*sigh* Fact of life, Sam, sometimes confusion happens to the best of us, so you must be one of the best!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do with the rice in the microwave? My hands are fine, but I have a friend who has bother with hers.
> ...


Many years ago I started making what I call Rice Socks. I take muslin make a tube shape ( as long as you want ) fill it 3/4 with rice then sew the end up. I make my seams doubled. I noticed the first time I put it in the microwave it take 3 minutes to warm up then after that 1 minute. I use it on my back. I also make squares and rectangles for hands or feet to keep warm in the winter. I also make a fleece jacket for them that can be washed with a velcro closure.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello and Great Monday to all!
> 
> What a beautiful baby!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Thought this was a pretty bolero and the pattern is free:
> Small printing though, so I will have to enlarge....
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/14732/
> 
> I'm off to watch a few episodes of Doc Martin and hope sleep will come soon.


Thank you for the pattern site. It is really pretty.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> DH has been working in the garage all day putting up shelving. That left me lots of time to knit. I finished the Wingspan shawl; here it is, fresh off the needles. I think I will make a few dishcloths now. I found some cute baby-themed ones that will go in the gift for my dear nephew's baby that is due in October.
> 
> Nice colorwork, Daralene...good for you!!!


Wow! This is beautiful work Gottastch. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > charliesaunt said:
> ...


I had heard about that one too. She just kept on adding another flower to the garden. My grandmother made one of these -- a queen size quilt all hand sewn (no machine sewing). She made some beautiful quilts.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

preston said:


> going on six in the evening here - a cool but sunny day - even in full sun my dog yard did not hit seventy today - a definite fall day.
> 
> thank you one and all for the birthday greetings - i am a little confused though - the numbers keep going up - what's with that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My oldest DD (now 28 with two babies!) picked out the pattern when she was quite small--I sewed the top all by hand (too small and tricky for machine sewing). I used her baby clothes for a lot of the pieces, too, or fabric leftovers I'd used when making her clothes. I did finally get the top done but have to do the quilting...hmm...maybe a winter project and I could finally finish it?! Now, if I can only figure out which box of PHDs it's in...heh.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > charliesaunt said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Believe it or not I also have a twin size one that is 30years old,pieced together by hand which needs to be quilted.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello and Great Monday to all!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sam/Preston!!! I'll toast your birthday with some of the apple cake I'm making today.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful and such pretty blue eyes!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Wow! Knitted from the outside in? Very nice work it amazes me how you can knit into such a tight area and close it completely like that. Ive only been knitting for a year so someday! I agree with a quilt or even a bag.



gottastch said:


> Oh brother, I went from finishing the Wingspan to finding yet another pattern for knitted hexagons. I don't know what my problem is with these little things and why I HAVE to knit them. I've found a few patterns but I think I like this one the best. Here is the link:
> 
> http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/hexagon-knitting/
> 
> The yarn I used is thinner than medium, aran or worsted weight but maybe is a little thicker than light worsted or DK...you'd have to knit your own sample to see for size. I used size 2 double-pointed needles and my hexagon measures 4 1/2 inches across...don't know what I will do with it yet or if there will be more but I like how this one is knit from the outside and finishes in the center. This is more of my 'mystery fiber' yarn. I know I shouldn't call it that but I just can't resist


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sam! In our house we all like something different for birthdays, my oldest DS is right with you on the sour cherry pie! Glad someone made it for you hope you have had a wonderful knit filled day!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns: I too send all my prayers in hopes that they will
aid you in coping with all that is on your plate. You,of course are so helpful to all of us with your knowledge and experience. I must caution you not to spread yourself too thin as that is when the fibro will lay you up and you will not be able to help anyone. So take care of #1 too.Eat well and rest, rest,rest. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns: I too send all my prayers in hopes that they will
> aid you in coping with all that is on your plate. You,of course are so helpful to all of us with your knowledge and experience. I must caution you not to spread yourself too thin as that is when the fibro will lay you up and you will not be able to help anyone. So take care of #1 too.Eat well and rest, rest,rest. Marlark Marge.


Thank you Marge for your kind words. I am resting between doing some furniture moving! 
I have an organ coming this week and need to be moving some living room furnature around to make room for it. My church is getting a new organ and donating the old organ to my house. I play for Saturday mass in my parish church. On Saturday at coffee time some of the congregation commented that we were done mass early, I replied that I just "played fast so we were done sooner!" :lol:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

apolitical that is " without political content" MJW


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Such a pretty little one, Rookie Retiree.
> ...


Such a beautiful child. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet she looks like you.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver: I am so sorry that you seem both overwhelmed and disatisfied with your current lung treatment. 1) I would consult my oncologist and ask for a referral to another pulmonary doctor,stating your reservations about the current one. 2) Contact the Lung and Cancer Associations for possible avenues of help.
3) The patient is always entitled to a second independent opinion by the the medical groups and this is not viewed negatively by the treating physicians if they have any professional ethics. If they object it is because they are insecure in their own therapy. It is true that most treatment of COPD is through inhalers;however not all of them are inclusive of cortisone which is the major one involved in fungal overgrowth. However, your immune situation in view of the cancer history also makes you susceptible to fungal infections.Are you diabetic or pre-diabletic as this can contribute also. I hope that perhaps these avenues will be of some help.
Also, can you ask for referral to a local teaching university hospital which may have a broader selection of specialists. Sometimes health plans will permit this under their plans after you have seen their own physicians. Fungal infections are particularly stubborn and resistive to treatment. Do not lose patience. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


She favors her Dad's side of the family for sure -- but her Mom is a knock-out so definitely going to be a heartbreaker. I just wish I could look like her ---- here's my favorite picture of her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> right on, Jynx. Makes a great coffee mug matt IMHO! Need some Christmassy colored ones!!


Now that is a great idea. I pulled out the tape and the 4 1/2 inch size is big enough...... A good way to use up left over cotton? All my Simply Soft leftovers would make a nice little baby blanket or car seat blanket... just leave a seam undone for the belt.... Hmmmm


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i taught mostly third and fourth grade - was head of the english department in the junior high for two years - what i usually don't tell people - i was the engish department.
> 
> sam


Nothing like being your own boss... It makes those departmental meetings so much more enjoyable.... Everyone is in agreement and you can go home early..... I think third grade is one of the most pivotal..... or it was. Nowadays, it is all so different. Jr. High is the most difficult for me.... Half grown, peer pressure, some think it is no longer cool to learn..... so many challenges, but so rewarding.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Many years ago I started making what I call Rice Socks. I take muslin make a tube shape ( as long as you want ) fill it 3/4 with rice then sew the end up. I make my seams doubled. I noticed the first time I put it in the microwave it take 3 minutes to warm up then after that 1 minute. I use it on my back. I also make squares and rectangles for hands or feet to keep warm in the winter. I also make a fleece jacket for them that can be washed with a velcro closure.


I want to make some larger squares like that but wanted to do it with flax seed and lavender... The rice would have better weight though... and would keep crushing the lavender. Guess I need to get out and harvest the lavender!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

LOL!! How cute you cant help but chuckle when you see that smile!



RookieRetiree said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For anyone who cares to look, I posted one finished project and 3 wips or phds in the pictures section. Just sent DH off to work, time to bring the girls (dogs) in, bath and bed. We are starting to pack things up at work though is hard when you are still working and will be until Friday. Saturday is the big move day and then Sunday, Monday and Tuesday settling organizing and of course working, though I kept Mon & Tues open with no court or appointments for boss so he can help too! Prayers and hugs to all, good night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I am so sorry that you seem both overwhelmed and disatisfied with your current lung treatment. 1) I would consult my oncologist and ask for a referral to another pulmonary doctor,stating your reservations about the current one. 2) Contact the Lung and Cancer Associations for possible avenues of help.
> 3) The patient is always entitled to a second independent opinion by the the medical groups and this is not viewed negatively by the treating physicians if they have any professional ethics. If they object it is because they are insecure in their own therapy. It is true that most treatment of COPD is through inhalers;however not all of them are inclusive of cortisone which is the major one involved in fungal overgrowth. However, your immune situation in view of the cancer history also makes you susceptible to fungal infections.Are you diabetic or pre-diabletic as this can contribute also. I hope that perhaps these avenues will be of some help.
> Also, can you ask for referral to a local teaching university hospital which may have a broader selection of specialists. Sometimes health plans will permit this under their plans after you have seen their own physicians. Fungal infections are particularly stubborn and resistive to treatment. Do not lose patience. Marlark Marge.


Thanks Marge.... I have an appointment with the pulmonologist tomorrow so that he can tell me why I am not longer taking the anitfungal, why I was prescribed an antibiotic and why these new meds,,,, since there have been no tests, talks or visits in 3 months. I just need info.. I have never had a breathing problem, do not have suppressed immune system, no diagnosis of any current lung problem, no COPD... My chest x-ray, CT-scan are clear. What started as a simple cough 9 months ago is now a huge problem and affecting my quality of life and I do believe it is the fault of the Dr.'s who treated it so many different ways without any testing for actual cause or diagnosis... shot in the dark style. I have never needed an inhaler, but used one for a month per GP, no diabetes... really pretty darned healthy. Not overwieght. all referrals must come from GP. A second opinion is certainly allowed but I must find the Dr. and get the referral... not a one day deal... It takes a couple of weeks. There are lots of options here in Dallas... but I will have to ask the insurance about a teaching hospital.... I do not have 100% coverage and do not want to incur even more expenses and duplicate testing for my poor body.... I know I go on, but the *9 months* of this has just gotten on my very last nerve. I have to many other irons in the fire to continue to be patient with this, all the while having it cause more and more damage and sapping all my energy. I don't want to go into an emergency situation with a Dr. that is not good at communication. Hopefully, we will get that resolved tomorrow... If not, I will be Dr. shopping....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

WoW Such a busy party this weekend. Computer problems kept me from joining early and then I was a Myfanwy: I don't understand why the assistance has been terminated,the condition hasn't. Ask for an explanation and possible extention. The need remains and will persist. Sam I add my
condolence on the passage of time and send my wishes for a marvelous remainder. You are such a thoughtful, gentle man.
We all commend the job you are doing with the tea party. 
I think it's time for more pictures of our god-pups. 
Marianne and 5mmdpns our thoughts and prayers for you and yours who are suffering. May they regain a good measure of health. Dreamweaver: Please know that all of us are concerned and pray that you will be feeling much better soon and that you will find a physician you are comfortable with. To all: a very special week. Marlark Marge


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sure do hope all is going well with Marianne. Maybe she is busy driving home..... She may not have computer access. Fingers crossed, DS was able to go home, as disussed.

As for 5mm, hope mom is recovering well and that dad has not been too upset by the event. It surely was scary for all concerned, but much better than a stroke diagnosis......


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sure do hope all is going well with Marianne. Maybe she is busy driving home..... She may not have computer access. Fingers crossed, DS was able to go home, as disussed.
> 
> As for 5mm, hope mom is recovering well and that dad has not been too upset by the event. It surely was scary for all concerned, but much better than a stroke diagnosis......


Mom is getting better. She has no more numbness in her face, just a slight droop of her upper left lip. Dad will get himself sorted out and back into his normal routines in another day. Somethings take more time for him to process in his mind than others. 
The fact that it was Bell's Palsy and not a stroke is wonderful news. The least worry-some of the two evils.
Jynx, praying that your situation gets resolved for you too! Thanks!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree, your GD is precious!!! All bundled up and we had the a.c. on here today!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and I almost forgot to wish Sam a super wonderful fantastic birthday. You aren't getting older; you're getting better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know where the day has gone! I've rested a lot, been on the computer, and knitted. That is about it!

Dreamweaver, I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you will feel some satisfaction.

5mmdpns, glad your mom is some better.

Hugs to all that need them.

Going to get ready for bed. Early morning tomorrow. I go for my stress test and echogardiogram at 7:45. That is just too early for me. No caffein either! That is really hard.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


My remarks about the first photo of adorable GD won't show up until the last page as this probably won't either. Would your daughter be willing to share her just a little bit with me? Oh, oh, I hear Grandmother raising a very big fuss because she wants her more often!!! The photo makes me want to reach right into the computer and give her a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Going to get ready for bed. Early morning tomorrow. I go for my stress test and echogardiogram at 7:45. That is just too early for me. No caffein either! That is really hard.


I'll be thinking about you and anxious to hear what they find.... I just won't be doing it at 7:45 AM...... The last 2 surgeries for DH, they had us at the hospital before the staff even showed up........ The only good thing about that early hour is you won't be awake enough to miss the caffeine?????? I'm off to bed as well. I'll have to be up early (for me) to get ready for the Dr. and copy notes out of computer... i still ahven't dealt with the printer. DH has to leave early in the morning, so I want to get the lights out for him. He is already sleeping.... Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello everyone- had a busy day today! I have just had an email from Carol(s Gifts) she has been home from Alabama for three weeks, but is having problems with her eyes- she hopes soon to join us again on the TP! Hope everyone in the US is comfortably, or nearly asleep- it is 3-53 pm here, bit early in the day for our friends in the UK, and HandyFamily in Bulgaria, and mid dayish for Australia!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! I've caught up at last, after being away from my desk most of the past week or so. So much has been happening here. I didn't even know about the problems for 5mm's mom and Marianne's son until this morning. I'm so glad for you both, to know that both situations appear to be lessening in severity. And I've missed sending timely birthday greetings a few times - although it's still technically your birthday here in the Seattle area, Sam, so Happy Birthday!! And a belated Happy Birthday to those I missed. 

And now that I have caught up, it's time to be off to bed. Please don't anyone post too awfully much for the next few hours, so I may be able to post something timely in the morning - for a change! :lol: 'Night all...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Its now 4 p.m. Tuesday in Adelaide. Sam you're probably fast asleep (or should be): a happy belated birthday - hope the sour cherry pie went down well. Kathy, I love your wingspan. I have the pattern and a skein of Noro Kureyon sock yarn waiting to start some time in the next 10 years, along with countless other projects. The hexagon reminded me of another project-in-waiting, a free pattern by Nicky Epstein via the Cascade Yarn website. It's called Floral Lace Jacket, design DK198 using Cascade ultra pima cotton, and is a series of triangles joined together to form squares and sewn together to make the jacket. I have just emptied the large wicker storage box to find it - must move it from the bottom of the pile to the top, but then everything I look at I want to make as a priority. Decisions, decisions....... Have just finished a cabled jacket by Norah Gaughan, a favourite designer of mine. Will sew on the buttons tonight: then I have to find a home for it: may have to put an extension on the house. I'm determined to finish my Ashton shawl before starting on a couple of light projects for summer: so little time, so many projects to start, so little room to house everything. What's a girl to do?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is four in the morning in northwest ohio - and i need to quit saying just one more puzzle and go to bed. 

thank you one and all for the birthday wishes - wonder if there will be any pie left tomorrow morning - hmmmmm.

good night all.

sam


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pammie - Hope everything goes well today with the stress 
test and echo.

Dreamweaver - Wishing for answers for you today and the 
right treatments.

5mmdpns - you go careful with that furniture moving. How lovely to be able to play that organ whenever you wish. Would like to hear it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Addison Elizabeth
> 
> She's just gorgeous! What's her name?


[/quote]

Beautiful name for a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Addison Elizabeth
> ...


Beautiful name for a beautiful girl![/quote]

Kate are you about ten in the morning?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Kate are you about ten in the morning?[/quote]

Yep, now 10.14am. What time are you?


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

s


5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks 5MMDNPS I don't think I would have found it xx
> ...


Hi,Well 5mms I moved from my old home of 43 yearsinto another little cottage in the next village where i grew up and went to school. I can honestly say I have not regretted it for one minute. I now have close friendly neighbours am in the centre of the village close to the shops and the charity shop where I work 2 mornings a week,so close I hardly ever have to get my car out.
I have a blank canvas of a garden and am busy planning how it is going to look,really excited about that.

The only sad thing is 3 weeks before I moved I had 3 dogs but only brought 1 with me. 2 weeks befor the move my 13yr Border Terrier passed over the Rainbow Bridge and I decided to send my large very strong gundog back to live with her breeder who she regularly went to visit.
So I've just got Phoebe 11 yrs BT,It feels very strange I 've never been wthout a gundog for 50 odd yrs and never had less than 3 dogs ever.
Surprisingly Pheobe isn't showing any signs of missing the others it being the first time in her live she has lived on her own I think she loves having all the attention.

So plenty to look forward to,on Sunday my son ,who moved in my old place brought me a lovely bunch of mixed flowers from my old garden and yesterday my grandson and his 18mth son Oscar came over and we had a lovely morning playing together.

Thats about it up to now, still plenty of sorting out to do and would you believe I can't find any of my winter boots!!! they've been put somewhere safe and it's decididlyboot weather now------well I'd better go and have another look Jan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> s
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You're right it's definitely boots weather now - did summer happen at all? :lol: Glad you're enjoying your new house, with a whole winter to plan that new garden!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

oddball said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks 5MMDNPS I don't think I would have found it xx
> ...


Yes thank you Lin, I'm enjoying being in my new home,still lots to do though Jan


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

That's just beautiful, you must have plenty of patience.I have just started making face cloths or flannels as we call them and find they are quite additive I would love to see any of the baby ones as I have an 18mth Gt grandson and would love to do him some in between sweaters,socks and mittens. Jan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Ah but spell check wouldn't have picked this up- and even a grammer one might not. I'm sure leprechauns would prefer whiskey or maybe Guinness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love the hexagon..... yousure do a better job of blocking that I do..... This could be a great leftovers project..
> ...


What a great idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> i taught mostly third and fourth grade - was head of the english department in the junior high for two years - what i usually don't tell people - i was the engish department.
> 
> sam
> 
> well in that case you give us the punctuation lesson 5mmdpns was asking Joe for! Wonder if you would agree?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just about bed time. Yet again no email reminders about the TP. Got some then stopped, got some and stopped again. At least I know how to find them.
Spent this morning making up bunnies with my bible study group. But din't ge them all finished, will need to do some more in the next few days. Will introduce to them later.
The had someone come to check out our washing machine whwich had supposdelly been fixed. It's done two loads tonight correctly which is astep up on the other day. Fortuantelly we have good eather for the next couple of days so can get the washing dry as we have still not caught up from being away with no machine. Done some stuff at the laundromat, but kept thinking I would have a machine.
Do hope answers are given for Dreamweaver and Pammie tomorrow. Dreamweaver it is a long time to be coughing- coughing is just so exhausting without whatever is causing it.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,Well the good news is IV'E FOUND MY BOOTS they were all together in a big bag,thank goodness[big sigh] Jan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Hi,Well the good news is IV'E FOUND MY BOOTS they were all together in a big bag,thank goodness[big sigh] Jan


Jan- I am still sorting myself out from my move 10 years ago, down sizing is hard- that is good the dog is not pining for [her?] companions!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Hi,Well the good news is IV'E FOUND MY BOOTS they were all together in a big bag,thank goodness[big sigh] Jan


Cheers for you!!! I found mine yesterday -- good thing we got hit with a really hard frost overnight and there is fog fog fog everywhere! The ice is frozen solid in the bird bath but my coffee is hot and mostly drank. I got another cup in mind......

Pammie, may your tests go well today and your heart be in perfect health! :thumbup:

Sam, those puzzles can be addicting and just one question -- have you any time to play solitaire now? Puppies must be growing and scootin around a bit now, exploring just beyond Hickory's reach! Do you have a little pen for them or do you just let them be? Gonna need a round up time soon, and I am sure the grandkids would love to be helping you with that!

KatyNora, we will keep on posting and then when you have time, you will need to set aside another few hours while you read the Tea Party book!!

Oddball, yes, it will be nice to have the organ here. My piano and other keyboards are just not the same! The organ really gives a nice depth to the music! My father bought me an accordian when I was 11 and I never looked back, just added to it! haha, we do what we can with what we have! I have a flute too but it never really had a chance to shine as I ran out of huff n puff too soon to hold any notes. The strings on the guitars dug into my left fingertips so I dont even bother with them anymore. 

Myfanwy, have a great day and may your breadmaker never run out of flour!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> LOL!! How cute you cant help but chuckle when you see that smile!
> 
> _________________________
> re: granddaughter's sweet photo
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Jynx...Sure hope doctor's appointment goes well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
9 months coughing would drive anyone crazy. :thumbdown:
In fact after 2 weeks most people would have had more than enough.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Early morning tomorrow. I go for my stress test and echogardiogram at 7:45. That is just too early for me. No caffein either! That is really hard.


Hope all went well with the ECG!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Well the good news is IV'E FOUND MY BOOTS they were all together in a big bag,thank goodness[big sigh] Jan
> ...


Makes me think of those little Irish proverbs one comes across! you know the sort of thing- 'May the sun always shine on your back'


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Althea...Would love to see some photos if you are able. I'm using Noro yarn in my colorwork bag. Just love the colors. Have also gotten Nicky Epstein books from the library and her work is so inspiring. One was about knitting in Italy and she wrote about her time there along with patterns and photos.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns
> Myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy...Early am for you. Wishing you a great day and love all the sayings.

Kate...Love it. Hope I get there before the :twisted: knows I'm dead too.

5mmdpns...Hope you don't hurt yourself moving that furniture, but so happy you will soon have an organ.

Chayjan...Your move sounds so positive and am picturing your lovely new place. How nice to get that bouquet of flowers from your other garden. So nice to meet you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It seems I 've suddenly joined the posters who are not getting the Tea Party notices of new posts. Had to go back to Saturday's link to get in and there were quite a few more pages than when I left off.

Best wishes to all for birthdays and health issue appointments.

I'm back to canning tomatoes and have acquired a 1/2 bushel of pears on top of the table full of tomatoes.

Back when I can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Daralene! too early am, am back off to bed- next time I have to get up I will get the bread started- Fale wants buns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It seems I 've suddenly joined the posters who are not getting the Tea Party notices of new posts. Had to go back to Saturday's link to get in and there were quite a few more pages than when I left off.
> 
> Best wishes to all for birthdays and health issue appointments.
> 
> ...


I bought myself two sturdy heirloom tomato plants yesterday- must pot them on later in the morning!
Have to check periodically if I am being notified about the TP- if things go too qyuiet I have got into the habit of checking if it has gone back to 'unwatch'.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, have a great day and may your breadmaker never run out of flour!
> ...


May the road rise up to meet you,
May the sun shine on your face,
May the wind be always at your back,
And may you be half an hour in heaven
Before the devil knows you're dead!   

*chuckles* may your needles never run out of yarn!!

For Sam, may your puzzles never loose their edge!

For Joe P, may the dust never settle on your furnature!

For farmers, Make hay while the sun shines and if it dont rain, 
Rake 'er up and bale 'er.

For our Tea Party family, may our circle of friendship never find its ending!

Having said all those things today is *National Comic Book Day*! I loved Jughead and Peanuts has got to be my favorite one of all! Some days are so Charlie Brownish in my life!! What is your favorite comic book character? :?: :lol:


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is another one;
May God grant you always
A Sunbeam to warm you
a moonbeam to charm you,
a sheltering Angel so nothing can harm you
Laughter to cheer you
faithful friends near you 
And whenever you pray, Heaven to hear you. 
Author unknown


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

master of none said:


> Here is another one;
> May God grant you always
> A Sunbeam to warm you
> a moonbeam to charm you,
> ...


I love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just trying to catch up on this weeks tea party, lots of pages of recipes and pictures! 
I got home late Monday evening, found out that Mom had a bad fall but she is okay, some bruising but nothing broken, they didn't want to worry me.. gads :roll: 
Ben is doing fine, I cringed when he had to have the fist shot at home, I was smart and stepped out when they gave it to him at the hospital. He said it was the worst he'd ever experienced and he has to have a total of 14 :shock: So glad he has good insurance, the shots alone were $478. (for the 14) if he hadn't had insurance the cost would have been $6 thousand!!! I gladly paid the 478! I don't know what they are thinking charging that much for a medicine that is so desperately needed. :!: 
No fishing for at least a month, he is to be on low activity for the next month, walking is okay, but nothing strenuous no heavy lifting and so on. His job is going to let him work from home for the next month at least. DIL is going to be able to do the same at least 2 days a week also. Her daughter is going to come the days she has to work at least for the next week or two just to be sure that he is behaving mainly :lol: 
I'll be on and off for the next couple of days, have a lot to catch up on around here, plus I'm going to just chill out with Mom for the rest of today. I know she missed me, she cried when I came in the door last night, she was half asleep and I tiptoed in and kissed her forehead, she just held on for several minutes. She broke down around 11 pm, just started crying, told me that she had lost her son too early, she didn't want to loose a grandson also, said she didn't want to outlive everyone she loves. Bless her heart, I just told her that we do what we can and ask in our prayers, is all we can do.
So, on a lighter note, I'm going to try to teach Mom how to use a knitting loom, not sure if she can get the idea of it, but she wants something to do other than read or watch tv. So crossing my fingers that this will be an answer!
Will be back later to try to catch up, I think I am on page 6 and there were like 30 some odd pages to read, :lol: Whew, lots of reading! 
Hugs and prayers, I am feeling that there are a lot of needs of prayers for our group! Keeping you all in our prayers here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Marianne, prayers and love and lots of hugs for you! Some of us go through more than enough, seems possible to have too much but without trials comes no added blessings either. You must truly be blessed!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is one of my favorites:

Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons,
For you are crunchy
And taste good with ketchup!!!  :?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

master of none said:


> Here is another one;
> May God grant you always
> A Sunbeam to warm you
> a moonbeam to charm you,
> ...


5mmdpns and master of none........Thank you for all these quotes. Most have heard before but don't have them written down. Will bookmark these and also print.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is one of my favorites:
> Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons,
> For you are crunchy
> And taste good with ketchup!!!  :?


Now *that* is a new one on me. I'll have to tell that to the boy who lives behind us....... and a certain DD....
The original one, I've heard for ever but the moonbeam one is rather new to me... jsut the last couple of years. I like it especially..... So glad mom is doing so well....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne- sorry to hear of Mom's fall- but thank goodness not too serious! It is quite startling for me to hear the sorts of medical costs you have in the US- no wonder there are so many issues about medical insurance!
your next fishing trip is something to hold you both through the tough times- As the daughter and sister of fishermen, and married to one, I can appreciate the memories of peaceful days out in the wild,
God Bless all your family [including Cindi]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> master of none said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another one;
> ...


and trust me to get it back to front- I have late onset dyslexia!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne...So glad you are safely home. Loving and prayerful wishes for your son and mother. You certainly have your hands full, but I know your heart is full too with love. The loom knitting is a great idea and hope your dear mother's fingers can do it. Would be so nice for her.
Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne... so glad mom is not hurt badly. Mine fell last Friday... not hurt, but the dizzyness bothers me. It just pierces the heart to see our mother's cry.... and I know mine is feeling too alone right now and not eating well.... another issue to deal with....

Glad you are home and that Ben is as well.... It is wonderful that both he and DIL can work from home, mostely. Yes, you do have to make sure they are minding the rules. The minute they feeel a little better, they tend to go do something foolish. Since this is a serious problem, he may be a little more sensible about it...... 

Hope mom likes the loom..... I need to get mom doing something. She was a wonderful knitter but is a little rusty. Just haven't had the time to sit and do relaxing things with her but need to make some soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So glad to hear you're back home Marianne and that your son continues to improve. Hope your mum's not too shaken and bruised from her fall and that she enjoys the loom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie should be home by now... probably stocking up on that much missed caffeine. My thoughts are with her.

I'm stressing over the Dr. meeting so best go throw on some clothes and go run an errand or two on the way..... I'll catch up tonight....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie should be home by now... probably stocking up on that much missed caffeine. My thoughts are with her.
> 
> I'm stressing over the Dr. meeting so best go throw on some clothes and go run an errand or two on the way..... I'll catch up tonight....


Good luck, Jynx!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have I missed something while I was away, or has anyone heard from Wannabear recently?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Have I missed something while I was away, or has anyone heard from Wannabear recently?


I dont think she has posted. She pops in and out as she can. I think she was having computer issues a Tea Party or two ago. :?:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne I'll be praying for you and your Mom and for Ben. Heavy stuff, I feel for you.


Marianne818 said:


> Just trying to catch up on this weeks tea party, lots of pages of recipes and pictures!
> I got home late Monday evening, found out that Mom had a bad fall but she is okay, some bruising but nothing broken, they didn't want to worry me.. gads :roll:
> Ben is doing fine, I cringed when he had to have the fist shot at home, I was smart and stepped out when they gave it to him at the hospital. He said it was the worst he'd ever experienced and he has to have a total of 14 :shock: So glad he has good insurance, the shots alone were $478. (for the 14) if he hadn't had insurance the cost would have been $6 thousand!!! I gladly paid the 478! I don't know what they are thinking charging that much for a medicine that is so desperately needed. :!:
> No fishing for at least a month, he is to be on low activity for the next month, walking is okay, but nothing strenuous no heavy lifting and so on. His job is going to let him work from home for the next month at least. DIL is going to be able to do the same at least 2 days a week also. Her daughter is going to come the days she has to work at least for the next week or two just to be sure that he is behaving mainly :lol:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Have I missed something while I was away, or has anyone heard from Wannabear recently?


wannabear has computer problems- they are down to one computer for two people and she was going to have to be her own technician.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to all! You've all filled my morning with interesting reading. It never ceases to amaze me how we are from all over the world, yet I feel like we are next door neighbors and that I could run over and borrow a cup of sugar or have a morning "cuppa" with you all  

5mmdpns: Hexagon coffee mug mats...great idea!!!! I will give that a go on some larger dpns and kitchen cotton. I will post a photo with measurements later  

Redkimba: I hope you have luck with this pattern...you will see how it works, once you get going.

Charliesaunt: That's what I'm afraid of...hahaha. One hexagon turns into 20, etc.

Strawberry4u: They are fun and addicting!

Sorleena: Don't feel bad, we ALL have UFO's, WIP's and/or PHD's in our closets  Your quilt would make a fine winter project. I admire all of you who quilt!!!

Purl2diva: You and Sorlenna need to have a QAL (instead of a KAL) to keep each other motivated and to finish these special quilts 

Puplover: Try one and you will be hooked too! 

RookieRetiree: What a little cutie your GD is. I just want to squeeze those little cheeks 

Pammie: Best of luck today with your tests!

Dreamweaver: Best of luck today at your doctor appointment...a line from a movie: "Give 'em Hell, Harry!"

Marianne: Glad to hear your mom is okay and Ben is on the mend. If the loom doesn't work out for your mom, would she be interested in crochet? Single crochet would be easy for her to learn and when she's had enough of that, you could add the half-double, then double, etc...just a thought.

Chayjan: I will look at the baby washcloth (flannels) patterns I have set aside and will send you the links to look at and pick for yourself which ones you might want to make 

Cheers!
Kathy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought myself two sturdy heirloom tomato plants yesterday- must pot them on later in the morning!
Have to check periodically if I am being notified about the TP- if things go too qyuiet I have got into the habit of checking if it has gone back to 'unwatch'.[/quote]

Thanks for the tip, Myfanwy. I hadn't thought of that. I usually leave the last link posted so that I can get right back in to the TP. However, I had not intentionally 'unwatched' it, but I'll check on it.

In the process with another pot full of tomatoes but must leave in a bit to get Tim from school as mom is at the office and so is my DH. As soon as the canning is finished and homework, if Tim has any tonight, it will be time to start dinner prep.

Enjoy your day and best wishes to Fale on his upcoming 
birthday. Hope your heirloom plants bear abundantly for your needs and wants.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I bought myself two sturdy heirloom tomato plants yesterday- must pot them on later in the morning!
> Have to check periodically if I am being notified about the TP- if things go too qyuiet I have got into the habit of checking if it has gone back to 'unwatch'.


Thanks for the tip, Myfanwy. I hadn't thought of that. I usually leave the last link posted so that I can get right back in to the TP. However, I had not intentionally 'unwatched' it, but I'll check on it.

In the process with another pot full of tomatoes but must leave in a bit to get Tim from school as mom is at the office and so is my DH. As soon as the canning is finished and homework, if Tim has any tonight, it will be time to start dinner prep.

Enjoy your day and best wishes to Fale on his upcoming 
birthday. Hope your heirloom plants bear abundantly for your needs and wants.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Most of our tomatoes get used as they ripen- but I am very fond of green tomato chutney


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm searching for my recipe for Spiced Tomato Jam which is just thick enough to fill the ''dips'' in an 'English' muffin. Haven't made any in probably 4 or 5 relocations/moves around the country. That might account for the misplacment of a number of things. lol

I've not ever heard of green tomato chutney. Got a recipe handy?

Future SIL has returned home after a long visit. He will be staying with us for a while when he returns for his job transfer next month. That could prove interesting, but he certainly won't be the first young person who sheltered under our roof in the last 50 years; but I was a much younger household manager back then!!!!

Oh, well. We serve how and where we can, right??

Back later. Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning, all. I'm worn out just reading what everyone's been up to and don't know how you all do it!  I guess I'm just not a Type A personality. One thing at a time is pretty much my way.

I have good news to share this morning. Just after signing off yesterday, I found out that my great-nephew, Julian, was born yesterday morning in Seattle! Sam, I hope you don't mind sharing your birthday. He is just 1/2 oz. less than 9 lbs., and 21-1/2 inches long. He's gorgeous, of course! I just finished a blanket for him on Saturday, so now I just have to get it into the mail. Baby times are happy times, aren't they? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katy nora- congratulations to the great aunt! and baby's family!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KatyNora, that is wonderful news - congratulations!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I made the hexagon using kitchen cotton and size 7 double-pointed needles. It isn't big enough, for my liking, so I am going to redo it and will add extra stitches. I will report back lataaaaa (as Joe says) heh heh


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For anyone interested here is the link (hopefully) to my other post in pictures. Thanks! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-112690-1.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all. I'm worn out just reading what everyone's been up to and don't know how you all do it!  I guess I'm just not a Type A personality. One thing at a time is pretty much my way.
> 
> I have good news to share this morning. Just after signing off yesterday, I found out that my great-nephew, Julian, was born yesterday morning in Seattle! Sam, I hope you don't mind sharing your birthday. He is just 1/2 oz. less than 9 lbs., and 21-1/2 inches long. He's gorgeous, of course! I just finished a blanket for him on Saturday, so now I just have to get it into the mail. Baby times are happy times, aren't they? :lol:


Congratulations, great-auntie!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, KatyNora, and best wished to the family of the new little one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I always enjoyed Casper and Wendy along with the Archies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

my vote is for Charlie Brown, and Footrot Flats [an NZ comic strip featuring dawg (dog).]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pleasant if grey spring morning- got my heirloom tomatoes planted, and a common thyme the tomatoes are something German if I remember correctly, supposed to be small and tasty- be interesting to see. got to go back and tie them, it is quite windy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all of the well wishes! I think it worked! I feel like the tests went well. I saw pics of my heart and also watched the sonogram. Very interesting. Of course I haven't heard back from the cardiologist yet, but I am optimistic that I will get a good report. Now I have to wait for the official report!

I am subbing in kindergarten tomorrow at my DD's school. Of course I wish I wasn't, but it will be good to be out and make a little money. 

DD is still on to move this weekend. However, she does not know who is going to help, we need some strong men, and she still hasn't packed a thing. Then last night she said she was getting stressed out! What can she expect? Kids!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

It took me most of the afternoon but I think I have a finished project that I like. 

As you can see, hexagon #1 had a baby overnight  The dishcloth is the same hexagon pattern that was posted earlier, except I used kitchen cotten, size 7 double pointed needles and I added extra stitches. Instead of having 15 stitches between the markers, I had 17. That made my first round have 102 stitches instead of the starting 90, in the pattern. I continued working the pattern, as written, to the center. I left a good 6 additional yards of kitchen cotton on my cast-on tail so I had enough to do the edging. The additional stitches and the single crochet edge makes this dishcloth measure 8 inches across (my desired size). NOTE: I made a single crochet in each stitch around but did make 2 stitches in the stitch where each hexagon section made its turn. Another way to make a dishcloth...from the outside in...who knew?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gary brought a big box lid from work - it is about four feet square and about a foot high - so it contains the puppies for now. hickory on the other hand just plops her butt anywhere so she has kind of bent the sides down - so gary is bringing a new one home tonight. this will work for about a month - by then the puppies will be able to go over the side - hope to have a kennel by then.

i still get solitare and hearts played quite a bit - i am not a fast puzzle solver as i always up the piece count - i like the 90 piece puzzles - the pieces are shaped like lizzards.

sam

[quote=5mmdpnsSam, those puzzles can be addicting and just one question -- have you any time to play solitaire now? Puppies must be growing and scootin around a bit now, exploring just beyond Hickory's reach! Do you have a little pen for them or do you just let them be? Gonna need a round up time soon, and I am sure the grandkids would love to be helping you with that!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't mind at all katynora - but goodness - he was half grown by the time he was born - avery was just shy of ten pounds - he was a handfull from the get go.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all. I'm worn out just reading what everyone's been up to and don't know how you all do it!  I guess I'm just not a Type A personality. One thing at a time is pretty much my way.
> 
> I have good news to share this morning. Just after signing off yesterday, I found out that my great-nephew, Julian, was born yesterday morning in Seattle! Sam, I hope you don't mind sharing your birthday. He is just 1/2 oz. less than 9 lbs., and 21-1/2 inches long. He's gorgeous, of course! I just finished a blanket for him on Saturday, so now I just have to get it into the mail. Baby times are happy times, aren't they? :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My fave comic book character has to be Garfield.

Also like Archie comics and Charlie Brown


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the good thoughts about baby Julian. He's a very welcome addition to the family tree. Let's see if I can get his picture to post.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

He is one gorgeous Baby. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks all for the good thoughts about baby Julian. He's a very welcome addition to the family tree. Let's see if I can get his picture to post.


they are so beautiful asleep!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness Julian is such a precious little guy. 
Congrats to all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a beautiful baby! He looks so sweet. I am so happy for you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KatyNora, what a precious little one...so sweet!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It seems I 've suddenly joined the posters who are not getting the Tea Party notices of new posts. Had to go back to Saturday's link to get in and there were quite a few more pages than when I left off.
> 
> Best wishes to all for birthdays and health issue appointments.
> 
> ...


Doesn't make sense when you get some and then they stop. Makes you wonder what other ones you might miss that you don't think to look out for.As far as I know all the other notifications are coming through OK. Notification was there this morning so see what happens this time. And when that happens it takes so long to find where you left off from next time- I can never remember the page number!
How do you find any time to knit while dealing with all this fresh produce?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

master of none said:


> Here is another one;
> May God grant you always
> A Sunbeam to warm you
> a moonbeam to charm you,
> ...


We will be complaing about his sunbeams being too hot soon down this end of his world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> master of none said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another one;
> ...


Many New Zealanders really love summer- I find it the toughest season to 'weather', but I love what happens in my garden- am out watering most mornings to keep atop of things!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is one of my favorites:
> 
> Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons,
> For you are crunchy
> And taste good with ketchup!!!  :?


And of course they can cook us very easily. 
These are fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope mom likes the loom..... I need to get mom doing something. She was a wonderful knitter but is a little rusty. Just haven't had the time to sit and do relaxing things with her but need to make some soon.


But do be careful not to add to your pressures by making yourself do relaxing things with her- if you are trying to get her doing new or after a long break it won't be relaing for you- and you need to make time for you to relax, and time with DH hopefully not with coughing the whole time.

Mum used to knit but stopped because of arthritis. She got enthused 12 months ago, bought square needles and yarn to make a jumper for her hairdresssers coming baby. And got no further! She is quite happy watching TV and reading. But she is still active and so can get out and do things if she wants to- in fact in a few weeks she is off to the UK again for a few weeks. She starts with a week on a narrow boat on Scottish canals (just here and a couple to look after her).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all. I'm worn out just reading what everyone's been up to and don't know how you all do it!  I guess I'm just not a Type A personality. One thing at a time is pretty much my way.
> 
> I have good news to share this morning. Just after signing off yesterday, I found out that my great-nephew, Julian, was born yesterday morning in Seattle! Sam, I hope you don't mind sharing your birthday. He is just 1/2 oz. less than 9 lbs., and 21-1/2 inches long. He's gorgeous, of course! I just finished a blanket for him on Saturday, so now I just have to get it into the mail. Baby times are happy times, aren't they? :lol:


I'm sure Sam is thrilled to share his birthday a brand new little boy. How exciting for the family to have a new baby.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I bought myself two sturdy heirloom tomato plants yesterday- must pot them on later in the morning!
> Have to check periodically if I am being notified about the TP- if things go too qyuiet I have got into the habit of checking if it has gone back to 'unwatch'.


Thanks for the tip, Myfanwy. I hadn't thought of that. I usually leave the last link posted so that I can get right back in to the TP. However, I had not intentionally 'unwatched' it, but I'll check on it.

In the process with another pot full of tomatoes but must leave in a bit to get Tim from school as mom is at the office and so is my DH. As soon as the canning is finished and homework, if Tim has any tonight, it will be time to start dinner prep.

Enjoy your day and best wishes to Fale on his upcoming 
birthday. Hope your heirloom plants bear abundantly for your needs and wants.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

As to notifications my e-mails disappeared some time ago. Lately, I often have to go to topic log to find todays posts if I have opened that day. I penned a note to admin re several regulars complaining about losing notifications and finding it difficul to get back in. Today I lost my teaparty from watched topics and I personally make sure to check in two times a day at least
I urge all of those missing such notifications to do so. Marlark Marge


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > master of none said:
> ...


I think we get hotter here than you don't we? Now this weather I could live with very happily. Expecting 26 (79F) today here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > I bought myself two sturdy heirloom tomato plants yesterday- must pot them on later in the morning!
> ...


 As to notifications my e-mails disappeared some time ago. Lately, I often have to go to topic log to find todays posts if I have opened that day. I penned a note to admin re several regulars complaining about losing notifications and finding it difficul to get back in. Today I lost my teaparty from watched topics and I personally make sure to check in two times a day at least
I urge all of those missing such notifications to do so. Marlark Marge[/quote]

If enough of us bother Admin, maybe we can stop it fom happening!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


you are already significantly hotter- at 26C: the inside temperature is 20C, my outdoor sensor is reading 19.5C and there is a wind chill factor to be built in as well.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well today dawned with foggy,overcast burning off noon or later is now quite nice with a light breeze from the west(MY favorite kind only I would start it earlier in the day). 75degF now. I took the day to loaf today as was having trouble moving about this am. Fibrofog has also been a big feature of late. The new walker was delivered this morning and is very nice. I think it will make shopping easier for me as I can rest a minute when I get tired and don't have to wait for some seating to be avail. Katie, that baby is such a dear. Many good times ahead. I can picture Sam's pups moving around in that foot high
box. I had a lovely collapsible plastic enclosure made at a local plastics company. The seams did not hold so my Dad
drilled them and bolted them and then we cut out a flap covering the opening for a door. It swung and we could put it on the inside or out, so that pups could ramble or not according to our will. I could see them at all times of day
and mom could go in and out to take care of them. It as about a meter high and could be covered with a blanket when needed. I loved it as a whelping box. I could always see my puppies, but they were warm and sheltered. A very pleasant memory. 
Pammy and Dreamweaver: My best wishes for good new re you
health challenges.
Marianne: Take courage dear. People always say things could be worse and the devil usually makes sure they are. Our loving father will grant us peace from the trials of this life to one of paradise. All that strikes us with us with awe shows us his power to do so and his desire for us
to enjoy the life he has given us and the hope and promise he has given us. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well according to the net we are currently 21.2 but heading for 26. But has that feel to it of a warm day. I want ot get one of those themmoneters that tells me the temperature inside and out. Maybe put it on my Chiriatmas list.

And now I have about 5 notifications for the TP in my email inbox! Every new post has promted a notiifcation I think. It never rains but it pours.

Well I sure messed that one up. I tried quote reply ended up losing most of itinstead of just a small amount and stuck my reply in the middle of what little I had left. Think it now makes sense!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well according to the net we are currently 21.2 but heading for 26. But has that feel to it of a warm day. I want ot get one of those themmoneters that tells me the temperature inside and out. Maybe put it on my Chiriatmas list.
> 
> And now I have about 5 notifications for the TP in my email inbox! Every new post has promted a notiifcation I think. It never rains but it pours.
> 
> Well I sure messed that one up. I tried quote reply ended up losing most of itinstead of just a small amount and stuck my reply in the middle of what little I had left. Think it now makes sense!


I love my indoor outdoor barometer/thermometer! it came as a Flybuys reward.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch love the yarn on the new dishcloth, very pretty and i like the design also.

Julian is so sweet,he is at the best cuddling time. Its hard to believe we all start out so small and the time goes soo fast. 

Pammie am glad to hear that things went well for you today. The relief of that makes you feel much better I am sure. 

Praying that Jynx got good news also that dr is willing to work with her and get some answers. Hope things with her mom are better also.

Marianne glad that Ben and DIL are able to be together while they weather this storm and glad your mom wasnt hurt in her fall.

Have to get DH up for work and clean the kitchen, night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> gottastch love the yarn on the new dishcloth, very pretty and i like the design also.
> 
> Julian is so sweet,he is at the best cuddling time. Its hard to believe we all start out so small and the time goes soo fast.
> 
> ...


goodness night time comes quickly in the US!!!!....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I know someone whose beagles love frozen brussel sprouts.
> ...


My furbabies love frozen broccoli and cauliflower and can't let them see or smell fresh carrots  They also love green beans, guess they could be vegetarians, but they do need their meet proteins also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Ringo adores cauliflower cheese- Rufus will eat pineapple, banana, taro- you name it he will try it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Some days you just have to re-adjust your priorties--fruits and vegetable will spoil but the knitting AND the big quilt just sit there waiting for me to take them up again.

When my older 2 GSs came to live with us, I at least had a ''second shift'' to handle supper dishes and cleaning bathrooms. Unfortunately, they've been gone for quite a few years and Tim is of little help due to the restrictions caused by his CP and the need for the Kaye walker.

Another set of hands would be a big help during the canning season; but the other adults are away during the day and I'm certainly not going to wait for the evening, when I'm tired too, just to work into the wee hours processing these things.

On the other hand, my MIL always reminded us that the foodstuffs in those jars would taste mighty good when the snow flies. Oh, how true!!!

It's been a busy and productive day. Tomorrow will begin early; it's my turn to get Tim up and ready and then transport him to school, take care of some lab work for my GP, and get my hair cut (yeah!!). Still facing more tomatoes, the pears, and the requests for a pear dessert for supper.

Enjoy your evening!! Ohio Joy

Doesn't make sense when you get some and then they stop. Makes you wonder what other ones you might miss that you don't think to look out for.As far as I know all the other notifications are coming through OK. Notification was there this morning so see what happens this time. And when that happens it takes so long to find where you left off from next time- I can never remember the page number!
How do you find any time to knit while dealing with all this fresh produce?[/quote]


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

A-w-w-w-w-w-w!! How precious, KatyNora.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well according to the net we are currently 21.2 but heading for 26. But has that feel to it of a warm day. I want ot get one of those themmoneters that tells me the temperature inside and out. Maybe put it on my Chiriatmas list.
> ...


Maybe I could try that for one of my reward cards.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Marianne, prayers and love and lots of hugs for you! Some of us go through more than enough, seems possible to have too much but without trials comes no added blessings either. You must truly be blessed!


Thank you 5mm, I am glad your Mom had a better diagnosis than the stroke, I had a friend that had Bell's, she was a teacher and it was a bit of an embarrassment, but it didn't last that long and many years came and went with no return. Here's praying that she is quickly over this and a total cure be hers!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Marianne- sorry to hear of Mom's fall- but thank goodness not too serious! It is quite startling for me to hear the sorts of medical costs you have in the US- no wonder there are so many issues about medical insurance!
> your next fishing trip is something to hold you both through the tough times- As the daughter and sister of fishermen, and married to one, I can appreciate the memories of peaceful days out in the wild,
> God Bless all your family [including Cindi]


Thank you Myfanwy, I am blessed in so many ways and always grateful all my friends and family especially my family here on the tea party!! 
We will get to have a fishing trip, may take awhile to schedule but I've put my 2 reels in a box to send him to work on. Plus I found my Dad's antique lures and some that my Uncle had also, am sending those as well, he has a beautiful shadow box that I know they will look wonderful in. He has a room he is making his office, I was able to talk to one of his neighbors and I hired him to finish the painting and to move his desk and so on in and get it set up this week. I know it will make his working from home a bit easier for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne- sorry to hear of Mom's fall- but thank goodness not too serious! It is quite startling for me to hear the sorts of medical costs you have in the US- no wonder there are so many issues about medical insurance!
> ...


hopefully you will be able to do something about replacing the water damaged camera- the shadow box sounds a lovely idea- and it is good to have something like the fishing as a goal! 
God Bless!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks all for the good thoughts about baby Julian. He's a very welcome addition to the family tree. Let's see if I can get his picture to post.


Oh so precious!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Well today dawned with foggy,overcast burning off noon or later is now quite nice with a light breeze from the west(MY favorite kind only I would start it earlier in the day). 75degF now. I took the day to loaf today as was having trouble moving about this am. Fibrofog has also been a big feature of late. The new walker was delivered this morning and is very nice. I think it will make shopping easier for me as I can rest a minute when I get tired and don't have to wait for some seating to be avail. Katie, that baby is such a dear. Many good times ahead. I can picture Sam's pups moving around in that foot high
> box. I had a lovely collapsible plastic enclosure made at a local plastics company. The seams did not hold so my Dad
> drilled them and bolted them and then we cut out a flap covering the opening for a door. It swung and we could put it on the inside or out, so that pups could ramble or not according to our will. I could see them at all times of day
> and mom could go in and out to take care of them. It as about a meter high and could be covered with a blanket when needed. I loved it as a whelping box. I could always see my puppies, but they were warm and sheltered. A very pleasant memory.
> ...


Marge, thank you, my prayers are with you also! Your walker sounds like my Mom's.. it's really great when she can use it! But we did break down and buy her a lightweight wheelchair it's so much easier to load in the car and much easier going up the hills in this area also!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of my favorites:
> ...


I thought that is what made meddlers crunchy!!! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to have back Marianne- maybe this time things will settle down for you. Times like now when it so good having people around physically and more distant support.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, it's so good to hear from you again after all the difficult times you've had these last several months. I know it's been extremelystressfultimes for you and yours, and have had you in my prayers and thoughts.

Glad for the new equipment for Mom and the office set-up at DS and SIL's place. Thankfully, God still takes care of HIS children. 

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a blast trying to get Mom to understand the concept of the loom. She has never done much handwork, when she was younger she did some crewel embroidery but has not done that in years. She managed to get several rows done, but not sure if this is going to be something she enjoys. Our friend Deb is going to come over one evening after her work and help her out with it also, Deb has made several things with the looms. 
Talked with Ben earlier, he's doing pretty good, said that the room is just about finished and they should move his desk and bookcases in tomorrow. He sounded good, DIL goes to work tomorrow, just for a few hours and he has promised he will behave and just work from his recliner while the guys do the hard work :lol: 
If things work out I hope to power wash the back deck tomorrow and get it treated before the colder weather hits. The wood hasn't been treated since it was built and is looking pretty sad. Gives me an excuse to be out enjoying the weather also getting something accomplished! Best of both ;-) 
Time to put Mom to bed, I think I shall follow and knit for a bit. I finally figured out how to make the scarfs with the Sashay yarns, truly easy and I know the step-granddaughters will love them! Started one last night, finished it this morning while Mom had her breakfast. 
Hugs to everyone, know you all are in my prayers.. will get caught up reading tomorrow!! 
OH I'm late but hope you had a fantastic birthday Sam!!!! Sour Cherry pie I'm sure!!
TTFN (ta ta for now)


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Well today dawned with foggy,overcast burning off noon or later is now quite nice with a light breeze from the west(MY favorite kind only I would start it earlier in the day). 75degF now. I took the day to loaf today as was having trouble moving about this am. Fibrofog has also been a big feature of late. The new walker was delivered this morning and is very nice. I think it will make shopping easier for me as I can rest a minute when I get tired and don't have to wait for some seating to be avail. Katie, that baby is such a dear. Many good times ahead. I can picture Sam's pups moving around in that foot high
> ...


That would be great but I don't have someone to push me. I will work more on my tai chi and hope to preserve the ability to get around on my own. marlark marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: You seem to be far away today. I hope just relaxing.
Or possibly knitting. MJW.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone with the evernote program. The evernote keeps saying that a newer version is available, but states I must remove old program. When I do I love evernote all together. And the note for installing new program is also gone. Is anyone else having this problem. I have gone through this several times.
I remove program. Evernote symbol remains. When I click on it it restalls the old program. Marlark Marge


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

KateB, the photos are wonderful. I especially love the ones in Santorini.

Tessa, sending healing prayers your way and hope the knee replacement surgery went well.

Jynx, hope you find out soon just what you need to get healthy. Sounds like your brother finally woke up and realized you need assistance with mom.

Handyfamily, hope your birthday was a good one.

I'm so far behind on many of the posts, but slowly catching up. 

Redriet60, I roast Brussels Sprouts along with potatoes, carrots and onions. I with cut up the carrots on an angle about 1 inch long. Potatoes and onions I cut them around the same size as the Brussels Sprouts. If the sprouts are very large I cut them in half. I mix everything together with olive oil, salt, pepper and rosemary (or herb of your choice). Bake at 400 degrees (F) for about 20 minutes. Toss and continue for about another 20 minutes depending on whether you want the vegetables a bit on the firm side. 

Flockie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie..... so glad the tests went smoothly. Fingers crossed for good results.... As to DD moving, I remember going to move our DD from one apartment to another and there was no packing done at all. A roll of garbage bags made great clothes transporters. Those strong men... HIRE THEM... You do not pick up ONE thing until you get an all clear. Even hangered clothes get heavy and all moms have a tendency to overdo.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a little uppdate..... Spent over an hour with Dr. He is now clear that I am DONE and want to know what is going on and let's FIX it. He also is clear that I do not want to become dependent on any inhalers, etc. or even try to supress cough.... until we know WHAT it is and have a plan. I was not thrilled that he did not even remember putting me on antibiotic nor did he have any recollection of the Spiriva and Singulair that he just ordered. He is fixated on a cavity that showed on my Feb. scan but not on the Aug. one so he is ordering discs of both of those. I gave lots of blood and am doing sputum samples tomorrow.... (He said the way to know if fungus was gone was to go in and look and I suggested sputum..... "Well, yes, that would work.") Don't know about you, but I'd rather cough in a cup than go for ANOTHER invasive and expensive outpatient surgery.....
Soooo, I am taking no more medication until labs are in and then we meet again. He did say the stress was not condusive to healing. He did not listen to chest or order any breathing tests, even though I told him I was now having a little trouble and chest pains, but thought it was anxiety. He finds it most peculiar that I do not cough at night or laying down. I turned down narcotic cough syrup at $125 for 2 days.... He will never believe it, but the cheap target stuff has done better than anything else over the last 2 days. I have not coughed as much. I can live with it all, if I just know what it is and when it will be fixed. He did mention that we might need to involve an infectious desease (?) specialist... I may not have that right... didn't write it down.... I'll get the rest of my questions answered, if still relevant, when we meet after lab results. Way more info than you need, but lets you konw he is now taking it a little more seriously and we are going to make some progress..... I HOPE. 

Mom is wanting us to prepare all her meals (she doesn't say so, but omes up with 'issues' every day). I am going to be gone the next 2-3 days babysitting, so I will take her some Subway sandwiches and some cold chicken or crab salads, since I am not going to be able to just run over.... We'll see how that goes... I did not fall for the ploy yesterday, but told her where to find her food and how to turn on microwave. She has not called today.... I'm sure not eating..... but she has to get this idea out of her head... I have a call in to Meals on Wheels but haven't heard back... It won't do any good for this week though. Accidentally talked to TX brother and told him about the last few weeks and he said "Sounds like she needs assisted living." DUH.... Other brother is picking her up the 12th for a week to sleep at his friends and spend days with them and they will "oberve" (apples to oranges). He mentioned a "tiered" duplex. I said it sounded like a retirement place.... He says no care till needed..... Well, it is needed now!!! .... so how is that place different or better than what I suggested? And I wonder why I'm not healing!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HappyFamily.... Happy Birthday, late... hope it was a great one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Awwwwww.... What a sweet baby. That little fold right in the neck is the best place to get that sweet baby smell..... CONGRATULATIONS....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jynx, I am glad that the doc is now paying attention and actually hearing what you are saying to you!!! Let your brothers take care of your Mom for a while. Tell them the doc said no stress for you so you can heal!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

precious baby katynora - i love babies - up to the point where they learn to walk. lol

sam



KatyNora said:


> Thanks all for the good thoughts about baby Julian. He's a very welcome addition to the family tree. Let's see if I can get his picture to post.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I come in with 5mmdpn: Let brothers care for Mom's needs now.
Invest in your own heeling. I feel that the idea of a infections disease expert is ideal-let her get to the bottom.
The biopsy may be necessary to enlighten the cause of the spot or disc or whatever,depending on where it is. I'm hoping that this will lead to answers and that you can be satisfied that whatever treatment is appropriate. You need relief from the constant supposing what this is.That is the job of the physician. Your job for now is to relax,rest
heal and await definitive results. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For who ever was getting their Mother started on loom knitting, here is a simple slipper pattern for knitting on a loom. It was in my email today.
http://www.provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?prdindex=kniftyknitter&dsp=project&idnum=6


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

just lazy marge - a bit weary - need to get to bed earlier.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam: You seem to be far away today. I hope just relaxing.
> Or possibly knitting. MJW.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Still wait and see for you Dreamweaver- but you are witing on something and seems he is more aware that issues are really there. which is good. Getting more and more important that something is doen for your mother. You have now been told that it is not doing you good, and she is getting meore and more dependent on you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> just lazy marge - a bit weary - need to get to bed earlier.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need a good break Sam.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations KatyNora! He is beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't been very good lately at getting caught up. Too much going on I guess, nothing major, just lots of little things, like DH working swings and graves. It's hard for me to get computer time when he's home during the day, lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well or getting better. 
Myfanwy, hope Fale is continuing to heal well. 

Dreamweaver, hope you are feeling better and getting some solutions with your DM. 

Marge, hope you are having better days. 

Sam, thanks for hosting and how's Hickory doing?

Pammie, is your daughter moving this weekend? Hope it all goes event free for you. 

Okay, now I'm going to start back tracking and see how far back I can get before heading to bed. 

I did make it to knitting group today, was nice and relaxing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been very good lately at getting caught up. Too much going on I guess, nothing major, just lots of little things, like DH working swings and graves. It's hard for me to get computer time when he's home during the day, lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well or getting better.
> Myfanwy, hope Fale is continuing to heal well.
> ...


We have a basic problem of culturally two very different approaches to healing regimes. I had a good talk this morning with the support nurse who understands my dilemma, and has told me not to feel guilty because he is choosing a different path to conventional medecine- I cannot enforce things as one might insist with a child or give an animal no option but treatment. Fortunately Jocelyn is dealing on a day to day basis with our seriously multicultural community. 
I have hopes of ordering the essential oils I would like for your recipe by Monday- the lady said they order in at the beginning of each month. Most places I asked did not have more than lavendar oil! [and garlic capsules].


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Anyone with the evernote program. The evernote keeps saying that a newer version is available, but states I must remove old program. When I do I love evernote all together. And the note for installing new program is also gone. Is anyone else having this problem. I have gone through this several times.
> I remove program. Evernote symbol remains. When I click on it it restalls the old program. Marlark Marge


Marge, I can't even find my Evernote unless I go to the installed apps. Tried getting it out on desktop but won't stay so I haven't even gotten to use mine. Wish I could help but I need help too.

Myfanwy...With two totally different cultures it must make for some interesting and also difficult times. Wishing Fale healing.

Dreamweaver...So glad you had this appointment. We do have to take our health into our own hands at times and you did this. Bravo. Not easy but definitely necessary.

Two such beautiful babies on here the same day. Love it. How I wish I could love them and can almost smell that sweet baby smell. New puppies and babies. What could be better. Congratulations. Even a new walker and for a DD a new apartment.!!! Lots of beginnings.

Marianne...Hope mom takes to the loom.

I'm meeting two KP members todayat a Panera's in Greece, NY a suburb of Rochester. Should be fun. I will take some simple knitting to do. One of those scarves like Marianne was talking about, a ruffle scarf. Have to find the site to refresh my memory how to do them. Easy, but bad memory. 
:roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > just lazy marge - a bit weary - need to get to bed earlier.
> ...


Sam had his birthday and I remember seeing him say he was going to bed finally in the wee hours of the morning. Zzzzzz
Hope you got a good rest Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone Good morn, evening whatever  this time i am gonna be reading the Tparty from the back. i will be poppin in and checking just not commenting, wow, can I do that? we will see.........
mom had knee replacement surg. monday, of course it was an all day ordeal. but she came through great, so much better than the one yrs ago. dad (in nursing home) was so worried, everyone over there was concerned for him, so oldest neice stayed with him and after mom was in room for a hr or so, we called and they talked and she was able to comfort him. after 61 yrs of marriage, i see now what a support system they have had for all this time. then next day, sister from Nashville was staying with me, we got dad checked him out of n. home and picked up chicken and fixins and took dad to spend day with mom in hosp. room. oldest sister stayed there after her dialisis while younger sis and i took care of a long list of errands for mom and at moms. it does take a village. when sis took dad back to N home, as she was heading back to N.ville, he was telling the aids and nurses what a full day he had and how nanny was doing. while we had him out, we pimped out his room. he (the great hunter) now has a camoflauge everything for his bed, gotta figure out something to drape his window treatment with (peach now) he has a new recliner, new little frig. stocked with his diet dr peppers, his yougurt, has a rolling shelf with his magazines and fly swatter. we hung pictures, a set of his deer horns, put a bird feeder outside his window. so now it looks more like dads room at home. around thur. mom will be take to the same nursing home for her 6 wks of rehab. so i hope in this time dad will adjust more to his surroundings. so such is my life right now. so hope everyone is doing well and all the sick ones or ones dealing with situations are cooping. Still sending up prayers, cause i know that works. talk to you all when ever.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh --- baby Julian is so sweet. Congrats---welcome him to the KP family.

Jinx -- good talk with Dr.---sounds like you're making some progress-glad the cough syrup is working. I'm with you, I'd rather spit; why wouldn't that be the first offer? Anyway----hope you have final answers soon. Also, hope things with Mom & brother helps solve the question. Sounds like she would eventually love the assisted living idea where she could get to socialize as well as get some assistance with bathing/meals, etc. 

Sam --- hope it's not the birthday blues; I used to get them, but then realized I was lucky to be another year older. Probably just lack of sleep and exhaustion with the puppies -- you know you're missed...but we all hope you're better today.

I love hearing about spring planting in NZ while we're getting all the harvest in and put up---our diversity in location and personalities sure makes for some great conversation.

I think I'd like to start a window sill herb garden. I have a nice counter top in the laundry room right under a window - I used to use it as a changing table when our GS was little and it would work out great. What herbs work well in a pot garden? I'm thinking parsley, sage, chives, basil, rosemary, thyme, lemon grass--anything else?

Marianne - glad to hear things are getting better. Good luck with the knitting loom.

Best wishes to all - time to get some work done here. Schools are closed in honor of Jewish holiday so DH and GS are home---maybe GS and I can finish Need A Hug bear from Gypsycream so he can take it to pre-school's Teddy Bear picnic on Friday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

how about mint?- but in its own pot or you will have only mint.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver-ihopethis new strategy will find some answers for you. It is so important for us to take control of our own healthcare. Gone are the days when doctors were considered god though some seem to think that should still be true.

Southern Gal--your redo of your father's room sounds terrific. Hopefully, it will seem more like home to him. I'm sure having your mom close by will be a comfort for both of them. As you said, 61 years involves a lot of love, commitment, support. It's nice that you have siblings to help you out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> For who ever was getting their Mother started on loom knitting, here is a simple slipper pattern for knitting on a loom. It was in my email today.
> http://www.provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?prdindex=kniftyknitter&dsp=project&idnum=6


Thank you 5mm!!! I had bought her a book and even one that has a video on how to do this, hopefully today she will give it a try on her own. We bought her an inexpensive lap top and that has helped keep her mind occupied with solitaire and some other games that she can play. Now trying to teach her how to find her emails is a different matter, :lol: but at least she is trying ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just a little uppdate..... Spent over an hour with Dr. He is now clear that I am DONE and want to know what is going on and let's FIX it. He also is clear that I do not want to become dependent on any inhalers, etc. or even try to supress cough.... until we know WHAT it is and have a plan. I was not thrilled that he did not even remember putting me on antibiotic nor did he have any recollection of the Spiriva and Singulair that he just ordered. He is fixated on a cavity that showed on my Feb. scan but not on the Aug. one so he is ordering discs of both of those. I gave lots of blood and am doing sputum samples tomorrow.... (He said the way to know if fungus was gone was to go in and look and I suggested sputum..... "Well, yes, that would work.") Don't know about you, but I'd rather cough in a cup than go for ANOTHER invasive and expensive outpatient surgery.....
> Soooo, I am taking no more medication until labs are in and then we meet again. He did say the stress was not condusive to healing. He did not listen to chest or order any breathing tests, even though I told him I was now having a little trouble and chest pains, but thought it was anxiety. He finds it most peculiar that I do not cough at night or laying down. I turned down narcotic cough syrup at $125 for 2 days.... He will never believe it, but the cheap target stuff has done better than anything else over the last 2 days. I have not coughed as much. I can live with it all, if I just know what it is and when it will be fixed. He did mention that we might need to involve an infectious desease (?) specialist... I may not have that right... didn't write it down.... I'll get the rest of my questions answered, if still relevant, when we meet after lab results. Way more info than you need, but lets you konw he is now taking it a little more seriously and we are going to make some progress..... I HOPE.
> 
> Mom is wanting us to prepare all her meals (she doesn't say so, but omes up with 'issues' every day). I am going to be gone the next 2-3 days babysitting, so I will take her some Subway sandwiches and some cold chicken or crab salads, since I am not going to be able to just run over.... We'll see how that goes... I did not fall for the ploy yesterday, but told her where to find her food and how to turn on microwave. She has not called today.... I'm sure not eating..... but she has to get this idea out of her head... I have a call in to Meals on Wheels but haven't heard back... It won't do any good for this week though. Accidentally talked to TX brother and told him about the last few weeks and he said "Sounds like she needs assisted living." DUH.... Other brother is picking her up the 12th for a week to sleep at his friends and spend days with them and they will "oberve" (apples to oranges). He mentioned a "tiered" duplex. I said it sounded like a retirement place.... He says no care till needed..... Well, it is needed now!!! .... so how is that place different or better than what I suggested? And I wonder why I'm not healing!!!


Jynx, I keep you and yours in prayers, I hope that the doctor has finally understood your concerns and will find the cause of your problems and make it an easy quick fix! 
Though I miss my brother terribly at times, I am also glad I don't have to go through him to make the decisions about Mom. He refused to "see" for so long, which is why she is in such pain now, her falls really hurt her back but he would tell me she was okay, just a bit bruised. They won't do surgery to correct her back as she has had so many surgeries and a fusion (which she cracked on one of her falls). I'm just glad that she finally agreed to live with me, my SIL was going to place her in a home as she had to work and couldn't care for her daily.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone Good morn, evening whatever  this time i am gonna be reading the Tparty from the back. i will be poppin in and checking just not commenting, wow, can I do that? we will see.........
> mom had knee replacement surg. monday, of course it was an all day ordeal. but she came through great, so much better than the one yrs ago. dad (in nursing home) was so worried, everyone over there was concerned for him, so oldest neice stayed with him and after mom was in room for a hr or so, we called and they talked and she was able to comfort him. after 61 yrs of marriage, i see now what a support system they have had for all this time. then next day, sister from Nashville was staying with me, we got dad checked him out of n. home and picked up chicken and fixins and took dad to spend day with mom in hosp. room. oldest sister stayed there after her dialisis while younger sis and i took care of a long list of errands for mom and at moms. it does take a village. when sis took dad back to N home, as she was heading back to N.ville, he was telling the aids and nurses what a full day he had and how nanny was doing. while we had him out, we pimped out his room. he (the great hunter) now has a camoflauge everything for his bed, gotta figure out something to drape his window treatment with (peach now) he has a new recliner, new little frig. stocked with his diet dr peppers, his yougurt, has a rolling shelf with his magazines and fly swatter. we hung pictures, a set of his deer horns, put a bird feeder outside his window. so now it looks more like dads room at home. around thur. mom will be take to the same nursing home for her 6 wks of rehab. so i hope in this time dad will adjust more to his surroundings. so such is my life right now. so hope everyone is doing well and all the sick ones or ones dealing with situations are cooping. Still sending up prayers, cause i know that works. talk to you all when ever.


So glad that everything went well with Mom's replacement, now comes the "fun" part :shock: But since she has done this before I hope it will be an easy, smooth recovery for her! 
Your Dad's room sounds great! I am sure he is much happier with his things around him especially the pictures and the deer horns :!: 
The bird feeder is a nice touch, I might suggest that to my cousin, my Aunt would love having one I'm sure! (She's 93, has limited vision but feisty as she ever was 4' 8" of pure dynamite!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver, glad things seem to be going better with your doctor, and here's hoping your brothers are finally realising what you've been telling them all along about your mum.
Marianne, you take care, you seem to have so many people depending on you - you do so well by them all. :thumbup: 
Marge, I hope that walker's going to be of great benefit to you. My mum had one, but she wasn't a great "driver"!
Southerngal, what you've done to your dad's room sounds great. Good to hear that your mum's op is over and it went well.
KatyNora, what a beautiful baby!
We've just come back from collecting the pram for the expected GS. I say pram, but seemingly it's a "system" :roll: - wheels, pram body, carrycot, car seat, parasol, raincover, thing for putting it all into the car....and (even though the man gave us a demonstration) I have no clue how it all goes together/ comes apart/ fits into the car!  :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh --- baby Julian is so sweet. Congrats---welcome him to the KP family.
> 
> Jinx -- good talk with Dr.---sounds like you're making some progress-glad the cough syrup is working. I'm with you, I'd rather spit; why wouldn't that be the first offer? Anyway----hope you have final answers soon. Also, hope things with Mom & brother helps solve the question. Sounds like she would eventually love the assisted living idea where she could get to socialize as well as get some assistance with bathing/meals, etc.
> 
> ...


Rookie, hope you post a picture of your bear!!! I have been given enough fun fur to make 9 bears now, :lol: With all the things going on, just haven't had the time to sit and make one, hopefully will calm down so I can start one this weekend!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal....So glad that you were able to makes your dad's nh room more like home and that your mom will be in rehab at the same place.

Baileysmom is sick so she is not coming to our KP get together today. I'm sad and so is she. We talked so much together about this, but we will still get together, just minus her.  Now I know we will do this again as I want to meet her in person. There will still be two others. I'm taking a Rowan kidsilk ruffled yarn scarf to knit. Should be easy to talk and do that.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Dreamweaver, glad things seem to be going better with your doctor, and here's hoping your brothers are finally realising what you've been telling them all along about your mum.
> Marianne, you take care, you seem to have so many people depending on you - you do so well by them all. :thumbup:
> Marge, I hope that walker's going to be of great benefit to you. My mum had one, but she wasn't a great "driver"!
> KatyNora, what a beautiful baby!
> We've just come back from collecting the pram for the expected GS. I say pram, but seemingly it's a "system" :roll: - wheels, pram body, carrycot, car seat, parasol, raincover, thing for putting it all into the car....and (even though the man gave us a demonstration) I have no clue how it all goes together/ comes apart/ fits into the car!  :lol:


KateB, the modern technical devices are just too high tech, I've seen the new prams and I wouldn't know how to use them either! Glad the younger set is more adapt at making these things work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, glad things seem to be going better with your doctor, and here's hoping your brothers are finally realising what you've been telling them all along about your mum.
> ...


They're going to have to be! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with the evernote program. The evernote keeps saying that a newer version is available, but states I must remove old program. When I do I love evernote all together. And the note for installing new program is also gone. Is anyone else having this problem. I have gone through this several times.
> ...


Daralene, I'm sure the get-together will be a blast, sure wish I was close by to join in the fun!! I've just about completed the scarf, wasn't able to knit last night, my wrist and finger joints were just not cooperating :-( Did a paraffin bath this morning on them and will do another this evening, already much better though! Really should look into the square needles, my problem is I don't like the wood that much, it tends to grab the yarn, guess I'm just used to the metal, like an old dog, doesn't want to learn new tricks :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Daralene, I'm sure the get-together will be a blast, sure wish I was close by to join in the fun!! I've just about completed the scarf, wasn't able to knit last night, my wrist and finger joints were just not cooperating :-( Did a paraffin bath this morning on them and will do another this evening, already much better though! Really should look into the square needles, my problem is I don't like the wood that much, it tends to grab the yarn, guess I'm just used to the metal, like an old dog, doesn't want to learn new tricks :lol:[/quote]
Marianne 818
______________________________________________

Are the square needles better for arthritis sufferers??


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Anyone with the evernote program. The evernote keeps saying that a newer version is available, but states I must remove old program. When I do I love evernote all together. And the note for installing new program is also gone. Is anyone else having this problem. I have gone through this several times.
> I remove program. Evernote symbol remains. When I click on it it restalls the old program. Marlark Marge


I haven't gotten this notice, but will check it out today. I'd hate to loose all that I have on Evernote and would be afraid to remove the one I have that I know for sure!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Kollage makes wooden cubic straight needles, but makes the circular ones in metal -- go figure? Wooden cubics are supposed to come out in the Spring per the manufacturer's rep. at the MW Stitches Show. KnitPros has a version of cubics in both straights and circulars in the same wood as their Dreamz...I suppose KnitPics may come out with some in Harmonies also.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love all the recipes, the Rum cake and the Fresh Apple Cake sound divine!!!!! I know both DS's will love them, will add to the holiday treats for sure!

Pammie, I'm late with this but keeping you and yours in prayers as always. 
I hold all my tea party friends in my prayers daily, even on our church prayer list as I totally believe in the power of prayers. So, if I have missed a need or a call for prayer, I do apologize, but trust and believe that you and yours are with me daily. 

On that note, I have to start Mom's day, she stayed up late watching a movie so I let her sleep in this morning. (Gave me time to read a bit more on here at least) ;-) 

Have a wonderful day/evening.. Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with the evernote program. The evernote keeps saying that a newer version is available, but states I must remove old program. When I do I love evernote all together. And the note for installing new program is also gone. Is anyone else having this problem. I have gone through this several times.
> ...


At least, when we chose to renew our promises to each other- it was with my eyes wide open. Thank you for the good wishes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone Good morn, evening . Still sending up prayers, cause i know that works. talk to you all when ever.


That all sounds great, Southern Gal- hoping Dad is really enjoying all the new features of his room- my Dad got the greatest pleasure from solitaire and crosswords on his laptop. He had very quickly worked out how to cheat! [passed 2 years ago nearly 92]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh --- baby Julian is so sweet. Congrats---welcome him to the KP family.
> 
> Jinx -- good talk with Dr.---sounds like you're making some progress-glad the cough syrup is working. I'm with you, I'd rather spit; why wouldn't that be the first offer? Anyway----hope you have final answers soon. Also, hope things with Mom & brother helps solve the question. Sounds like she would eventually love the assisted living idea where she could get to socialize as well as get some assistance with bathing/meals, etc.
> 
> ...


garlic?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh --- baby Julian is so sweet. Congrats---welcome him to the KP family.
> 
> Jinx -- good talk with Dr.---sounds like you're making some progress-glad the cough syrup is working. I'm with you, I'd rather spit; why wouldn't that be the first offer? Anyway----hope you have final answers soon. Also, hope things with Mom & brother helps solve the question. Sounds like she would eventually love the assisted living idea where she could get to socialize as well as get some assistance with bathing/meals, etc.
> 
> ...


There are so many nice things with spring- but I don't like the week or so after the clocks go forward, and I have to put the rubbish out in the dark again!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh --- baby Julian is so sweet. Congrats---welcome him to the KP family.
> ...


That might have to be an absolute considering how much my DH loves garlic...didn't know it could be grown in a window sill garden - will have to check that out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I haven't been very good lately at getting caught up. Too much going on I guess, nothing major, just lots of little things, like DH working swings and graves. It's hard for me to get computer time when he's home during the day, lol.
> ...


You are right, you can only express how your feel and what the medically recommended treatment is and go from there. Hopefully the path he is taking will workout. 
Hope you are able to get the oils, they seem to be so much easier to get here nowadays.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with the evernote program. The evernote keeps saying that a newer version is available, but states I must remove old program. When I do I love evernote all together. And the note for installing new program is also gone. Is anyone else having this problem. I have gone through this several times.
> ...


Ooh, have fun, I love Panera's, DH discovered he rather likes them too. lol Closest one here is in Ft. Collins, Co Now just need another excuse to go to Ft. Collins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Oh! Happy Late Birthday Sam!!! Did you get your cherry pie? We had one the other day and I thought about you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
Poledra- that means I can order the essential oils!
Have to get the dog meat, and the evaporated milk for the icing for Fale's birthday cake- for Saturday.
Thursday morning here, making coconut buns per request.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah for you, Myfanwy. What great timing for your needs!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yeah for you, Myfanwy. What great timing for your needs!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah for you, Myfanwy. What great timing for your needs!!
> ...


So glad your money came through making life so much easier and presents too with Fale's birthday and trip to see grandchildren looming in the near future.

KP Knitting get-together
Everyone was there, including Baileysmom, so I got to meet 3 other KP'rs. Loved it. I'm afraid I didn't get much knitting done....in fact none. They did love the colorwork bag I am knitting and I learned some things from them. We discussed needles, lifelines and how to do one, yarn, grandchildren or lack of, families, etc. One lady wore a gorgeous wingspan shawl she had just knit. Sounds like we will do this again. A lovely group of ladies. Sorry, no photo this time. Maybe next time. It was just so wonderful to get together with some fellow KP knitters. Wish you could have all joined us. Oh yes, we had lunch first and then talked knitting. Can you believe two of the ladies brought gifts for the others. One brought candles and the other brought beautiful fabric roses that clip on, so I put mine on my knitting bag. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SouthernGal, I just love that you were able to fix up your dad's room with so many personal things. That has to be helpful for him. And of course, I'm glad that your mom's surgery seems to have gone so well. I hope her recovery is quick and easy.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

are we talking real dog meat here myfanwy?

sam



myfanwy said:


> yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> Poledra- that means I can order the essential oils!
> Have to get the dog meat, and the evaporated milk for the icing for Fale's birthday cake- for Saturday.
> Thursday morning here, making coconut buns per request.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


typically I could spend it four times over!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> are we talking real dog meat here myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have found where I can get chicken mince- for pet food grade- I mix it with rice, vegetables and have been experimenting with crushing in garlic as well- they seem to love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sunrise, 27th September, 2012.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

an overcast muggy day in northwest ohio - it is just sticky feeling - around seventy degrees - the sun is trying to burn through - don't know if it will or not.

the puppise are so fat - i can't get over how much they have grown. they were a week old yesterday. if lexi doesn't have too much homework tonight i will ask her to take some pictures.

i would really like to force the teachers to do the homework they pass out to their students. lexi is smart -she makes all a's - but her chemistry homework takes her hours every night - and the teacher admits it is busy work -which makes me want to scream. lexi was in tears the other night over all the homework. i can barely lift her backpack it is so heavy. i never gave that much homework - i wanwted to watch them work so i was there if they needed help. they have been in school all day - so was i - i needed some time to relax after school - figured they did also. some teachers think their class is the only class is the only one the kid is taking. end of rant.

about a month ago a friend of mine in seattle called - he and i have been friends for a very long time. he said - i really want to see you - either i am coming there or i will buy your ticket for you to come here. being there is really not much to do here in defiance i said fine - i will come there. i never refuse free food or free plane tickets.

i will be gone 2-12 october and will open the tea part on friday the 13th - ooh - that is going to take some thinking about appropriate recipes.

there will be a triad taking care of your every wish on the tea party while i am gone. myfanwy graciously accepted the job and has recruited darowil and kate to help her. i think you are in for a rare treat. i may check in as i can - i don't want to miss anything (now i sound like my grandma paul who had to take a nap afternoon so we had to be quiet since she was taking her nap downstairs so she wouldn't miss anything - lololol). 

not sure if i will meet any of our pacific northwest tper's - but i do intend to check out a few yarn shops - and a few used book stores. i am on the hunt for the walander series that they are doing on masterpiece mystery. would love to find the entire set so i can read them in order - i am so anal when it come to reading things in order.

i am looking forward to spending time with wendell and his partner - will also have dinner at "shangaii gardens" my favorite chinese restaurant in the international district - where i will have the same thing as i do every year. i worked with marge when we both worked for airborne express. 

will have dinner at a friends house - his partner has this great chicken recipe (i will be sure to get it so i can share it with you) - i will have my one gin on the rocks.

will spend two days in olympia with another friend - will visit her son and famiy whom i really enjoy - and i love olympia - great little town.

i am flying out of ft wayne indiana to detroit and then nonstop seattle and then through minneapolis on the way home - no high altitude layovers this time. i will have a wheelchair at each airport to whisk me around.

heidi is not totally happy - she said wendell is going to fork over another ticket if i end up in the hospital - lol -and it is going to be first class - bigger lol - roflol. i will be fine. 

my doctor is not too happy either since i will be traveling without oxygen. having it delivered to the two places where i will be staying - having oxygen on the flight adds almost a thousand dollars to the cost of the trip. since i will be sitting knitting i am not concerned.

my biggest concern is hickory and her will being. i know gary will take good care of her - but he is not going to be in good shape either - he is having a hernia operation this coming monday - the day before i leave. they do it on an outpatient basis now. hickory really misses me when ia am gone - as much as i miss her. everything will work out i know - i will be glad to be home.

now i am going next door - have some coffee and the last piece of my birthday pie.

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful picture myfanwy - reminds me of the saying - red sun at night sailors delight - red sun in morning sailors take warning.

sam



myfanwy said:


> sunrise, 27th September, 2012.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> beautiful picture myfanwy - reminds me of the saying - red sun at night sailors delight - red sun in morning sailors take warning.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


true, this morning the rain is setting in! All grey now! I do hope the trip all goes well- sounds like you are going to be BUSY! At least Hickory has her puppies to distract her!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sam, just tell us which day is not yet booked, and we'll manage to be there! Well, I know I will anyway; after all, RHIP (Retirement Has Its Privileges). And I know for certain that Sandy wants to be in on the fun too, and probably some others as well. Yarn shops AND used book stores?!! My two favorite forms of retail therapy! :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> Poledra- that means I can order the essential oils!
> Have to get the dog meat, and the evaporated milk for the icing for Fale's birthday cake- for Saturday.
> Thursday morning here, making coconut buns per request.


Speaking of books, do you know about Harry the dirty dog? In one a sweater unravels. A book I got in England that I love is Mousehole cat. A wonderful story.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sunrise, 27th September, 2012.


beautiful photo...love, love, love those pinky-purply hues!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah for you, Myfanwy. What great timing for your needs!!
> ...


 :!:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> SouthernGal, I just love that you were able to fix up your dad's room with so many personal things. That has to be helpful for him. And of course, I'm glad that your mom's surgery seems to have gone so well. I hope her recovery is quick and easy.


 Ditto --- I hope it makes him feel like the "great hunter" all over again.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy Crow, Sam! I just checked on Amazon.com to look up your Kurt Wallander and found out there are 16 books. You will certainly have a hunt on your hands...good luck; hope you find them all!!!

Today I got my yarn together, from the recent trip to visit dear MIL and FIL, and am working on the free tote bag pattern (that I had to purchase the yarn to get). It is nice yarn...almost a cord, looks to be almost braided. Should prove to be strong and long-lasting. The colors are black, purple and yellow in the variegated and then just the plain black for the other yarn...2 strands held together throughout. My hands are tired right now so what am I doing? Typing - ha! 

Sam, I know you will enjoy your trip!!! Do you have a portable oxygen tank that fits into kind of like a back pack or are you talking a bigger tank on a wheely-cart? I think that is a shame that the airlines raise the cost on a ticket when it is clearly a necessity for people. My husband's aunt always arranges for oxygen to be delivered to the hotels, when she travels with her husband, but he also wears the portable one and she's not complained about ticketing...believe me, she would too - ha! I hope you have a fantastic trip and know that we will be in good hands with our co-hosts. Take lots of pictures and enjoy!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful sunrise myfanwy, thanks for sharing. Once our time changes here I am up in time to see our sunrises, another reason I love fall so much!



myfanwy said:


> sunrise, 27th September, 2012.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Sam --- good to hear from you and good to hear about your trip. I know you have many friends in that area and was so disappointed that you had to cancel last time....now, we know, it was just a postponement. Here's wishing you a wonderful time. I fell in love with the Wallender series also....hope you find the books.

We found some London distilled Gordon's gin while on our trip --- never liked gin much until this one---I like it with tonic and lime. 

I hate to hear that there's so much homework....can't imagine a teacher admitting that it was "busy work"....that's just nonsense.

Enjoy your pie and coffee --


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> ...


I must ask the book sellers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, 27th September, 2012.
> ...


It was really lovely- but so brief!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam, Washington and Oregon are states I would love to visit someday, they are on my bucket list. I also looked up the books you were speaking of and it sounds like an interesting series, will get the first couple from the library if available and check them out. Thanks! I always love finding new authors to read. Has anyone read the Gamache series by Louise Penny? Good mysteries imho. 

I need to start taking notes as i read the tp, as Ive "heard" that others do,I can never remember everybody or everything that I want to mention. (being at work whilst reading and replying does not help lol)too many interruptions. glad that everyone seems to be getting questions answered, family settled, medical issues resolved or at least looked into better. Truly wish I was closer to some of you so that we could get together in person, (very envious here Daralene). Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy....Love the sunrise. Thank you. Guess Sam was right since you are now getting rain.

Sam...So glad you are getting to make the trip. Remember when you had decided you "Could" do it. Have a wonderful time and bring back lots of wonderful memories. How great it will be to see friends again and perhaps meet some of your TP friends too. We will all be supportive of Myfanwy, Darowil, and Kate, so have a great time!!!!

Pup Lover...Yes, I wish we could have all been together. Found out that two of the ladies had actually talked with me back when I first joined but it didn't work out till now. One never knows :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> beautiful sunrise myfanwy, thanks for sharing. Once our time changes here I am up in time to see our sunrises, another reason I love fall so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking forward to some photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy....Love the sunrise. Thank you. Guess Sam was right since you are now getting rain.
> 
> Sam...So glad you are getting to make the trip. Remember when you had decided you "Could" do it. Have a wonderful time and bring back lots of wonderful memories. How great it will be to see friends again and perhaps meet some of your TP friends too. We will all be supportive of Myfanwy, Darowil, and Kate, so have a great time!!!!
> 
> Pup Lover...Yes, I wish we could have all been together. Found out that two of the ladies had actually talked with me back when I first joined but it didn't work out till now. One never knows :wink: :thumbup:


There is an intense low coming in from the north! Looking forward to more of your photos!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> an overcast muggy day in northwest ohio - it is just sticky feeling - around seventy degrees - the sun is trying to burn through - don't know if it will or not.
> 
> the puppise are so fat - i can't get over how much they have grown. they were a week old yesterday. if lexi doesn't have too much homework tonight i will ask her to take some pictures.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on reading in order. I always tell people if it's really necessary when I recommend a series.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I think Harry's sweater has roses on it. When I've been in a bookstore I often manage to sell a book, including Waterstones. I think that was in Manchester. I love pop ups, but would not generally trust one to a little kid.

What is your source of books? I'm trying to think how I can know if something would be easily available to you. I know one you probably can't get and I think I will have to see about getting it for you. It's a true story about a moose for Jessica.

You probably can get the books about Owen and Mzee, good for a kid.

You may have gathered this is a subject i Love.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> Poledra- that means I can order the essential oils!
> Have to get the dog meat, and the evaporated milk for the icing for Fale's birthday cake- for Saturday.
> Thursday morning here, making coconut buns per request.


Great that the money has come through at the right time. :thumbup: There's a great series of books about a dog (think he's a West Highland Terrier) called Hairy McClairy, but I don't know if you would find them in NZ. Love your sunset picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> ...


Linley Dodd is a New Zealander!!!! So yes we do have them here- they are great stories- I called my cats 'Slinky' and 'Malinky' after another of her characters!
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://buffalogrove.patch.com/blog_posts/wheeling-high-school-hosts-its-16th-annual-hometown-celebration
> 
> This is the write up of the celebration. The H.S. did a great job - staff (DH's semi-retirement job is as a security guard at the same H.S. so he's very well known.) and families were invited to a BBQ dinner before the game and then presentations were wonderful. Great evening - even saw some of the teachers our kids had while there----plus some of their classmates who are now teachers there. Strange juxtoposition! Very proud. Our grandson goes to pre-school there also as part of the Child Development curriculum, they have a day care for the staff kids....so he was there to be very proud of his Mom and to see all his classmates. Our daughter from Springfield was able to make it up in time so we had a great night. Weather was rainy (football afterall) and our team got beat 35 to 9 or something awful like that.
> 
> ...


How wonderful to see your daughter so honoured. Congratulations. You must be so proud of her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only on page 7 and have 40 more to go. My eyes are starting to cross so I'll have to leave you all for now.
Bye.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

It is great that you are going to be able to go to Seattle after all. My daughter lived there and it is one of my favorite places. Enjoy. We will miss you but you leave us in good hands.

My husband and I are starting the Wallander series, too. We also like the Gamache books if you have not tried them.


Wisconsin Joy


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

SouthernGal: So sweet to hear of the loving relationship your mother and father have and to read how your mother comforted him helping to relieve his worries about her surgery. The decorating you and sister did in his room certainly must make him feel much more "at home" there. People need their own things around them. So nice that your mother will recuperate for awhile right in the same place. Wishing them peace and contentment.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> ...


I bought Hairy McClairy when I was in Canterbury. Since he's British I should think he'd be available. This was a series I was trying to think of that I bought when I was in England, and just couldn't remember what it was.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds as if you are going to have a marvelous time on your trip, Sam. This sounds like a continuously belated birthday celebration! No more staying up until the wee hours while there as you are going to have to get back into the "swing of things" to begin the Tea Party when you return. Hope your time there is all that you are anticipating. Have a blast!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


We have regular KP get together here in Adelaide now, we meet once a month. Althea and myself are regulars, and others come in and out (and sometimes pop in here especially soon after as Althea and I always comment on the TP). We always enjoy it greatly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sunrise, 27th September, 2012.


What wonderful colours. 
Sure is getting light earlier her- it half wakes me, and getting dark later. Definatelly cahnging seasons. 28 today- about what it reached yesaterday, which I guess must be heading to mid 80s. Perfect, though it is cooling down with maybe some rain from tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie..... so glad the tests went smoothly. Fingers crossed for good results.... As to DD moving, I remember going to move our DD from one apartment to another and there was no packing done at all. A roll of garbage bags made great clothes transporters. Those strong men... HIRE THEM... You do not pick up ONE thing until you get an all clear. Even hangered clothes get heavy and all moms have a tendency to overdo.......


I am going to be very careful! I still have heard the results. I guess they were so good that he just didn't think he needed to call! 
I'm glad that you got some results at the doctor's today. I hope you will be able to do the less invasive procedure! Keep fighting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> ...


I had forgotten all about that book- I think it was one we had when we were young and my daughters as well. As the oldest of nine I had many many years of childrens books- and with only about 14 years between my youngest brother and Maryanne it wasn't long begfore I was back in them.Wonder what they read now? Probably eReaders.
Harry the Dirty dog I was referring to.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Love the dishcloth, gottasch. You did such a beautiful job in the center and edging.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > yipee! my dividend money has come through- was planning on shopping today, whatever. DGS has his birthday in November- so I am looking for books suitable for a three year-old!
> ...


We can get Hairy McClairy here.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Harry The Dirty Dog!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Must go and have breakfast- going to see Madagascar this morning with MAryanne. David was given some movie tickets which need to be used by the end of the month. He couldn't see anything he really wanted to see and we have difficulty finding something we both like. So he kindly suggested Maryanne and I went. Neither of us having grown up yet we have chosen Madagascar. I would have liked an excuse to go and see Ice Age 4 when it was out.
Skyped with my other daughter last night. She got very excited when I appeared with her rabbit in my arms! They are now in China, meeting up with my brother (who lives in China) on Sunday. This is my youngest brother so the age gap between him and Vicky is only a couple of years more than between David and me (my youngest brother is also called David). First time I have skyped. Good but we did drop out a few times and finally gave up. Pepper haeaded stright for the screen when I bought her in, not sure if it was coincidence or she was trying to get to Vicky and Brett.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a great trip to Washington, Sam. Be well, visit to your heart's content, and return refreshed to us. We love you, Sam, and will look forward to your return so that we can hear about your wonderful time there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> Daralene, I'm sure the get-together will be a blast, sure wish I was close by to join in the fun!! I've just about completed the scarf, wasn't able to knit last night, my wrist and finger joints were just not cooperating :-( Did a paraffin bath this morning on them and will do another this evening, already much better though! Really should look into the square needles, my problem is I don't like the wood that much, it tends to grab the yarn, guess I'm just used to the metal, like an old dog, doesn't want to learn new tricks :lol:


Marianne 818
______________________________________________

Are the square needles better for arthritis sufferers??[/quote]

That's what I have heard and what they advertise, I may order just a pair in a size I use mostly size 7 for dishcloths, just to see if they are any better.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


That sounds like so much fun!!!!! So glad you were all able to meet and enjoy the company even if you weren't able to knit while you were there.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> KP Knitting get-together
> Everyone was there, including Baileysmom, so I got to meet 3 other KP'rs. Loved it. I'm afraid I didn't get much knitting done....in fact none. They did love the colorwork bag I am knitting and I learned some things from them. We discussed needles, lifelines and how to do one, yarn, grandchildren or lack of, families, etc. One lady wore a gorgeous wingspan shawl she had just knit. Sounds like we will do this again. A lovely group of ladies. Sorry, no photo this time. Maybe next time. It was just so wonderful to get together with some fellow KP knitters. Wish you could have all joined us. Oh yes, we had lunch first and then talked knitting. Can you believe two of the ladies brought gifts for the others. One brought candles and the other brought beautiful fabric roses that clip on, so I put mine on my knitting bag. :thumbup:


We have regular KP get together here in Adelaide now, we meet once a month. Althea and myself are regulars, and others come in and out (and sometimes pop in here especially soon after as Althea and I always comment on the TP). We always enjoy it greatly.[/quote]
_______________________________

That's so great. I think more are going to join us according to Terri the next time, however, my October is getting so busy that I might not be able to make next month.  But at least it looks like this might work out to be something we want to do on a regular basis, so then I can still make other months. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


So funny. I tried to knit one of those ruffle scarves. Even did a review of it before I went, but do you think I could do it with the others there? Isn't it funny how the memory goes. Well I will review it again and perhaps wear the scarf next time, but think I will do a garter stitch next time. :wink: Lesson learned.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, I'm sure the get-together will be a blast, sure wish I was close by to join in the fun!! I've just about completed the scarf, wasn't able to knit last night, my wrist and finger joints were just not cooperating :-( Did a paraffin bath this morning on them and will do another this evening, already much better though! Really should look into the square needles, my problem is I don't like the wood that much, it tends to grab the yarn, guess I'm just used to the metal, like an old dog, doesn't want to learn new tricks :lol:
> ...


That's what I have heard and what they advertise, I may order just a pair in a size I use mostly size 7 for dishcloths, just to see if they are any better.[/quote]
_____________________________________________
Sounds like a good idea. Let me know what you think. :wink:
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam...Wouldn't it be something if you get to meet the KP/TP members in Washington :!: Don't know if your schedule allows for it or not, but no matter what, have a great trip. You've left us in very good hands. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

preston said:


> an overcast muggy day in northwest ohio - it is just sticky feeling - around seventy degrees - the sun is trying to burn through - don't know if it will or not.
> 
> the puppise are so fat - i can't get over how much they have grown. they were a week old yesterday. if lexi doesn't have too much homework tonight i will ask her to take some pictures.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed that last piece of pie ;-) I am so happy you are going to go on the trip, I know you have wanted to go and this is a fantastic opportunity for you to visit friends and family. Hickory will be fine without you for a few days I'm sure she'll be busy with the pups, she will miss your attention but she'll be there with her tail waggin ready to give you lots of kisses when you get home! Sounds like you have a full itinerary for the trip, hope you take an extra suitcase for the books and yarn you'll be searching for ;-) 
I know that your team will do just great keeping the party going in your absence, we're a pretty good group and will be on our best behavior while you are away


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Myfanway, the sunrise is beautiful as always, you have such a great eye with the camera, your pictures are just awesome! And I've put a new camera on my Christmas wish list ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We had a great day here today, Mom was in some pain but Tylenol knocked it out early! I got the back of the house power washed and started on the deck but ran out of bleach so by the time I got back from the store it was time for dinner. There is always tomorrow, no rain forecast till Sunday so I should be in good shape to get it sealed on Friday. I'll do the front of the house next week if we have a few days of warm weather. I normally do this in the spring but we had such a wet, humid summer the deck turned green on the edges and the back of the house was just a mess. I have an electric power washer, it's great for me, not hard to hold onto has a nice grip so my hands don't cramp up. 
I hope everyone has a great night/morning I'm going to sign off and try to do a bit of knitting, I need to finish up the one scarf and start a second one. If I listen to Mom I'll be making like 10 of them.. oh JoeP, I think my Mom heard you making all those stockings so she's taking it easy on me, I just have to make scarfs :lol: 
Hugs and prayers to all my dear friends here on the tea party. You all mean so very much to me, I may miss a post here and there, but know that you all are in my thoughts and prayers daily!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, I'm sure the get-together will be a blast, sure wish I was close by to join in the fun!! I've just about completed the scarf, wasn't able to knit last night, my wrist and finger joints were just not cooperating :-( Did a paraffin bath this morning on them and will do another this evening, already much better though! Really should look into the square needles, my problem is I don't like the wood that much, it tends to grab the yarn, guess I'm just used to the metal, like an old dog, doesn't want to learn new tricks :lol:
> ...


That's what I have heard and what they advertise, I may order just a pair in a size I use mostly size 7 for dishcloths, just to see if they are any better.[/quote]

People mentioned that it is a good idea to get a size larger than you would expect to use. I got some and checked them with my gauge and found they went through the hole for a size smaller than they are labeled.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > KP Knitting get-together
> ...


_______________________________

That's so great. I think more are going to join us according to Terri the next time, however, my October is getting so busy that I might not be able to make next month.  But at least it looks like this might work out to be something we want to do on a regular basis, so then I can still make other months. :thumbup:[/quote]

I think you are in central NY?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening all 607pmat 77 deg. Overcast until nearly noon.
Arthur is visiting everywhere. The weather can't seem to settle down. I wish they could find out more about this 
%&^&**disease so they could maybe remedy it. I used to have occasional flares and now it seems to follow me wherever and disrupt what I do. Couldn't make tai chi on Tues. Wed. I tried it and was invited to demonstrate at a health fair being held Fri at the park. I don't feel good about demonstrating when I can never be sure whether I can perform well or endure an entire session. I don't plan to go.
Sam: I am elated that you can at last contemplate this trip.It will do you a world of good and the tp can be reached in Seattle and its environs so you won't have to withdraw in the least just save it for the wee hours. All will be well I am sure. Old friends make it even better.
Myfanwy: a beautiful skyline silouette. My favorite colors and instantly saved to desktop so I can see whenever I please. 
Not much progress today on knitting. I picked up the pagoda green shawl and couldn't seem to make the pattern work. I frogged about four inches until I was reasonably sure that the pattern was re-gained. Now the needles were sticky so I off to polish them this evening. Almost left entire project on the bus, but a fellow rider from Africamade the driver return so it were returned to me.
Pammie I couldn't find what the doctor said. But seems that the news was good. Congratulations. Heart problems are so rampant and disturbing.
I wish that there was a gathering close to me so perhaps I could attend. I know that you all had fun.
Where is Dori?
Marianne: it seems that your circumstance is headed to improving situation at last. You deserve cudos for hanging in there. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

SouthernGal: The situation has improved for you as well.
Dad seem reconciled to the center and Mom on the mend. Perhaps
a moment now for you to breathe. I know the recovery is difficult but can't be as stressful as the last weeks. Take care. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jan - welcome back!! Sorry to hear about your "pup", 13 years is a good life. please tell me about your gun dog - what does that mean?? I'm glad that you and Phoebe are getting settled. You should post pictures of your garden now and as you are planting - we would love to see the progress. Take care and we'll talk soon. - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Chayjan said:


> s
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marge, I actually haven't heard from the doctor! I do a lot of self-diagnosis! I think it went well and I am very optimistic. I may call tomorrow in case he has forgotten all about me! I just keep thinking that no news is good news!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Marge, I actually haven't heard from the doctor! I do a lot of self-diagnosis! I think it went well and I am very optimistic. I may call tomorrow in case he has forgotten all about me! I just keep thinking that no news is good news!


Pammie, wait a week first before phoning the doctor. It does take time for the technicians to process the information and forward it to the doctor. They have lots of peoples' tests to process. You just keep thinking that no news is good news!! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip Sam - we'll all manage without you including Hickory!! You will have lots of stories for us when you get back - be safe and enjoy yourself!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


preston said:


> an overcast muggy day in northwest ohio - it is just sticky feeling - around seventy degrees - the sun is trying to burn through - don't know if it will or not.
> 
> the puppise are so fat - i can't get over how much they have grown. they were a week old yesterday. if lexi doesn't have too much homework tonight i will ask her to take some pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Myfanway, the sunrise is beautiful as always, you have such a great eye with the camera, your pictures are just awesome! And I've put a new camera on my Christmas wish list ;-)


I am glad to hear that! It is good to be able to record events!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wednesday evening in Arizona USA and it was nice and cool today. Low 90's at the hottest and I didn't turn the cooler on until late afternoon. We make a trip to Flagstaff on Friday for DH to see how his foot is holding up. Then we are planning a trip in our trailer the first week in Oct!!! Yippee!!! I hope that we can just find a nice quiet spot under a Pine Tree and sit a spell. Cleaning out closets and the shed for a garage sale sometime in October - I feel so overwhelmed with too much stuff these days - I'm ready to let some of it go. There is a horse rescue group that will come and pick up anything that doesn't sell so that is where anything left will go. I'm hoping everyone has a good week. I'm off to watch some TV and work on a baby blanket that is calling my name. Nite all!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good evening all 607pmat 77 deg. Overcast until nearly noon.
> Arthur is visiting everywhere. The weather can't seem to settle down. I wish they could find out more about this
> %&^&**disease so they could maybe remedy it. I used to have occasional flares and now it seems to follow me wherever and disrupt what I do. Couldn't make tai chi on Tues. Wed. I tried it and was invited to demonstrate at a health fair being held Fri at the park. I don't feel good about demonstrating when I can never be sure whether I can perform well or endure an entire session. I don't plan to go.
> Sam: I am elated that you can at last contemplate this trip.It will do you a world of good and the tp can be reached in Seattle and its environs so you won't have to withdraw in the least just save it for the wee hours. All will be well I am sure. Old friends make it even better.
> ...


the colour was quite intense for just long enough to grab the camera- best we have had for quite some time!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the extra money is to rent a portable concentrator - the only aparatus airlines allow on board. i had to rent one in salt lake city before they would allow me back on board.

i would be interested what airline your husband's aunt flew on and whether he was carrying his own portable on board. i have a liquid tank delivered to where i am going - also a portable - that way i don't need to weigh my suitcase down with mine - which weighs ten pounds - it's has a shoulder strap - have had it so long i sometimes forget it is there when i am using it. could you check on the airline. i will be flying delta.

sam



gottastch said:


> Holy Crow, Sam! I just checked on Amazon.com to look up your Kurt Wallander and found out there are 16 books. You will certainly have a hunt on your hands...good luck; hope you find them all!!!
> 
> Today I got my yarn together, from the recent trip to visit dear MIL and FIL, and am working on the free tote bag pattern (that I had to purchase the yarn to get). It is nice yarn...almost a cord, looks to be almost braided. Should prove to be strong and long-lasting. The colors are black, purple and yellow in the variegated and then just the plain black for the other yarn...2 strands held together throughout. My hands are tired right now so what am I doing? Typing - ha!
> 
> Sam, I know you will enjoy your trip!!! Do you have a portable oxygen tank that fits into kind of like a back pack or are you talking a bigger tank on a wheely-cart? I think that is a shame that the airlines raise the cost on a ticket when it is clearly a necessity for people. My husband's aunt always arranges for oxygen to be delivered to the hotels, when she travels with her husband, but he also wears the portable one and she's not complained about ticketing...believe me, she would too - ha! I hope you have a fantastic trip and know that we will be in good hands with our co-hosts. Take lots of pictures and enjoy!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


________________________________
I think you are in central NY?[/quote]
________________________________________
Upstate...I'm between the FingerLakes and Lake Ontario. Our get-together was held in a suburb of Rochester.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818...You amaze me. I would be out of it for about a week if I had gone through all you have, yet here you are out there treating your deck and power washing it. You are a strong woman with lots of determination and an inspiration to us all.

Hope the treatment helped your hands. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Yes I always take easy knitting to our gettogethers and Knitters Guild- I know I will be talking and knitting so don't want to have to concentrate on my knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well returned from the movies. Enjoyed it not much left to do tofay once I go out for a coffee- this is just an excuse to make me get out the house and walk. Cheaper thatn a gym- maybe not as effective but at least I go. And I doubt whether I would go a gym.

Southerngal I meant to say how good it is once a room can be made to suit the person rather than looking like a hospital room which they tend to do. Hopefully having your mother in the same place for 6 weeks will help him and not unsettle him when she leaves after her rehab is over.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> the extra money is to rent a portable concentrator - the only aparatus airlines allow on board. i had to rent one in salt lake city before they would allow me back on board.
> 
> i would be interested what airline your husband's aunt flew on and whether he was carrying his own portable on board. i have a liquid tank delivered to where i am going - also a portable - that way i don't need to weigh my suitcase down with mine - which weighs ten pounds - it's has a shoulder strap - have had it so long i sometimes forget it is there when i am using it. could you check on the airline. i will be flying delta.
> 
> ...


I sent DH's aunt an email. She's normally pretty prompt...hope to hear something and get back to you tomorrow


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Love the dishcloth, gottasch. You did such a beautiful job in the center and edging.


Thanks a lot! It was fun to do but think I like the short row spiral dishcloth better.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

almost three-thirty - must get to bed - i bet myfanwy has the bread already baked and fale has eaten it - will go to napoleon to meet a friend of mine and pick up the kennel. he is a diabetic - they have cut on his foot twice - it isn't healing - he is taking hyperberic chamber treatments daily which is suppose to help. i have a feeling that once they start to cut they have to keep going. haven't seen him for a while - it will be good to see him - told him i would buy him lunch.

good night all

sam


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Sam - So pleased you are going to get a break. Meeting old friends will be good.Good team you've put in charge of the TP and I'm sure they will do us proud. Keep well, take care and enjoy. 
Lin x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip, Sam, and don't even give us a thought (well ok, maybe just the one :lol: ) we'll all be here waiting for you when you return.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy dreams Sam!, may they be filled with lots of snuggly sounds from Hickory's brood- have any got their eyes open?
Hope you have a lovely visit with your friend in Napoleon. There surely seems to be a lot of interesting history in your parts- if the place names are anything to go by


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just want to add my wishes for a wonderful trip Sam. It's great to visit with old friends.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

A beautiful crisp morning here in NE GA, temp was perfect at 58 F, love the cooler mornings here in the mountains. 
I guess my outlook on life I got from my Dad, he was 93 when he passed away 2 yrs ago, he was out tending his garden the morning that he died, had made it back into the house and tried to call 911 but passed with the phone in his hand. He had emphysema and asbestosis and mesothelioma, lived with it for over 20 years after diagnosis. He taught me that when life gives you lemons, make lemonade  , just do what you can but always try to do the best when you are doing it. I try to balance everything, I love yard work and taking care of my family, I worked hard all of my life and now I am enjoying doing things I never had time to do before. I have a full plate, I know this, but with the options I'd rather my plate be full and everyone here to enjoy the bounty with than be without them. I do get fussed at for taking on so much, C and my friends shake their heads at me but I'm stubborn and when I know I'm needed I go or I do. I've fought for life since I was born, have supposed to have died 4 times, I know I am here for a purpose, haven't figured out just what that purpose is yet and I may never really know, but until then I do as I think I should, I rest when I can, I play when I can and I pray constantly for guidance. 
So with that said, I shall get off here and give the deck one final spray of cleaner (shade made me miss a few spots that now I can see) hope it will dry good by this afternoon (with aid of 2 big fans) so I can put the treatment on. Supposed to rain tomorrow and Saturday, want to have it protected by then. 
Oh Daralene the paraffin baths are wonderful!!! I do the treatment the same way they did them in OT, dip hands with 6 to 10 coats of wax, wrap in waxed paper, cover with a warm damp towel, sit for 20 minutes and mercy, I can feel the joints loosen up. I've done my feet also and my elbows, there are times I wish I could get my knee or hip in also :lol: Oh well, just use a moist heating pad for those instead ;-) 
Have a great, safe wonderful day/evening.. Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oddball said:


> Sam - So pleased you are going to get a break. Meeting old friends will be good.Good team you've put in charge of the TP and I'm sure they will do us proud. Keep well, take care and enjoy.
> Lin x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> A beautiful crisp morning here in NE GA, temp was perfect at 58 F, love the cooler mornings here in the mountains.
> I guess my outlook on life I got from my Dad, he was 93 when he passed away 2 yrs ago, he was out tending his garden the morning that he died, had made it back into the house and tried to call 911 but passed with the phone in his hand. He had emphysema and asbestosis and mesothelioma, lived with it for over 20 years after diagnosis. He taught me that when life gives you lemons, make lemonade  , just do what you can but always try to do the best when you are doing it. I try to balance everything, I love yard work and taking care of my family, I worked hard all of my life and now I am enjoying doing things I never had time to do before. I have a full plate, I know this, but with the options I'd rather my plate be full and everyone here to enjoy the bounty with than be without them. I do get fussed at for taking on so much, C and my friends shake their heads at me but I'm stubborn and when I know I'm needed I go or I do. I've fought for life since I was born, have supposed to have died 4 times, I know I am here for a purpose, haven't figured out just what that purpose is yet and I may never really know, but until then I do as I think I should, I rest when I can, I play when I can and I pray constantly for guidance.
> So with that said, I shall get off here and give the deck one final spray of cleaner (shade made me miss a few spots that now I can see) hope it will dry good by this afternoon (with aid of 2 big fans) so I can put the treatment on. Supposed to rain tomorrow and Saturday, want to have it protected by then.
> Oh Daralene the paraffin baths are wonderful!!! I do the treatment the same way they did them in OT, dip hands with 6 to 10 coats of wax, wrap in waxed paper, cover with a warm damp towel, sit for 20 minutes and mercy, I can feel the joints loosen up. I've done my feet also and my elbows, there are times I wish I could get my knee or hip in also :lol: Oh well, just use a moist heating pad for those instead ;-)
> Have a great, safe wonderful day/evening.. Hugs and prayers!!


Marianne, I reckon you're here to look after everyone else :lol: and you do it so well!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

not sure how napoleon got its name - we even have a florida, ohio - defiance was named fort defiance - built my mad anthony wayne during the french and indian war - a great many battles were fought in ohio during that tme.

sam

the puppies all pile up together when they sleep - every so often one of them gives a squeal of contenment. so fun.



myfanwy said:


> Happy dreams Sam!, may they be filled with lots of snuggly sounds from Hickory's brood- have any got their eyes open?
> Hope you have a lovely visit with your friend in Napoleon. There surely seems to be a lot of interesting history in your parts- if the place names are anything to go by


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

another overcast day in northwest ohio - the sun is starting to burn through - still fairly cool - temp is to be in the low seventies - 

our tomatoes are still producing almost more than we can use - i am going to miss the fresh tomato sandwiches when the frost finally gets them. usually gary has one or two paper bags full of vines with tomatoes on them in the basement so we continue to enjoy them later into the fall.

the farmer who farms the field behind us was looking over the field this morning no doubt trying to decide whether there were enough beans to merit bringing in a combine to get them. it sure doesn't look like it.

part of the field has several pipe lines running through it - they are out there today digging a hole - have no idea what they are doing. don't like having a pipe line that close - have no trust in the companies that own them. but seemingly they can go where ever they want.

talk to you later.

sam


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> A beautiful crisp morning here in NE GA, temp was perfect at 58 F, love the cooler mornings here in the mountains.
> I guess my outlook on life I got from my Dad, he was 93 when he passed away 2 yrs ago, he was out tending his garden the morning that he died, had made it back into the house and tried to call 911 but passed with the phone in his hand. He had emphysema and asbestosis and mesothelioma, lived with it for over 20 years after diagnosis. He taught me that when life gives you lemons, make lemonade  , just do what you can but always try to do the best when you are doing it. I try to balance everything, I love yard work and taking care of my family, I worked hard all of my life and now I am enjoying doing things I never had time to do before. I have a full plate, I know this, but with the options I'd rather my plate be full and everyone here to enjoy the bounty with than be without them. I do get fussed at for taking on so much, C and my friends shake their heads at me but I'm stubborn and when I know I'm needed I go or I do. I've fought for life since I was born, have supposed to have died 4 times, I know I am here for a purpose, haven't figured out just what that purpose is yet and I may never really know, but until then I do as I think I should, I rest when I can, I play when I can and I pray constantly for guidance.
> So with that said, I shall get off here and give the deck one final spray of cleaner (shade made me miss a few spots that now I can see) hope it will dry good by this afternoon (with aid of 2 big fans) so I can put the treatment on. Supposed to rain tomorrow and Saturday, want to have it protected by then.
> Oh Daralene the paraffin baths are wonderful!!! I do the treatment the same way they did them in OT, dip hands with 6 to 10 coats of wax, wrap in waxed paper, cover with a warm damp towel, sit for 20 minutes and mercy, I can feel the joints loosen up. I've done my feet also and my elbows, there are times I wish I could get my knee or hip in also :lol: Oh well, just use a moist heating pad for those instead ;-)
> Have a great, safe wonderful day/evening.. Hugs and prayers!!


You may not see your purpose, but I think all those that have you for their friend/family see it. They are so lucky to have you in their lives. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for being part of our TP family.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> another overcast day in northwest ohio - the sun is starting to burn through - still fairly cool - temp is to be in the low seventies -
> 
> our tomatoes are still producing almost more than we can use - i am going to miss the fresh tomato sandwiches when the frost finally gets them. usually gary has one or two paper bags full of vines with tomatoes on them in the basement so we continue to enjoy them later into the fall.
> 
> ...


Love to hear about the squeals of contentment and puppy news in general.

Yikes, a pipe. I know Ohio has a lot of gas or oil but I see the pumps running when I drive through Hartville. They just bought rights on my sister's property before she sold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, hope you have a wonderful trip. Do everything you want to do and have a great time. We'll miss you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.


where did you find the pattern? I have a lot of kid silk!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.
> ...


The yarn is already knit and compressed in a long skein where you just pull it out and you just knit into one edge with two stitches on the needle. Here is the tutorial:
http://www.knitrowan.com/members/tutorials/kidsilk-creation-knitting-tutorial

It is so easy, if you remember how to do it. :roll: LOL
It makes a gift real fast. I hope the tutorial explains it better than I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ah, but mine is a standard yarn!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sam, hyperberic chamber therapy has been very helpful to a friend of ours. He had a wound that wouldn't heal and after hyperberic chamber treatment, it is healing nicely and he is able to walk about now with only the assistance of a cane.

Travel safely, share good memories, make new memories and come back to TP with lots of new stories to share.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> ah, but mine is a standard yarn!


I think there are patterns that would be gorgeous, but take a longer time to make than my 1 hr. I think you could knit a long scarf about 5 in. wide and very open like this and then knit into the same way the tutorial says. Would probably be even more beautiful. The length of the skein of knit yarn is 11 yards according to the band and then you shorten it when you knit or crochet into the border. It doubles back on itself forming the bell like feature. The stitches are very big and open, so you would use a big needle and very fine yarn. Anyway, that is an alternative.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great scarf!!! Love that vibrant color --- looks like it may have been inspired by the beautiful sunrise colors from MyFanwy.

I promised I would post a picture of Barney Bear - my first 
Gypsycream bear made out of a boucle' yarn---was a dickens to get put together, but he's ready for the Teddy Bear Picnic with GS tomorrow at pre-school. The sweater is the back of a cardigan that I'm making for Barney. I want to make a zippered one---that along with a pair of pants with buttons and shoes with laces will help learn all those skills. He's a fairly large bear, but GS is almost 4, so should be perfect.

It was difficult to put together---mostly because it was a new skill, but also because i used my bare hand to wipe off crumbs on the ceramic cook top last night not realizing that my DH had made himself some soup....oww! Thankfully, the burner had cooled off quite a bit, but still got burns but no blisters. But, painful as heck and I kept it in ice water all night....could have been worse, so I'm thankful.

We had BLT sandwiches along with fresh sweet corn and squash for dinner last night. May be the last of the garden produce -- beautiful tomatoes -- they've been especially good this year. I'll miss them the most---I don't even eat store-bought tomatoes.

Sam, sorry to hear about your farmer neighbor---being a farm girl, I have a special place in my heart for those people who live all year long for harvest time---their fates are so fragile and risky to weather, pests, etc. I don't like the sound of the pipe line either---but I know many farmers are trying to make ends meet by selling off the right of ways for pipelines and for Wind Turbines. 

Time to get to the post office -- take care everyone.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

What an adorable bear and I know a lot of work went into that, not just the knitting, but then the stuffing and putting together as you watch the personality emerge.

Ouch!!! So sorry about your burn. So painful, I know, sadly from experience. If it is bad you can get the doctor to get you silvedene. Think that is what it is called. I had to keep applying it when I was burned and it gave some relief every time for a short time. Aloe vera is also temporary but a few moments of relief each time.

Thanks for the compliments on the scarf. The colors of Myfanwy's sunrise were beautiful and if the scarf comes anywhere near, I am glad. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great scarf!!! Love that vibrant color --- looks like it may have been inspired by the beautiful sunrise colors from MyFanwy.
> 
> I promised I would post a picture of Barney Bear - my first
> Gypsycream bear made out of a boucle' yarn---was a dickens to get put together, but he's ready for the Teddy Bear Picnic with GS tomorrow at pre-school. The sweater is the back of a cardigan that I'm making for Barney. I want to make a zippered one---that along with a pair of pants with buttons and shoes with laces will help learn all those skills. He's a fairly large bear, but GS is almost 4, so should be perfect.
> ...


Barney is definitely a well made, bear of personality!
Sorry to hear of the burn- it can happen so easily with any electric cook top- I find my aloe vera which I cut as I need it, works really well.
Cool, windy and grey morning- a good sunrise in greys but I was a bit too busy when I spotted it! the clouds are racing through the sky!
We are a land of farmers, often dairy, the inevitable sheep farms, through to horticulture and viticulture, and growing up in the country, one is well aware of how the weather impacts on people's lives and welfare. Drought - flood -wind- snow are all extremes that create serious problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Benjamin is going to get a board book I found called the Bad tempered Ladybird- he loves insects and spiders, and my children loved the Hungry Caterpillar also by Eric Carle. Ben is a little rough still on paper, so this one he will be able to read himself. Mid-winter he got the complete Thomas the Tank Engine stories, which is very definitely a 'read to me book'. One day when Mum was talking on the phone he decided to load his favourite DVD, and getting it out of the case broke it in two- one very distressed little boy, who now owns copy number two. CD's and DVD's can be so difficult to extract at the best of times.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

for all the peanut butter lovers i just found this in my email this morning.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/09/interesting-ways-to-use-peanut-butter.html

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful daralene - and a wow color.

sam



daralene said:


> Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i am hoping for the same result for fred - this all started two years ago with the first "cut" - he has not been the most faithful in taking care of it - is up on it more than he should - told him it was his own fault - that this time he had best take care of it - this time the problem came about because he was working and his foot sweated and he did nothing about it. you think he would learn - but puts everyone needs and wants first and forgets about himself - which is fine in small doses in you are in good health.

sam



charliesaunt said:


> Sam, hyperberic chamber therapy has been very helpful to a friend of ours. He had a wound that wouldn't heal and after hyperberic chamber treatment, it is healing nicely and he is able to walk about now with only the assistance of a cane.
> 
> Travel safely, share good memories, make new memories and come back to TP with lots of new stories to share.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

a very cute bear rookieretiee - he looks ready for a picnic.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Great scarf!!! Love that vibrant color --- looks like it may have been inspired by the beautiful sunrise colors from MyFanwy.
> 
> I promised I would post a picture of Barney Bear - my first
> Gypsycream bear made out of a boucle' yarn---was a dickens to get put together, but he's ready for the Teddy Bear Picnic with GS tomorrow at pre-school. The sweater is the back of a cardigan that I'm making for Barney. I want to make a zippered one---that along with a pair of pants with buttons and shoes with laces will help learn all those skills. He's a fairly large bear, but GS is almost 4, so should be perfect.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> for all the peanut butter lovers i just found this in my email this morning.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/09/interesting-ways-to-use-peanut-butter.html
> 
> sam


And I picked up another jar of peanut butter at the store about a half hour ago!!  I have to check out the pb soups -- winter cold is coming and I need to be pb ready!!! haha :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Benjamin is going to get a board book I found called the Bad tempered Ladybird- he loves insects and spiders, and my children loved the Hungry Caterpillar also by Eric Carle. Ben is a little rough still on paper, so this one he will be able to read himself. Mid-winter he got the complete Thomas the Tank Engine stories, which is very definitely a 'read to me book'. One day when Mum was talking on the phone he decided to load his favourite DVD, and getting it out of the case broke it in two- one very distressed little boy, who now owns copy number two. CD's and DVD's can be so difficult to extract at the best of times.


Here, that book is called _The Grouchy Ladybug_. Youngest DD played the title role when her kindergarten class put on a production of it. She had the best "grouchy face" in auditions. Heh.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

preston said:


> for all the peanut butter lovers i just found this in my email this morning.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/09/interesting-ways-to-use-peanut-butter.html
> 
> sam


I'll bet you could come up with 18 more!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> i am hoping for the same result for fred - this all started two years ago with the first "cut" - he has not been the most faithful in taking care of it - is up on it more than he should - told him it was his own fault - that this time he had best take care of it - this time the problem came about because he was working and his foot sweated and he did nothing about it. you think he would learn - but puts everyone needs and wants first and forgets about himself - which is fine in small doses in you are in good health.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam.

Sure hope your friend does well with the hyperbaric treatment. I know when I helped in the cancer ward, some of the patients talked about this treatment. I wasn't aware of it till then. Hope it works a miracle for your friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Benjamin is going to get a board book I found called the Bad tempered Ladybird- he loves insects and spiders, and my children loved the Hungry Caterpillar also by Eric Carle. Ben is a little rough still on paper, so this one he will be able to read himself. Mid-winter he got the complete Thomas the Tank Engine stories, which is very definitely a 'read to me book'. One day when Mum was talking on the phone he decided to load his favourite DVD, and getting it out of the case broke it in two- one very distressed little boy, who now owns copy number two. CD's and DVD's can be so difficult to extract at the best of times.


Did you know their is a game about the hungry caterpillar? DH got it for his nephew- no idea what it is like. But its a great little book.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Beutiful scarf Daralene- if it only took you an hour you woul dstill have been sitting around not knitting anyway so didn't waste much time!
I got a limited view of a beutiful sunset last night, thought OI should put out some washing (after all red sky night shephards delight) checked the forcast and decided to rely on that as likely more accurate. Heard rain over night so the weather forcast was more accurate. Got up this morning and DH said the was washing machine was not working again. Washed two loads this time rather than just the one last time. David hadn't realsied it was raining so did a load! However as I said that was good as someone was coming to put a part in the washing machine anyway so we can get them to check it- again! (I was told that we could keep using the machine in the meantime as it was simply a very small leak).
I hadn't realsied that hyperbaric treatment was becoming more common. I knew it was used occasionally (other than for th ebends of course).
Showed David the 'hot dog' and said I found a hotdog he would like.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. Hope you get that washer fixed soon and some nice weather for drying. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bear has officially been named Fluffy - here is picture of GS with his new bear....he's very excited about taking him to school tomorrow. I remembered that I still had a sweater from a bear from my other daughter---she wanted a girlie sweater for her bear, so I kept the original one....it fit Fluffy well enough to be a temporary outfit until the other clothes are done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Thank you. Hope you get that washer fixed soon and some nice weather for drying. :thumbup:


The guys here now. He said that one of the problems with these machines is once everything has to be taken out it takes a while for the belts to settle into position and in the meantime they keep slipping! No idea how long this might take- coul dbe interesting in the meantime. looking better outside now so might manage to get the one load dry once we can get it out. But if not, well it gets a nice rainwater rinse.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bear has officially been named Fluffy - here is picture of GS with his new bear....he's very excited about taking him to school tomorrow. I remembered that I still had a sweater from a bear from my other daughter---she wanted a girlie sweater for her bear, so I kept the original one....it fit Fluffy well enough to be a temporary outfit until the other clothes are done.


Great picture, Rookie! I think it's safe to say Fluffy will be well loved. Your GS is a very handsome fellow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bear has officially been named Fluffy - here is picture of GS with his new bear....he's very excited about taking him to school tomorrow. I remembered that I still had a sweater from a bear from my other daughter---she wanted a girlie sweater for her bear, so I kept the original one....it fit Fluffy well enough to be a temporary outfit until the other clothes are done.


Fluffy is a big bear isn't he? Looks good, and not too big for your GS.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pammie - that is great news..hope the news from the pulmonologist is just as good...I'm there with you with the desire to make some life changes in weight loss, better diet, and exercise. Okay if I keep you company?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you....he's a pretty special little boy...and we love him to pieces. Picture reminded me that it's time for this grandma to get her haircutting stuff out. His Mom likes it longer---me shorter; so it usually gets longer than I would like, but I think she'd agree that he needs a good haircut.



KatyNora said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Bear has officially been named Fluffy - here is picture of GS with his new bear....he's very excited about taking him to school tomorrow. I remembered that I still had a sweater from a bear from my other daughter---she wanted a girlie sweater for her bear, so I kept the original one....it fit Fluffy well enough to be a temporary outfit until the other clothes are done.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rookie, it would be my pleasure to have a companion on this journey to health! We can do it!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Pammie123 how much weight do you want to lose? I have joined Weight Watchers on line over a year ago and I have not done well with it. I want to lose a whole bunch and I really need to. sooooooooooooo are you wanting anyone on the journey with you??? joe p


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


Thats great- as you say though it is a wake up call as to the need to lose weight and exercise. Both of which I must do (well I do walk most days. If I don't need to go out I walk for a coffee and back home). Hope you are happier with your pulmonologist than Dreamweaver has been.
I too have been trying WW online. Worked really well once, but then it went back on and I just can't get motivated. But I'll let you into a little secret- not this coming TP but the next one I'm going to post food with Pro Points worked out. So be prepared. Maybe we can start our own TP WW!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Pammie, God is so-o-o-o-o good, isn't HE? 

I know you're grateful to hear this bit of great news. Hang in there, Girlfriend. You rock!! Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


Congratulations-that is very good news. My husband had two stents put in two years ago and we have worked very hard to lose weight and exercise regularly. I went to the library and got many books on healthy cooking. I think the key is to plan your meals out for a whole week at a time. You won't be tempted t o eat things that aren't good for you or resort to fast food. I try not to buy things that will cause us to go astray like baked goods, snack food, etc. 
Jim lost twenty pounds and I lost seven. I enjoy trying new healthy recipes and don't feel I'm missing anything. We do treat ourselves every so often--you can only go without chocolate for so long! If I can help you in any way or share recipes, let me know.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


Great news! I am going to declare a "me too" for this losing weight and adding exercise (as I can given the fibro). All total I have taken off 66 pounds since becoming a diabetic when I was 38 and am now 51. Sometimes and mostly, it is very hard to do and it does get discouraging!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i am hoping for the same result for fred - this all started two years ago with the first "cut" - he has not been the most faithful in taking care of it - is up on it more than he should - told him it was his own fault - that this time he had best take care of it - this time the problem came about because he was working and his foot sweated and he did nothing about it. you think he would learn - but puts everyone needs and wants first and forgets about himself - which is fine in small doses in you are in good health.
> ...


I worked extensively with hyperbaric patients in the area of wound healing. The hospital that I worked in used this often for non-healing wounds with pretty fair results as to healing when 
would not have expected in. Particularly usefulfor diabetics with circulatory compromise. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news for Sam's friend. Hopefully, it works for him too!



margewhaples said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Rookie Retiree...Gorgeous grandson. Love his long hair. :thumbup:

Pammie...So glad your tests came out ok for heart. Here I am gaining weight this week. Stepped on scales and couldn't believe it as I was going down. Sounds like there are lots of us on here that will join you.

Here is the blog for my niece and her family that are taking care of the little girls at the orphanage in Haiti. She said they even let her do their hair and it looks to me like she did a great job. http://ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
Briana was always such a sweet niece. She confessed that the reason she always wanted to sit on my lap and kiss me was to get lipstick on her own lips.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Moon isn't quite full but looks like it in the photos. I love being out there late at night and looking at the moon and stars. I'm sure tired tonight as I didn't fall asleep till about 4am again. See you in the morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene---hope you're getting a good night's sleep. I hate those sleepless nights. The moon photo is beautiful...it's a little too chilly here in the Chicago area to spend much time outside.

Your niece and her family are fantastic---I so admire the work they are doing. My prayers go out to them.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Just can't get through all the postings tonight....so I'm skipping to the end to post tonight (1:15am) Happy Birthday Sam ,also hope you have a fun trip.... Beautiful baby pictures on the Tea Party! Loved the reminder of Harry The Dirty Dog I think the other was Roses for Harry??? I was in charge of children's services at our public library for years. I told and read stories to all the kindergarten and first grade classes in our county. Those "Harry" books were favorites of mine and the children!......Off to bed.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

or maybe it was No Roses for Harry. "Pay your money and take your choice"


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah for you pammie - bet the news from the pulmonologist will be just as good.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe and anyone else, please join with me. I need a lot of support in this effort. I would like to lose at least 60 pounds. I pay for WW online and meetings. We haven't been good about going to the meetings, but that is about to change. I do think WW is the best plan for eating healthy and losing weight. I love their system and plan on really hitting it hard. I also want to start walking. Bailey would love that! I will get some exercise this weekend helping my DD move!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

sam so glad that you are up to joining us as you are sorely missed when you are away. I notified admin of the problems were having with the e-mail notifications and after several e-mails back and forth we got them reinstated and working.
Also asked for some way to pick up where I last was reading and they sent this sol: watched topics>/ and that did work. 
All weekend the computer was stalling and telling me mozilla was not responding and apparently they were working on revising something. Nothing I would do would get me where I wanted to go. It then configured it so that my e-mail access was lost and the opening page was looking different. I worked several hours on it and then again today and now got it reestablished. Not quite the way it was. I wish they would send an e-mail and tell us when they are doing this so that we don't struggle. This has happened before. I realize sometimes something of a security nature might intercede, but not this often. 
Talk to you later. Marlark Marge.

Ps. Pammie so glad that you have definitive good news and don't sweat the pulmonologist I am sure it will be the same.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!
> ...


  oh i like this idea, i do WW on my own, my cousin and a couple other ladies do it, we used to meet, but i just decided to weigh myself at our church, we have the dr scales. i love the recipes here, but you know most are not ww friendly. but i have found some great ones here also. i have just changed the way bj and i eat. i will not go back to that way. (not that i don't splurge once in a while) when i have a off day, i just start the next meal back legal, its a life change for us.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, i fell asleep in chair, and slept an hr and half and now at 1 am i am wide awake. been a busy couple days, well really all this wk. we did get mom moved to the same nursing home as dad for her rehab of 6 wks. dad wanted to go see where she was so i rolled him down, when we got in her room, he lit up and said hi nanny, and started crying. bless his heart, this has been such a change for him. i like the area mom is in for the rehab, there is a big dining hall/den area with a huge fish aquarium and bird avery and the patio is off on the side through french doors. now that i know that area is down there, i will take dad down there more often. next wk i will start doing some things at moms trying to get her home ready for her, i want to declutter some of her kit. cabinets and move some things she uses often, off the bottom shelves near floor. ok, be well friends.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

another four o'clock morning - we need to quit meeting like this, 

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> another four o'clock morning - we need to quit meeting like this,
> 
> sam


8-15pm, here are a couple of moonshots a few minutes ago- have not got a powerful lens like Daralene's but the clouds may have made it worthwhile!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


Pammie - That is great news, so pleased for you.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pammie - that is great news..hope the news from the pulmonologist is just as good...I'm there with you with the desire to make some life changes in weight loss, better diet, and exercise. Okay if I keep you company?


would you mind Rookie if I hopped on with you both. Really need to get my act together. Can't really afford to go classes but thats the only way I've ever done it. Reckon we could all encourage each other as we do in everything else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Particularly usefulfor diabetics with circulatory compromise. Marlark Marge.


That makes sense.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam hope you have a lovely break- feel free to drop in, we promise not to bite! (well I do guess I can't spek for the others). Would love to hear from you, but don't feel you have to.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to ask my doctor about that. My circulation is getting very bad.
************
I worked extensively with hyperbaric patients in the area of wound healing. The hospital that I worked in used this often for non-healing wounds with pretty fair results as to healing when 
would not have expected in. Particularly usefulfor diabetics with circulatory compromise. Marlark Marge


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > another four o'clock morning - we need to quit meeting like this,
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Daralene what a beautiful family! You all must be so proud of the work they are doing over there. About 35 years ago my mom and step-dad (he is a dr, retired now) went to Haiti for a couple of months on a medical mission. The pictures and stories they brought back were heart breaking. I hope that in 35 years things have improved there somewhat at least.

Here is the blog for my niece and her family that are taking care of the little girls at the orphanage in Haiti. She said they even let her do their hair and it looks to me like she did a great job. http://ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
Briana was always such a sweet niece. She confessed that the reason she always wanted to sit on my lap and kiss me was to get lipstick on her own lips.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Rookie Retiree...Than you...yes, it gets cold out there. You should see me in winter when I go out. Don't stay for long but if the sky is clear I love to look. Now if I just had a telescope. Glad you liked the blog from my niece. They are such a special couple. Her DH's brother and his wife had the orphanage before them. They are training Briana and Eric and then will leave. Their wish is that they can keep all the girls together for their growing lives. The families, parents, siblings, aunts, uncles, go down and help, which they did after the earthquake. I know they appreciate your prayers.

Marge...Always a pain when we have trouble with the computer. I remember once when KP had trouble and we all thought we had lost it. Glad you are back up and running again and agree that it would be nice if they told you when they were doing this so you didn't struggle.

Pammie...Now for a good report from the pulmonologist. I need to lose a lot too, so let's get started.

Southern Gal...Hope mom's recovery goes well and so glad she was able to get in same place as your dad for rehab. :thumbup: Sounds like you have your work cut out for you with all the visits to the home and decluttering your mom's place. How sweet of you. You won't regret any of it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > another four o'clock morning - we need to quit meeting like this,
> ...


Myfanwy...Love the moonshots with the clouds. Yes, definitely made it worthwhile. So great to share with each other from opposite sides of the world. I just found out last month about the special zoom feature. Never noticed before that when I hit the zoom button it still showed more space after it came to the end. Zoomed again and I was off. Great feature. Never did read the instruction book. Shame on me. I think the clouds make it so special and give it more interest. They create a beautiful Rainbow effect. Thanks for those! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Daralene what a beautiful family! You all must be so proud of the work they are doing over there. About 35 years ago my mom and step-dad (he is a dr, retired now) went to Haiti for a couple of months on a medical mission. The pictures and stories they brought back were heart breaking. I hope that in 35 years things have improved there somewhat at least.
> 
> Here is the blog for my niece and her family that are taking care of the little girls at the orphanage in Haiti. She said they even let her do their hair and it looks to me like she did a great job. http://ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
> Briana was always such a sweet niece. She confessed that the reason she always wanted to sit on my lap and kiss me was to get lipstick on her own lips.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks Pup Lover...I'm not sure but I think it has gotten worse, but is something they feel called to do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bear has officially been named Fluffy - here is picture of GS with his new bear....he's very excited about taking him to school tomorrow. I remembered that I still had a sweater from a bear from my other daughter---she wanted a girlie sweater for her bear, so I kept the original one....it fit Fluffy well enough to be a temporary outfit until the other clothes are done.


Two gorgeous boys!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Celebration time! I heard from the cardiologist and there are no problems with my heart! Everything checked out fine. Now I have to see a pulmonologist. I do hope that will turn out as good as the other tests. Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. It really worked! The Lord has given me a chance to improve my health, so now it is time to lose weight and exercise!


Really good news, Pammie. Delighted for you! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Daralene, I so admire your niece and her family for the work they are doing in Haiti. The photos on the blog are lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i fell asleep in chair, and slept an hr and half and now at 1 am i am wide awake. been a busy couple days, well really all this wk. we did get mom moved to the same nursing home as dad for her rehab of 6 wks. dad wanted to go see where she was so i rolled him down, when we got in her room, he lit up and said hi nanny, and started crying. bless his heart, this has been such a change for him. i like the area mom is in for the rehab, there is a big dining hall/den area with a huge fish aquarium and bird avery and the patio is off on the side through french doors. now that i know that area is down there, i will take dad down there more often. next wk i will start doing some things at moms trying to get her home ready for her, i want to declutter some of her kit. cabinets and move some things she uses often, off the bottom shelves near floor. ok, be well friends.


Glad things are working out for you all SouthernGal, sounds like you're going to have another busy week!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.


Oh Daralene, this is beautiful!!! I so hope to get to an LYS soon, maybe when I got to Birmingham next week I'll have a chance to find one there! I also think I can change my route just a tad and find one or two along the way ;-)

have Dr appointments this morning that I totally forgot, luckily they called to remind late yesterday evening. Whew! Luckily the offices are not far apart, hate when Mom and I both have same day and different doctors, glad mine is first as they get me in and out quickly.. Mom's... may take awhile..  C and I both have the same doctor's office, her appointment is between mom's and mine... gads... this calls for lunch out today.. :-D If Mom can handle it.. but like JoeP's Mom, she'd rather I go through McDonald's and get her a Happy Meal.. :roll: 
I'm outta here for the day.. will check on everyone when the day settles down. 
Have a wonderful day my friends, hugs and prayers, keeping you all tucked in safe!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Myfanwy, I reckon it's Saturday now in NZ so, to Fale.......MANUIA LE ASO FANAU!

(Hope that's Happy birthday in Samoan - amazing what you can find on the internet! :lol: )


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Flockie, for the recipe. I have to try that, sounds delicious.

Redriet60, I roast Brussels Sprouts along with potatoes, carrots and onions. I with cut up the carrots on an angle about 1 inch long. Potatoes and onions I cut them around the same size as the Brussels Sprouts. If the sprouts are very large I cut them in half. I mix everything together with olive oil, salt, pepper and rosemary (or herb of your choice). Bake at 400 degrees (F) for about 20 minutes. Toss and continue for about another 20 minutes depending on whether you want the vegetables a bit on the firm side.

Flockie[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.
> ...


Wow, busy day Marianne! Hope it all works out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pammie, wonderful, fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeee

Rookie, I love your bear!! I hope to figure out how to make a sweater, (I've never made anything like that,  ) I'm sure Fluffy will be a hit at the Teddy Bear picnic!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, busy day Marianne! Hope it all works out. [/quote]

It seems that lately all my days are busy.. but at least I'm loosing weight, C put's post it notes up all over simply saying.. Did you EAT yet.. :lol: I admit I terrible the past year, I eat supper because I cook the meal for everyone. During the day, Mom has cereal (hot or cold) or 1 egg with toast. I get her breakfast then I shower and so on.. lunch she gets really whatever... mostly 1/2 sandwich a few pickle chips and her tea... by the time I do that I am not hungry.. LOL and really I do forget to eat. 
So, I will go eat now and get ready to leave.. 
Hugs and prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Daralene, I so admire your niece and her family for the work they are doing in Haiti. The photos on the blog are lovely!


Thanks KateB. I'll tell Briana you said that.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Myfanwy, I reckon it's Saturday now in NZ so, to Fale.......MANUIA LE ASO FANAU!
> 
> (Hope that's Happy birthday in Samoan - amazing what you can find on the internet! :lol: )


Great find KateB...Thank you....
Fale
MANUIA LE ASO FANAU!

Today will be a busy day for you Myfanwy. Hope it is one filled with laughter, joy and love.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.
> ...


Thank you Marianne....Hope you have fun at the yarn stores and any other stops. My goodness, you sure ended up running from doctor office to doctor office. Yes, lunch out would be a treat if your Mom can take it. :thumbup: Also, adjusting the route is something I love to do. Sometimes turns into an adventure.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pup Lover....I forgot to ask, were your parents doctors?? That must have been so special to do a Medical Mission.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

This message from Ben's mother last night:


Ben has had a rough day, even a rougher evening. Please continue to pray for him. &#9829;

I guess until the treatment is over this will be the result. Can you believe that someone stole things from their car. I'm sure they didn't know what was going on with illness but so sad that someone stole from them. Attitude is great though. They are fixed on being positive and have great doctors that they trust and a wonderful dog that fell in love with Ben. When he was in the hospital the little dog actually jumped up in the bed and curled up next to him. He got to see the dog again when he was in again and the bond is still there. These therapy dogs are amazing. In the photo it looks like a bichon frese but not sure what it is. Where I volunteered they had collies and golden retrievers. Other volunteers dressed up like clowns. Such wonderful people in this world and healing animals. I wonder about a therapy dog for you Marge and if it would be covered under some type of program. I think I mentioned I met a lady with fibro and balance problems and the dog is always with her to help her walk, stand, etc. Since you love dogs, the love and help would be perfect. Think they are pretty expensive if there is no financial help though. Her dog had belonged to someone else that had died so she got it cheaper.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone mentioned on KP how a virus has gotten on KP. Well, last night I made arrangements for a hotel as I am setting up a reunion for my 96 yr. old aunt and my mother and their baby sister. Well, an ad for that very hotel just popped up on the TP right under my post. I have noticed that people have put in links that don't take you to a site but automatically download. I "hate" that. Virus could be attached. Perhaps that is a strong word, but I get a really strong dislike when that happens. As a result I have stopped doing links. Shame, because there are some links that truly are for knitting patterns and don't automatically download. Somehow now it seems what I do on the computer is also linked to KP. This computer world can be so wonderful and positive, bringing us all together from all over the world, but I sure don't like this negative side. Hmmmm, adding this as an edit. After I posted this the ad for the hotel is now gone. It wasn't just the hotel name, but the exact city, same address. So where we visit on the internet can also be tracked to on here???


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I need to lose 60 pounds as well. I am with you sooooo how much do we walk to start with? I want us to go on this journey together to keep me walking and doing strenuous exercises and doing the food correctly. Help me, pammie 1234. thanks, joe p.



pammie1234 said:


> Joe and anyone else, please join with me. I need a lot of support in this effort. I would like to lose at least 60 pounds. I pay for WW online and meetings. We haven't been good about going to the meetings, but that is about to change. I do think WW is the best plan for eating healthy and losing weight. I love their system and plan on really hitting it hard. I also want to start walking. Bailey would love that! I will get some exercise this weekend helping my DD move!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in too - I've got my younger son's wedding at the end of May and I need to lose at least 25lbs.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

O'k, we've got maybe 6 people going on the WW thing so how do we do this? Do we exchange recipes and ideas on how we need to eat this day etc? 

I have THE appointment today with gyryntologist finally after 4 or 5 long months waiting and being postponed by them I think 2 or 3 times. They called yesterday to remind me. I was thrilled they did not postpone again. I will let you know. I have 2 3X5 cards full of tests that are needed to diagnose for Chrones, Celiac, and other lower track issues thanks to Marlark Marge and a few others on KP. I have been lax this week dealing with Mother etc. but she is fine but lonesome and needs cultivating and I am sure you know what I mean.

I have 43 points to do every day with WW which tells you how fat I am. So I need to get started logging in. joe p.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I need to lose 60 pounds as well. I am with you sooooo how much do we walk to start with? I want us to go on this journey together to keep me walking and doing strenuous exercises and doing the food correctly. Help me, pammie 1234. thanks, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am on board with you guys also, i think you always do better with other folks doing the same and sharing their goods and bads. an elderly lady at church (ms faye), she weighs all of maybe 90 lbs sopping wet. she does tai che at a senior center for the exersize for continued mobility. i have done Tai che for some time in my own home with a dvd, i am gonna start going with ms faye and its free, gonna get mom involved also when she is outa rehab for knee. hey, i also bought a cheapo hoola hoop from wally world i use it, no i have never gotten it to stay up, but i count how many times i bend and pick it up and laugh alot. also all the wiggling counts for something. its fun. talk with all later. i have several errands to run before i take stuff to mom at rehab. :mrgreen: i am putting on the patient face and just deal with it attitude, cause yesterday was unreal :shock: mom was in sorta a stuper from her pain meds taken for the move to nursing home, and was soooo hard to deal with, oldes sister and i were trying to take care of things and go through what she didn't need there, since she had stuff she took to hosp. and mom just wouldn't let us do it, it was a big hassle and she argued about everything, and just kept repeating the same o same o, i finally said :? Mom, stop talking, just stop talking, let me explain and you really listen. she said this morn when i talked to her, she knew she was really foggy yesterday. oh my :hunf: she has no idea. but we are gonna make it through. :thumbup: it has rained buckets here all nite and we had a bit of a storm last night so there are limbs to pick up in yard when it drys up enough. everyone take care and breath deep :|


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Since I used the boucle' yarn and larger needles, I was fearful that Gypsycream's sweater pattern wouldn't fit - so I'm just using a cardigan pattern for a preemie and adjusting as I go....we'll see how it works out. Thanks for the nice comments everyone.



Marianne818 said:


> Pammie, wonderful, fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeee
> 
> Rookie, I love your bear!! I hope to figure out how to make a sweater, (I've never made anything like that,  ) I'm sure Fluffy will be a hit at the Teddy Bear picnic!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> Someone mentioned on KP how a virus has gotten on KP. Well, last night I made arrangements for a hotel as I am setting up a reunion for my 96 yr. old aunt and my mother and their baby sister. Well, an ad for that very hotel just popped up on the TP right under my post. I have noticed that people have put in links that don't take you to a site but automatically download. I "hate" that. Virus could be attached. Perhaps that is a strong word, but I get a really strong dislike when that happens. As a result I have stopped doing links. Shame, because there are some links that truly are for knitting patterns and don't automatically download. Somehow now it seems what I do on the computer is also linked to KP. This computer world can be so wonderful and positive, bringing us all together from all over the world, but I sure don't like this negative side. Hmmmm, adding this as an edit. After I posted this the ad for the hotel is now gone. It wasn't just the hotel name, but the exact city, same address. So where we visit on the internet can also be tracked to on here???


Yes --- that's what pays for the website and pays the administrators, etc. for their time. It can get very funny---we were exchaning recipes and got some very advertising across the top.

Try disabling "pop ups" and see if that helps with some of your links and always have a good (even free) anti-virus and anti-spyware loaded.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay - first day of diet and exercise: Am determined to eat more fruit and vegetables and avoid sugar, pop, and white flour. Breakfast was yogurt with banana and granola. Now off for a walk. Lunch will be a little bit of left-over beef stew from last night and dinner will be chicken & vegetables (brccoli, cauliflower, carrot, onion, celery, green pepper) sir fry. We can do this TOGETHER--


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been eating healthy, but not losing weight. Know I need more exercise. Guess walking will be it as I am doing better with walking. I used to run but with arthritis know I would end up in a wheel chair. Swimming would be in too. Ok, so eating well, but that alone is not enough. Need to get moving!! Southern Gal....Your little friend, 90 lbs., sopping wet, is probably about as much as I want to lose. Hard to imagine I could lose a whole person.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Betina said:


> Just can't get through all the postings tonight....so I'm skipping to the end to post tonight (1:15am) Happy Birthday Sam ,also hope you have a fun trip.... Beautiful baby pictures on the Tea Party! Loved the reminder of Harry The Dirty Dog I think the other was Roses for Harry??? I was in charge of children's services at our public library for years. I told and read stories to all the kindergarten and first grade classes in our county. Those "Harry" books were favorites of mine and the children!......Off to bed.


Haven't looked it up but I think it's No roses for Harry, or on Harry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Myfanwy, I reckon it's Saturday now in NZ so, to Fale.......MANUIA LE ASO FANAU!
> 
> (Hope that's Happy birthday in Samoan - amazing what you can find on the internet! :lol: )


Well, goodness me had not expected that, Kate! thank you so much- must get a move on!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


thankyou Daralene!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

o'k I had one fried egg and two croiisants with margarine. I will get out now and walk with the standards and the chiha;u;hau never could spell Chuey's breed. sorry. lunch will be pasta salad from yesterday and tonight I need to get out some protein and have veggies and fruit. I will do this todday. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Had a poached egg with an English muffin and a squirt of ketchup. Cup of coffee with skim milk.
Sun is out and shining bright and I am thinking about a short walk this afternoon. 
Planning a fish supper with steamed brocolli and cauliflower with some shredded cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> o'k I had one fried egg and two croiisants with margarine. I will get out now and walk with the standards and the chiha;u;hau never could spell Chuey's breed. sorry. lunch will be pasta salad from yesterday and tonight I need to get out some protein and have veggies and fruit. I will do this todday. joe p.


Sounds good to me - I could never spell chiuaauuauauaua either. WE will do this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to get more fish into my routine --- how do you fix it? My favorite is fish tacos, but fried fish is probably not the healthiest way to go.

Have a good walk in the sunshine.



5mmdpns said:


> Had a poached egg with an English muffin and a squirt of ketchup. Cup of coffee with skim milk.
> Sun is out and shining bright and I am thinking about a short walk this afternoon.
> Planning a fish supper with steamed brocolli and cauliflower with some shredded cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to get more fish into my routine --- how do you fix it? My favorite is fish tacos, but fried fish is probably not the healthiest way to go.
> 
> Have a good walk in the sunshine.
> 
> ...


My preference for fish is to use a cast iron frying pan! Coat the fish fillet in flour and put into the frying pan with just a smidgen of butter. Fry on low heat and turn fish after five minutes, cook for a further five minutes. Salt and pepper at the table to taste. I sometimes like to use lemon pepper.

Love my steamed vegies with the fish. Not too big on having potatoes with fish, sometimes I will have a bit of rice. I like plain fish with nothing fancy about cooking it and just some simple vegies. 

BTW, as I very rarely use butter or margerine, I dont have any issues with using a pat of butter for my fish. A bit of fats are ok and are essential to the proper digestion of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The 3 dogs and I just got back from our walk. I prespiring major and need to shower when I cool down eat my lunch and off to the dr. I wish I could eat fish somehow it just doesn't taste good to me anymore. I have become so weird since i have been sick. This was my first walk since last spring before I got real sick. I am proud of myself. You all sound good in your plan today. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> The 3 dogs and I just got back from our walk. I prespiring major and need to shower when I cool down eat my lunch and off to the dr. I wish I could eat fish somehow it just doesn't taste good to me anymore. I have become so weird since i have been sick. This was my first walk since last spring before I got real sick. I am proud of myself. You all sound good in your plan today. joe p.


Cheers for you Joe P! :thumbup: 
There are a lot of things that change over time and the taste buds and appetite are no different. Things I used to eat are simply not appealing to me any longer. I used to be someone who had to have beef and potatoes and gravy with vegies every day. Not so anymore. I prefer poultry and fish rather than beef. I can go for weeks without any beef and dont miss it. I dont stress over the things I no longer like and I am amazed at what I used to like and no longer do. I think most of the food changes came about for me when I became a diabetic. I was forced to be much more aware of what I ate and I began to make healthier food choices for myself. Your own personal menu must have had to make major changes too given the gluten intolerance. Hang in there and just know we all support you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning/evening/afternoon to the Tea Party goers! I have posted the new Tea Party, as 'Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand,2012' but the link has failed! I found it posted under 'Home' , Main and by scrolling down until I found it, you may possibly find it if you go into search- but that did not work for me. The other route I know of when hunting is to go into a person's profile and to click on topics, or messages. My humble apologies for the confusion


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Good morning/evening/afternoon to the Tea Party goers! I have posted the new Tea Party, as 'Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand,2012' but the link has failed! I found it posted under 'Home' , Main and by scrolling down until I found it, you may possibly find it if you go into search- but that did not work for me. The other route I know of when hunting is to go into a person's profile and to click on topics, or messages. My humble apologies for the confusion


*Not to worry Myfanwy, here is the link to the new Tea Party.* (Thanks for the PM)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html

It is 1:55pm Central Daylight Saving Time. That is all good stuff.
I will be going over to read your opening! :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe: It sounds like your diet is heavy in carbs which is not a good thing. Dieters: A small dinner plate should be 1/4-1/3 protein, 1/2 veg or fruit and 1/3 starchy veg. This is a eight or nine in" plate. It is the portion size that sabotages most people. A croissant is very heavy in both fat and carbs. 1/2- 1/3 of the small croissant would be more appropriate for dieters on a reg. diet. I am not speaking of celiac issues here. This is for everyone,except those whose activities require high calorie intake for reasons of high utilization. Dieting is so tough. I just try to watch my portion size and eat occ
the things I want. If you keep in mind the TV dinner size
you will be close. Marlark Marge.
PS I would think twice about the hula hoop-very hard on the back for people who are not very fit. Also there is a new exercise phenomenon here and everywhere called "zumba" which is very aerobic but does not produce excessive strain of muscles. It is fun and expends lots of energy(calories).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe: It sounds like your diet is heavy in carbs which is not a good thing. Dieters: A small dinner plate should be 1/4-1/3 protein, 1/2 veg or fruit and 1/3 starchy veg. This is a eight or nine in" plate. It is the portion size that sabotages most people. A croissant is very heavy in both fat and carbs. 1/2- 1/3 of the small croissant would be more appropriate for dieters on a reg. diet. I am not speaking of celiac issues here. This is for everyone,except those whose activities require high calorie intake for reasons of high utilization. Dieting is so tough. I just try to watch my portion size and eat occ
> the things I want. If you keep in mind the TV dinner size
> you will be close. Marlark Marge.
> PS I would think twice about the hula hoop-very hard on the back for people who are not very fit. Also there is a new exercise phenomenon here and everywhere called "zumba" which is very aerobic but does not produce excessive strain of muscles. It is fun and expends lots of energy(calories).


I would suppose that all carbohydates, proteins, vegies, and fats must be in balance for the day and what one has for one meal should be balanced out with the menus of the rest of the day. I know that for myself, sometimes there are some meals that are all protein and little to no carbs. (Like my supper meal tonight, but it is totally balanced with the rest of today's meals). Also one has to take into consideration the entire health and conditions of a person as a whole, not just address one particular area. (I have to regulate the diet for diabetes, the diet for fibromyalgia, the diet for arthritis, the diet for IBS, the diet for allergies, etc) I trust that Joe is doing fine with guidelines he has worked out. He has to be doing something right -- he had his first walk with the dogs that he has had since last spring!

Zumba has been around in our town for a couple of years. Many go to that and they enjoy it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great photos myfanwy -

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > another four o'clock morning - we need to quit meeting like this,
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

southern gal - sending you bushels of "patience energy" - i understand you frustration - hopefully she won't be in such a stupor today. hope you are taking good care of yourself - it is good that your sister is there helping as well. healing energy gong to your mother.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I need to lose 60 pounds as well. I am with you sooooo how much do we walk to start with? I want us to go on this journey together to keep me walking and doing strenuous exercises and doing the food correctly. Help me, pammie 1234. thanks, joe p.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i have a cartigan baby sweater that gives measurements for different sizes - maybe you could find a sweater that does that and you could measure the bear and you could knit the right size sweater. just a thought. how did the bear picnic go?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Since I used the boucle' yarn and larger needles, I was fearful that Gypsycream's sweater pattern wouldn't fit - so I'm just using a cardigan pattern for a preemie and adjusting as I go....we'll see how it works out. Thanks for the nice comments everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the link to this new week's Tea Party is
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html#2162233
at least I hope this works- I forgot to test it, and I can't for some reason cut and paste it- I have tried every which way how but the laptop will not cooperate!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the link to this new week's Tea Party is
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html#2162233
> at least I hope this works- I forgot to test it, and I can't for some reason cut and paste it- I have tried every which way how but the laptop will not cooperate!!!


It works fine, Julie.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i bake fish - lay sliced lemon pieces inside - brush outside with olive oil - 400 degrees until done - think you could also broil it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I need to get more fish into my routine --- how do you fix it? My favorite is fish tacos, but fried fish is probably not the healthiest way to go.
> 
> Have a good walk in the sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the microwave for fish, although it tends to 'explode' a bit round the edges.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the link to this new week's Tea Party is
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html#2162233
> at least I hope this works- I forgot to test it, and I can't for some reason cut and paste it- I have tried every which way how but the laptop will not cooperate!!!


It works Myfanwy!! I am assuming that the directions I gave you were ok! You are a darling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > the link to this new week's Tea Party is
> ...


something is working, because 77 people have viewed it already!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like the microwave for fish, although it tends to 'explode' a bit round the edges.


Exploding fish! now I know Chicken Little ran around declaring the sky was falling, but exploding fish!!!! hmmmm haha, I did get some interesting sound effects when I did eggs in the microwave! the dog ran and hid, I was laughing so hard I am sure she thought I had totally lost it..... :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Myfanwy, for starting the new TP. In spite of the link problems you had, we all appreciate your stepping in for Sam. Hope Fale's birthday celebration is full of joy and happiness for all participants.

Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Good morning/evening/afternoon to the Tea Party goers! I have posted the new Tea Party, as 'Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand,2012' but the link has failed! I found it posted under 'Home' , Main and by scrolling down until I found it, you may possibly find it if you go into search- but that did not work for me. The other route I know of when hunting is to go into a person's profile and to click on topics, or messages. My humble apologies for the confusion


I always go to Preston and then his topics created and find the newest newsletter that way, so your instructions were fine for me. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> O'k, we've got maybe 6 people going on the WW thing so how do we do this? Do we exchange recipes and ideas on how we need to eat this day etc?
> 
> I have THE appointment today with gyryntologist finally after 4 or 5 long months waiting and being postponed by them I think 2 or 3 times. They called yesterday to remind me. I was thrilled they did not postpone again. I will let you know. I have 2 3X5 cards full of tests that are needed to diagnose for Chrones, Celiac, and other lower track issues thanks to Marlark Marge and a few others on KP. I have been lax this week dealing with Mother etc. but she is fine but lonesome and needs cultivating and I am sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I have 43 points to do every day with WW which tells you how fat I am. So I need to get started logging in. joe p.


Next week I am planning on doing WW pointed food (and this was already planned before this discussion came up!). Why don't we think about how to go about it and start next week to line up with my plans for the TP? Do we keep it in the TP or make a seperate leg? We could start at the same time and post a link from the TP so we can all go if we want. I have already worke dout the points to some of hte TP recipes. 
But not sure whether it is the same across the world? I know that the UK have recently moved to Pro Points, which we have been using here for a while now. I am on the minimum number of Pro POints which is 26 a day plus a bit over 40 a week I think. I must check again this week. This gives a guide as to what our Pro Points are worth.

The other thing is we don't restrict it to WW only- I am simply going to pu thte PPs in as a guide and for those who are using them. But the general principles of healthy eating apply whatever way we are trying to lose weight (well they should anyway!).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene - love your scarf - such a beautiful colour.

RookieRetiree - sorry to read about your burn. Hope it heals quickly. Your bear is really huggable. This is something I've never tackled - maybe one day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to get more fish into my routine --- how do you fix it? My favorite is fish tacos, but fried fish is probably not the healthiest way to go.
> 
> Have a good walk in the sunshine.
> 
> ...


I only like fish in batter- though Fireball Dave did say it is not as bad as it seems, somehow the batter blocks out some of the fat. Or tinned tuna. I use liquid fishoil every morning (well most) to ge thte benefits of fish without eating fish. Can't say I like it, but it is more the oil than the taste. I don't like oil all that much! I cook in pil, but those middle Eastern dishes when you dip bread in oil and then other things I don't like. Or cakes cooked with oil instead of butter or margarine either. The fishoil doesn't taste like fish, it just feels oily. BUt better than trying to eat lots of fish. ANd I do notice aching joints when I don't take for a few days. They remind me I have forgotten to have it. Must go and have my fishy for the day! especially as I didn't take yesterdays. Must go and have some braky- better go a healthy option! 
I have decided to start almost following WW this week, and probably next week. David is away this weekend so I am having stuff in the cupbard that is probably too high in PPs. But I figured I would do the rest of the day well. To this end I did the very healthy thing of eating a large bag of chips/crisps last night. I ate half and then when I went ot bed I remembered that I was going to be sensible so finished the bag in bed! And I wonder why I put on weight?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get more fish into my routine --- how do you fix it? My favorite is fish tacos, but fried fish is probably not the healthiest way to go.
> ...


I take fish oil capsules. I think they are beneficial, and not unpleasant. And I love cakes made with oil, which are the heavier ones, like apple cake and carrot cake. Incidentally, those also lend themselves well to using gf flour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> (I have to regulate the diet for diabetes, the diet for fibromyalgia, the diet for arthritis, the diet for IBS, the diet for allergies, etc) I trust that Joe is doing fine with guidelines he has worked out. He has to be doing something right -- he had his first walk with the dogs that he has had since last spring!
> 
> Zumba has been around in our town for a couple of years. Many go to that and they enjoy it.


Is there anything left you can eat? I struggle enough with trying to eat sensibly- keeping a reasonable balance. And as my last BSL was raised I must lose weight. I have convinced the doctor to let me lose weight and then check my BSL again before she tests further for diabetes. But know I must address it. Especially as I alreadyhave hign blood pressure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


The liquid is meant to be more effective, and until recently to get enough to be effective as an anti-inflammatory a larg number of tablets needed to be taken 3 times a day- and I have enough trouble remebering once a day tablets! Use tablets when I am away as the liquid is meant to be kept in the fridge once opened and not as portable.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


That's interesting. I take them two times a day since I have a fistful of things in the morning and then a few at bedtime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I know new types are availabe now so need to do a bit of checking up as to how effective they are. I know they are now selling Krill oil which claims to be as effective with less needed. But I was told in the chemist that Krill oil has not been tested, unlike fish oil so that their claims are not jet supported by research. So I will keep to the one that has been shown to work. But need to find out if the new once a day fish oil capsules are as effective.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know new types are availabe now so need to do a bit of checking up as to how effective they are. I know they are now selling Krill oil which claims to be as effective with less needed. But I was told in the chemist that Krill oil has not been tested, unlike fish oil so that their claims are not jet supported by research. So I will keep to the one that has been shown to work. But need to find out if the new once a day fish oil capsules are as effective.


I heard recently that fish oil is not helpful, but I do feel that my blood numbers say otherwise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I heard recently that fish oil is not helpful, but I do feel that my blood numbers say otherwise.


Well repeatedly when I think my joints are aching I realise that I have not had fish oil for a while. And I have a knee that has ached especially in autumn ever since I was achild. And last winter I realised that it had not ached that autumn- and i had been on fish oil by then so no doubt that it works as an anti-inflammatory for me. I was first introduced to it by a lady who was out onto it by the rheumatogoly clinc at the main teaching hospital here. It was them who siad that the liquid was the only effective way of getting enough fish oil to be effective. And any benefit it might have on my heart is a plus.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > O'k, we've got maybe 6 people going on the WW thing so how do we do this? Do we exchange recipes and ideas on how we need to eat this day etc?
> ...


I am thinking here that you will have to clear your plans to post the Weight Watcher points system with Weight Watchers. It is all strictly copyrighted and anyone who wants the diet does pay for the meetings and for those who join them online do pay as well. You dont want to get into any trouble so you need permission from WW to do this. 

I think we are doing ok to post some encouragements to each other at the Tea Party. Not everyone does go to WW or has any other specific weight reduction program that they follow. There are also a number of weight reduction topic forums already on the go here at Knitting Paradise. This is just IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


But no doubt a very valid point. The cost factor has always been what keeps me out of these weight loss systems- no matter whose. Weight loss is not on the agenda this week for me! rather it will be a matter of stringency later!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh Sam, thankyou sooooooo much. I am a big fan of peanut butter.


preston said:


> for all the peanut butter lovers i just found this in my email this morning.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/09/interesting-ways-to-use-peanut-butter.html
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I know new types are availabe now so need to do a bit of checking up as to how effective they are. I know they are now selling Krill oil which claims to be as effective with less needed. But I was told in the chemist that Krill oil has not been tested, unlike fish oil so that their claims are not jet supported by research. So I will keep to the one that has been shown to work. But need to find out if the new once a day fish oil capsules are as effective.
> ...


There was a recent Greek study that claimed to prove that the Omega 3 (fish oil that contains essential fatty acids) did not prevent heart attacks. However, so many more studies prove otherwise. The Greek study was flawed as the test subjects had already had heart problems before they started to take Omega 3.
Omega 3 has so much more other benefits than just the heart healthy consideration. Omega 3 helps brain functions. Omega 3 helps in the vitamin absorption and processes. Omega 3 helps to keep muscles and joints from inflammation, and thereby lessens the effects of fibromyalgia, arthritis, and those with lupus. I notice any missed doses of the Omega 3. One thing about the Omega 3 is that there are no negative side effects!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > (I have to regulate the diet for diabetes, the diet for fibromyalgia, the diet for arthritis, the diet for IBS, the diet for allergies, etc) I trust that Joe is doing fine with guidelines he has worked out. He has to be doing something right -- he had his first walk with the dogs that he has had since last spring!
> ...


I eat very carefully and there are lots of things that do not occupy my pantry or fridge because of things I can not eat! I am a food label reader and my life depends on it.

I would let your doctor get the diagnosing done pronto! The sooner some diseases/conditions are known and exposed, the sooner the corrective measures can be started. :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I need to head for bed soon even though I still have 6 pages to go. I am on pg 53 finally. Joe P and all the rest looking for help in the weight loss department, are you aware that there is one on KP? We call it Weight Support. It is a place we go to for advice, support and mostly encouragement. We NEVER judge each other because everyone knows that when you point a finger at another there are three pointing back at you yourself. It has been very effective for me as I have lost a total of ten pounds since joining. Take a look when you have a minute. Just go to the KP search and type in Weight Support.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so happy that it is Friday! I really haven't started "being good" in the eating/exercise plan. I do think the key to any diet or eating program is to track what you eat. I had gotten where I thought that if I didn't write it down, it didn't exist! Exercise is key as well. I think it would be ok to post recipes and list the points per serving. It would be difficult to post all of the points for all foods, but I think it would be ok if someone asked about oe food and how many points it was. Remember, not everyone is doing WW. Do we want to just stay at the tea party or join the other group? I am fine either way!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so happy that it is Friday! I really haven't started "being good" in the eating/exercise plan. I do think the key to any diet or eating program is to track what you eat. I had gotten where I thought that if I didn't write it down, it didn't exist! Exercise is key as well. I think it would be ok to post recipes and list the points per serving. It would be difficult to post all of the points for all foods, but I think it would be ok if someone asked about oe food and how many points it was. Remember, not everyone is doing WW. Do we want to just stay at the tea party or join the other group? I am fine either way!


I am just going to stay with the Tea Party. Due to my dietary restrictions, the WW does not work for me anymore. Years upon years ago it did work. That was before I was a diabetic so it was a good many years ago. My biggest weight loss was all due to the fact that I have a doctor who is working with all my conditions and not against them. I wish I had this doctor long time ago but he only came to town a year and a half ago. Very good stuff for me!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Daralene: some browsers monitor subject content and ads supposed to be of subjs of interest to the indiv) on the basis of content of entries) are selected to display in the advertising areas.
Something like the ads that you get in the mail based on what you buy at the supermarket. Hope that this explains how they seem to match content. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I heard recently that fish oil is not helpful, but I do feel that my blood numbers say otherwise.
> ...


I'm using this to try to keep my hdl up. I decided to stop niaspan after they stopped the government study. The fact that they doubled the price again was also an encouragement to stop it.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know new types are availabe now so need to do a bit of checking up as to how effective they are. I know they are now selling Krill oil which claims to be as effective with less needed. But I was told in the chemist that Krill oil has not been tested, unlike fish oil so that their claims are not jet supported by research. So I will keep to the one that has been shown to work. But need to find out if the new once a day fish oil capsules are as effective.


Darowil: When I went to the Aquarium of the pacific they had a speaker that addressed krill oil stating that it had the best balance of omega fats. He was the leading cardiologist. I can't remember his name, but I heard this at two successive seminars by two speakers from UCLA.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am thinking here that you will have to clear your plans to post the Weight Watcher points system with Weight Watchers. It is all strictly copyrighted and anyone who wants the diet does pay for the meetings and for those who join them online do pay as well. You dont want to get into any trouble so you need permission from WW to do this.
> 
> I think we are doing ok to post some encouragements to each other at the Tea Party. Not everyone does go to WW or has any other specific weight reduction program that they follow. There are also a number of weight reduction topic forums already on the go here at Knitting Paradise. This is just IMHO.


All I was going to do was post the points of non weight watchers recipes- figure that copyright is an issue with their recipes, but the points alone don't enable anyone to follow the program -they are only useful to someone already following the program. But as all the recipes I post will be lower on the points level (because I don't have many to play with) they must be suitable for anyone trying to lose weight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It wasn't very high just a fraction above normal and so it would simply be diet controlled if an issue showed up (and it went up once before when my weight was up her and then went down when the weight did. I was just stupid enough to let the weight climb again).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so happy that it is Friday! I really haven't started "being good" in the eating/exercise plan. I do think the key to any diet or eating program is to track what you eat. I had gotten where I thought that if I didn't write it down, it didn't exist! Exercise is key as well. I think it would be ok to post recipes and list the points per serving. It would be difficult to post all of the points for all foods, but I think it would be ok if someone asked about oe food and how many points it was. Remember, not everyone is doing WW. Do we want to just stay at the tea party or join the other group? I am fine either way!


No but as I just mentioned any food I post will have to be OK for any one trying to lose weight as I will post ones I have used and I don't have many point to play with. And while it not only calories that are counted high calorie would have to be high in points- and th epoints of rthe recipes woul dbe intended as guides only for those already on WW.
But my basic goal is healthy foods only for the week. Not promoting WWs. And it would be points for recipes not foods- that is all available from WWs for those doing it and irrelevant if not and copyrighted. The recipes will also not be weight watchers recipes but ones I have worked out the points for.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking here that you will have to clear your plans to post the Weight Watcher points system with Weight Watchers. It is all strictly copyrighted and anyone who wants the diet does pay for the meetings and for those who join them online do pay as well. You dont want to get into any trouble so you need permission from WW to do this.
> ...


That should be alright to do. Would your recipes also include things like calories/serving, and amounts of proteins, etc. Just curious about that. I dont know about many of the things that happen or a part of lifestyles in Australia. Here in Canada, health and dietary things are of great importance and a lot of restaurants are making available these kinds of information to those who ask for them.

I know that in "days gone by" healthy eating was all that one could do as there was not as many processed foods and fast foods so readily available as there are now. Also lifestyle changes have happened. Living seems to be so rushed and packed full of things that must be done. There is just so much more to do and see now.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the link to this new week's Tea Party is
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html#2162233
> at least I hope this works- I forgot to test it, and I can't for some reason cut and paste it- I have tried every which way how but the laptop will not cooperate!!!


Yes, myfanwy, your link does work. lol I still have 6 pages to go in the old one before I can look at the 7 pages in the new TP! Good grief! lol
Oh Yay! I'm at the end! 
Roberta


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > the link to this new week's Tea Party is
> ...


Just curious! are you also a person who works on only one WIP at a time?- you sound very disciplined!!!! So glad the link works, and looking forward to your posting this week! IMHO Darowil excelled herself yesterday- Kate ofcourse was asleep- I have yet to open up the 28th Party postings just now, to check how things are progressing. I am so glad Sam was able to find time to post, he will pack on Monday, which for me will by then be Tuesday. It felt a little odd opening for the 28th, when Darowil and I already were in Saturday morning!!!...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> That should be alright to do. Would your recipes also include things like calories/serving, and amounts of proteins, etc. Just curious about that. I dont know about many of the things that happen or a part of lifestyles in Australia. Here in Canada, health and dietary things are of great importance and a lot of restaurants are making available these kinds of information to those who ask for them.
> 
> I know that in "days gone by" healthy eating was all that one could do as there was not as many processed foods and fast foods so readily available as there are now. Also lifestyle changes have happened. Living seems to be so rushed and packed full of things that must be done. There is just so much more to do and see now.


Increasingly information about kJs, protein, fats, etc are being included in menus. And most prepackaged meals include this type of info (I don't think fresh meals have too. For example if I buy a frozen lasanga meal it will be fully labelled, but if I go and buy a fresh one from local shop I don't think they are). Virtually everything bought in the Palaces of Hell will be include a lot of nutrition infomation. But many people don't understand it- it can be very consfuding. Currently efforts are being made to help people understand wha tthe labels really mean- and to look beyond the claims that are made on the packs to what they are actually eating
Increasingly the info is provided for recipes as well now.Whether I include it or not will depend on whether I have the info- and most of my recipes don't as they are older.

The food warning that always makes me laugh is on a pack of peanuts "this product may contain peanuts". Does anyone need to be told that the peanuts MAY contain peanuts?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > That should be alright to do. Would your recipes also include things like calories/serving, and amounts of proteins, etc. Just curious about that. I dont know about many of the things that happen or a part of lifestyles in Australia. Here in Canada, health and dietary things are of great importance and a lot of restaurants are making available these kinds of information to those who ask for them.
> ...


The label on peanuts is actually "may contain nuts". As someone who is fatally allergic to nuts this is a godsend piece of information. What most people do not know is that peanuts are not of the nut family. Peanuts are legumes. I am not allergic to peanuts. But I will not buy a package of peanuts that has the label "may contain nuts". The peanuts without that on the label is fine for me. http://www.peanut-institute.org/peanut-facts/
Coconuts are not of the nut family either. They are a fruit. I can eat coconut without problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [
> 
> The label on peanuts is actually "may contain nuts". As someone who is fatally allergic to nuts this is a godsend piece of information. What most people do not know is that peanuts are not of the nut family. Peanuts are legumes. I am not allergic to peanuts. But I will not buy a package of peanuts that has the label "may contain nuts". The peanuts without that on the label is fine for me. http://www.peanut-institute.org/peanut-facts/
> Coconuts are not of the nut family either. They are a fruit. I can eat coconut without problems.


I've seen peanuts here saying may contain peanuts- its so silly and unnecessary that I've looked closely to make sure that it really says that. Not sure what else might be in my pack of peanuts if it may not contain peanuts. Clearly they have just put a generic warning on. If it said may contain nuts it would have made more sense.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it is now Sunday, and I am off to bed- with a paper book as David is away until Monday. See you all this afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW Kate I have the opposite problem with postings- every time a new post is made I get notified instead of only the first one. You can imagine how quickly I am getting notifications currently.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> BTW Kate I have the opposite problem with postings- every time a new post is made I get notified instead of only the first one. You can imagine how quickly I am getting notifications currently.


I think that happens only when you have not finished and deleted the one you were working on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> BTW Kate I have the opposite problem with postings- every time a new post is made I get notified instead of only the first one. You can imagine how quickly I am getting notifications currently.


Grrrroan!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get more fish into my routine --- how do you fix it? My favorite is fish tacos, but fried fish is probably not the healthiest way to go.
> ...


You are too funny :lol: :lol: I love fish and chips - but only halibut. Otherwise, I buy catfish for home - no bones and a nice flavour. I joined you in eating chips last night :


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I will ask at my next WW meeting if we can post WW recipes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will ask at my next WW meeting if we can post WW recipes.


Thats a good idea- I suspect not but would be good to know if we can.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask at my next WW meeting if we can post WW recipes.
> ...


If you type WW recipes into your search bar, there are all sorts of them posted there. So this is ok to do. If you put them through your search bar, it might be easier. Check out this site:
http://www.food.com/recipe-finder/all/weight-watchers


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Here is the scarf I wanted to knit while at the KP knitting get-together, but couldn't remember how to do. Did the review of the ruffle scarf and did it this morning in about an hour. I love the yarn. It is Rowan Kidsilk.


I love the look of this yarn. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


well I might find some of my favourites check that they are here and post them next week. I find the large majority of the recipes from their website to be really good.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Well the good news is IV'E FOUND MY BOOTS they were all together in a big bag,thank goodness[big sigh] Jan
> ...


Hi,Just got back from a long walk with Phoebe. Think I am getting back in my stride again as no longer feel so exhausted every day.Am doing 1 1/2 hours every afternoon and feel much better for it. Have just finished a pair of self-striping socks,Christmas present for my son,they look good but wonder if they're a bit girlie being dark and pale mauve pink and cream.Aw well he's getting them anyway. Need to finish a chunky roll neck cardigan for my little gt grandson and some mittens as the weather is getting very atumnal now.What are you working on?
Sorry I was a while getting back to you was waiting for a new lead Janet :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Chayjan said:
> ...


For the computer? If the worst comes to the worst I guess your son could use the socks for his wellie boots! Wow a gt grandson- won't be there for some time DGD is not yet ten! why not join us on the Tea Party with Darowil from Adelaide! 5/6 October!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Early am for you. Wishing you a great day and love all the sayings.
> 
> Kate...Love it. Hope I get there before the :twisted: knows I'm dead too.
> 
> ...


Hi DARALENE, I'm pleased to say I still have 3 stems left. A sedum,chinese lantern[i really love them] and a spray of a flowering shrub still looking fresh.Do you have a garden? I'm looking forward to all the buying of shrubs and bulbs that I'm going to be doing Jan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jan do you realise you're on a forum from weeks ago? :lol: We're all on the Tea Party for 5th October - come and join us!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Jan do you realise you're on a forum from weeks ago? :lol: We're all on the Tea Party for 5th October - come and join us!


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Jan do you realise you're on a forum from weeks ago? :lol: We're all on the Tea Party for 5th October - come and join us!
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115337-34.html


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Jan - welcome back!! Sorry to hear about your "pup", 13 years is a good life. please tell me about your gun dog - what does that mean?? I'm glad that you and Phoebe are getting settled. You should post pictures of your garden now and as you are planting - we would love to see the progress. Take care and we'll talk soon. - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> ...


Hi AZ, a gundog is trained to find game when it's owner ,or handler is out shooting game== rabbit,pheasant,duck,grouse etc.

Labradors retrieve game when shot
Spaniels flush out game from the cover 
HPR'S hunt,point and retrieve point the game by lifting a front leg and appear to go in a trance until told by the handler to go in and flush the game out to be shot then they rertrieve it to hand to the handler. Hope you managed to understand my description Jan


----------

